#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-08
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I think the Lubuntu team is going to have a crisis:P
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<DanChapman> jibel, hey :-) in the list of required autopkgtests. Under functionality tests it has evince using autopilot. How would this work as a-p-t uses server cloud-images? is there a way to get a desktop env?
<jibel> DanChapman, Good morning, xvfb is usually a good solution for this kind of testing + dbus-launch if you need a full dbus session
<jibel> DanChapman, you can look at autopkgtest for apport or ubiquity for example
<jibel> DanChapman, also for evince, I deployed a job that runs autopilot tests from branch production
<jibel> DanChapman, results are here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<DanChapman> jibel, awesome cheers. Yeah it was more out of curiosity to see how a-p-t works and since I had an evince test here i thought i would try that. Just a bit of learning really. I didnt realise the production branch was already up on jenkins. I see only firefox is failing atm.
<jibel> balloons, ping
<balloons> jibel, pong
<jibel> Hey balloons
<jibel> balloons, I added a job for the production branch https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<balloons> jibel, :-)
<jibel> balloons, that's 48 tests
<smartboyhw> balloons, hey, I started writing my first Autopilot QML test
<smartboyhw> :P
<jibel> well 24 per archi
<balloons> ahh, kk..
<jibel> balloons, it runs once a day around 2100UTC
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh nice! how's it going?
<jibel> balloons, tests run on hardware on intel and ati, if you want to run trunk too, let me know, I'll add another job for that
<balloons> hmm.. trunk will likely fail, I'm not sure it makes sense to add it.. The only differences would be the failing tests I think :-)
<balloons> So it looks like firefox failed though
<DanChapman> balloons, smartboyhw  hey  o/
<balloons> DanChapman, hello!
<DanChapman> balloons, it looks like the firefox tests are timing out waiting on webpages to load
<DanChapman> should we try increasing the timeout?
<balloons> lol, nice.. might be a fire wall issue internally
<smartboyhw> balloons, did the first part
<smartboyhw> Now trying to understand how to drag the clock interface
<DanChapman> ahh ok...
<smartboyhw> I mean, how to drag the minute and hours hands
<DanChapman> brb reboot required...
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh really? there's drag functionality shown in the sdk emulator
<balloons> let me grab an example.. basically it's down press, move up press
<smartboyhw> balloons, we don't want to use the emulator yes
<smartboyhw> *yet
<smartboyhw> Since nik90 said he would rather want to wait the functions integrated into sdk before using such functions
<balloons> smartboyhw, I meant showing an example of how it worked :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, heh
<smartboyhw> I have code to reference though
<smartboyhw> But I am leaving soon for London
<balloons> self.autopilot.pointing_device.drag(x, y, stopx, stopy)
<balloons> so not too bad
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh yes Lodon.. till August yes?
<smartboyhw> balloons, July 31st to be exact
<smartboyhw> I will be back that day
<balloons> enjoy your trip
<DanChapman> coming to my part of the world smartboyhw
<balloons> jibel, so the autopilot tests are really cool, thanks for that. Have you spoken with psivaa about it?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, oh really?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, Yeah well im just on the north edge of London
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, ooh interesting
<asac> gema_: whats going on with the server smoke tests?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes I think you'll find you can interact with many more folks from London without it being 10 pm at night before they wake up :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol
<gema_> asac: they are broken
<asac> gema_: i see that :) ... but whats the reason? do we know?
<jamespage> asac, bug 1197484
<gema_> asac: there's a bug attached to it on the report
<ubot5> bug 1197484 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "Connection requests to saucy server VMs from a precise host fail after fresh VM installs" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197484
<jamespage> seems to not be helping much
<gema_> asac: you can even click on it!
<gema_> jamespage: what's the problem?
<jamespage> gema_, just reading it now
<gema_> jamespage: ack
<jamespage> (I clicked the link ;-))
<gema_> jamespage: cool beans :D
 * DanChapman is wondering if vala is worth learning
<asac> gema_: the bug is incomplete
<gema_> asac: it's not, but jamespage is on it
<asac> err ... it was incomplete a few minutes ago
<gema_> asac: it was marked as incomplete, if you read it, siva already gave more information
<elopio> hey balloons, what phone should I get to help with dogfooding?
<elopio> mine has broken, so I'll buy myself something pretty :)
<asac> gema_: which team is siva ... and which team is jamespage in?
<asac> jamespage: let me know once you know what the issue was... in particular if it was caused by something like a package update/sync in the core system. thanks
<gema_> asac: psivaa is in my team and jamespage is on the server team
<asac> kk
<balloons> elopio, :-) I'm in a similar boat but I've got the tablet to fall back on. I think it probably hard to bypass the price point and availability  on the nexus 4 if you can get it
<balloons> the galaxy nexus works well too, but it's not available so easily
<elopio> balloons: nexus 4 sounds nice. I might end with a nexus 7 and stop receiving calls when not at home. That might be fun too :)
<balloons> ohh.. becoming a little disconnected ;-)
<balloons> elopio, so how's the emulator merges coming along? did you solve the breakage?
<elopio> balloons: no, my faith is on thomi, I still don't understand it, nor how to debug it.
<balloons> ahh right
<elopio> so, instead of working on the emulators I gave a look at otto.
<balloons> ahh yes, really neat tool
<elopio> that's a nice tool, that does a lot of things we are missing on u1.
<elopio> balloons: lets talkt tomorrow. I'll have some time this week, so if we are still blocked with the emulators, maybe I can help with something else.
<smartboyhw> balloons, so, how did our Cadence Week 2 testing go?
<smartboyhw> You have to summarize:P
<senan> hi
<senan>  can someone review this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5855690/
<senan> I am trying to validate title string of empathy in autopilot
<balloons> senan, hello
<balloons> smartboyhw, I have to review it, but you too can see what happened by having a look yourself at the milestone
<smartboyhw> balloons, meh
<balloons> elopio, sounds like a plan. there's always actualy tests to write
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Week 3 starts July 20th! | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<balloons> smartboyhw, Monday mornings are always busy.. full of planning and review. But I mean to get something out to everyone on how we did.. not just you!
<smartboyhw> balloons, I didn't do anything:P
<balloons> ;-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, it's rather interesting, my autopilot test
<smartboyhw> You know, it's for Clock app
<balloons> senan, ok so I'm having a look at this
<smartboyhw> Adding a preset timer
<senan> balloons, thanks
<balloons> does empathy have a .title property? It says it doesn't ;-)
<balloons> I'd have to fire vis up to check, let's see
<balloons> ohh.. vis has an error looking at this.. interesting
<balloons> I should update :-)
<balloons> anyways, senan I believe you'll have to use something else to check the title
<balloons> I won't know until I update and can run vis :-)
<balloons> I take it your writing this for the ubuntu-autopilot-tests project? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/
<DanChapman> balloons, i tried empathy the other day and it looked as though it wouldn't load the autopilot interface.
<senan> balloons, But in the demos the title string is taken kike this
<senan> *like this
<balloons> DanChapman, I agree in the past I don't think it worked.. But it appeared to load for me just now :)
<balloons> perhaps pitti's fixes have done there part here
<balloons> senan, if you use the old processmanager, aka non-introspection way of loading things yes you can do it like that
<balloons> self.app = self.proc_manager.start_app_window("File Browser")
<balloons> self.assertThat(lambda: self.app.title, Eventually(Contains('Home')))
<balloons> That for example is from the nautilus case :-)
<senan> ok, what is the new way of comparing the title string ?
<balloons> it depends on the app, afaik.. for instance in gedit I see we do this: documents = self.app.select_single('GeditTab')
<balloons>  self.assertThat(lambda: documents[0].name, Eventually(Contains(fileName)))
<balloons> you can see gedit tabs have a name property.. perhaps you'll look at the gtkwindow label, or name
<DanChapman> balloons, senan, with empathy on a new install you first have to deal with GOA. which may cause some bother
<balloons> gtk is a bit less set in stone with these things than a qml applicatoin
<balloons> the .title property may exist, but on a different root node
 * balloons almost finished updating :-)
<balloons> we'll have an answer soon enough
<senan> Dan: That I was about to ask
<balloons> smartboyhw, is your autopilot test in lp anywherE?
<smartboyhw> balloons, no.
<smartboyhw> Since it's still WIP.
<balloons> you should push it up :-)..
<smartboyhw> balloons, NO.\
<smartboyhw> It hasn't been finished and is still crappy.
<smartboyhw> :P
<balloons> lol.. ok.. you don't have to merge it, but having it in a branch on lp is useful for just you
<balloons> there's a reason +junk exists, lol
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<smartboyhw> ROFL
<smartboyhw> Anyways
<balloons> senan, btw, glad your helping out on writing these tests, ty ;-)
<balloons> ok, wild.. vis still crashes for me
<DanChapman> senan, even if we could introspect empathy there have been troubles with introspecting seperate programs within a test like the evince test for example it originally used yelp to create a sample pdf but we were unable to introspect yelp as it wasn't a child window of evince but a seperate process. I imagine GOA would be the same. You could try and hack your way round with loads of keyboard commands but that will get messy
<balloons> mm DanChapman I see what you mean.. I get the online account popup right away
<DanChapman> balloons, i just tried and it launches empathy fine but doesnt load the auto gtk interface.
<balloons> autopilot launch empathy
<balloons> Autopilot GTK interface loaded.
<DanChapman> :-O
<DanChapman> It doesnt for me :-(
<balloons> saucy / raring?
<DanChapman> saucy
<balloons> Autopilot Source Version: 1.3.1 Autopilot Package Version:
<balloons> 1.3.1+13.10.20130703bzr260saucy0
<balloons> senan, so is this your first go at a gtk autopilot app? If so, I might suggest expanding an existing app or tackling a qml app at first to get your feet wet. Some of the gtk apps don't play so nice and aren't a good way to start :-)
<senan> balloons: Yes it is. Can you suggest one app ?
<balloons> if your open to working on the ubuntu touch core apps, they are in qml and more straightforward to run and test :-) if you want to stay on gtk side of things, look at the trunk branch for ubuntu-autopilot-tests and pick an app you like that already has some tests. It'll be easier for you to add one to it, as everything is already working :-)
 * smartboyhw does NOT recommend gtk BTW:P
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, where is your sense of adventure :-P
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, well I'm a new beginner, ofc I don't recommend gtk
<balloons> for example, weather has a nice set of autopilot tests.. it's a core app in qml: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app
<balloons> you can see how qml works in this little tutorial with an example app: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> the primary difference is that with the qml apps, you have the layout and properties of the items you want to introspect
<balloons> you can open the qml file, see the layout and know what to grab.. Of course you can use the vis tool also, and QT doesn't spawn lots of noise, so the object tree is easier to understand
<senan> thanks
<knome> hey balloons :)
<balloons> gtk apps can be fun too, because of the challenge of finding out how to introspect them, but you don't need that additional challenge as a beginner
<balloons> knome, hello
<knome> what's up?
<balloons> knome, well, generally, the sky :-)
<knome> har har..
<smartboyhw> balloons, bad joke there
<knome> no, good one, but dry
<balloons> i love that joke :-p
 * smartboyhw sighs
<smartboyhw> balloons, we can't write autopilot tests for Mir right? (LOL)
<smartboyhw> It's after all a non-GUI test
<balloons> MIR's a bite lower level.. in general you don't directly interact with it as  a user
<smartboyhw> balloons, an autopkgtest?
<smartboyhw> Triggering the unit tests?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes
<smartboyhw> balloons, well get someone write one:P
<smartboyhw> Maybe I will write one one day.
<smartboyhw> But for now, it's sleep.
<balloons> smartboyhw, well, very soon they will have mir tests landing on the dashboard for this
<smartboyhw> balloons, great!
<smartboyhw> I'm thinking of writing autopilot tests for Unity 8 though
 * smartboyhw gets full of ideas successfully
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-) just ping me before you start.. unity for instance has a nice test suite also
<smartboyhw> balloons, sure.
<smartboyhw> Good night balloons
<balloons> good night smartboyhw
<DanChapman> balloons, any idea how to get rhythmbox to forget i ever played a music track? even when i delete the playlist, track etc. On relaunch it's still there
<balloons> DanChapman, you could try removing via the --purge option to remove the config files
<balloons> should remove all traces
<balloons> I'm not sure what . folder/files would need to be removed, but --purge knows :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, ok will give that a try cheers fella
<balloons> wild, launching autopilot with -vvv let's me introspect empathy
<balloons> senan.. so autopilot launch empathy, autopilot vis -vvv works :-) The error is still there but it doesn't bomb ou
<balloons> xeranas, hello!
<xeranas_> hi, balloons
<balloons> hi :-) How's everything going? Autopilot treating you well?
<xeranas_> I solve "clicking issue" using ubuntusdk.py emulator
<xeranas_> I wonder is this emulator is official or just for sample
<balloons> xeranas_, I wrote the emulator, but elopio has been doing the work to try and make it more integrated officially as part of the sdk
<balloons> it's certainly ok to use, but that's the goal and direction
<balloons> xeranas, care to share your code? I'll give it a run :-)
<xeranas_> Since I was do a lot mess with first tries, I begin from scratch on another app, sudoku. But there was no structure created so I create structure with window test copied from rssreader and changing names.
<balloons> xeranas, cool!
<balloons> well as usual let me know if I can help out. A good first commit would be to add the test structure for the tests
<balloons> and maybe one simple test to go with it, so the foundation is in place
<xeranas_> I'm not very familiar with bzr and launchpad, did there are some review-board or something similar?
<balloons> xeranas_, yes you issue what's called a merge request
<balloons> I can walk you through it easily enough right now ;-)
<balloons> what's your launchpad id?
<xeranas_> xeranas
<balloons> this is the official docs on how to do it, but it's pretty simple.. I'll leave it for reference, but we'll walkthrough it together: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review/#Proposing_a_merge
<balloons> ok, so all of your code ends up being visible here: https://code.launchpad.net/~xeranas
<balloons> so at the moment, you haven't pushed anything to launchpad
<balloons> xeranas_, so first there's a one time setup you'll need to do
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad#SSH_keys
<balloons> basically create an ssh key and setup bzr.. It should only take a couple mins to do it. Once that's done I'll help you with the next step
<balloons> fortunately you only have to do this setup once :-)
<xeranas_> added
<balloons> xeranas_, cool I see the ssh key :-)
<balloons> ok so you've changed some things in the source code correct?
<balloons> so you'll need to commit them to bzr so all your changes are accounted for
<balloons> what's bzr status show?
<balloons> if everything is committed all you need to do is push the branch to launchpad and ask it to be merged
<balloons> if not, let's commit it :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, do you plan to expand the ubiquity testcases to beyond the default install or ?
<DanChapman> balloons, Yes i would love to if its wanted?
<balloons> DanChapman, I would love to see it all the mandatory ones covered
<balloons> also I wanted to get it added to the daily smoke testing asap.. has it merged into ubiquity?
<xnox> not yet.
<balloons> xnox, ;-)
<DanChapman> balloons, well I will make a start on them then.
<balloons> DanChapman, that would be cool to have the whole suite.. really cool. I think you've done 90% of the work, as it's just about selecting slightly different things..
<balloons> xeranas_, so did you follow everything I wrote?
<xeranas_> balloons: after commit, comes command 'push'? just like in mercurial?
<balloons> xeranas_, yep bzr push
<balloons> xeranas_, in this case it would look something like this bzr push lp:~xerans/sudoku-app/YOUR_NAME_FOR_BRANCH
<balloons> xeranas_, when you do that it will end up in 2 places.. here; https://code.launchpad.net/sudoku-app and here: https://code.launchpad.net/~xeranas
<balloons> then you click on it and select propose for merge.. ;-)
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah i thought it would be as well. :-)
<xeranas_> balloons: did I need create branch before push?
<DanChapman> balloons, have you noticed nautilus can now be introspected? I will create a bug for it so we can get it off using procmanager and get it into production
<balloons> xeranas_, the branch your pushing should be a copy of your local bzr branch
<balloons> DanChapman, ?! I had heard rumors :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, vasudevan has been working on it.. I think he could use some of your help
<xeranas_> balloons: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xeranas/sudoku-app/autopilot-training": no supported schemes
<xeranas_> probably I should read bzr manuals before start using it:)
<balloons> xeranas_, :-) No worries!
<balloons> so you did bzr push lp:~xeranas/sudoku-app/autopilot-training
<DanChapman> balloons, cool, i'll send him an email if I don't see him on here today.
<xeranas_> balloons: yea
<balloons> hmm.. that should work
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> bzr whoami
<balloons> what does it say?
<xeranas_> it says xeranas and my email, bzr force me to do whoami before commit
<balloons> right, good :-)
<balloons> so that's a bit weird
<xeranas_> maybe ssh keys problem, it always pain to set up github for me, so I end up using https.. in most cases
<balloons> well try again and see if it happens again
<balloons> if so we'll try pushing to +junk and then doing something a bit more interesting
<xeranas_> before that I will try several more times, maybe recreate ssh keys
<balloons> sorry for the trouble :-(
<xeranas_> balloons: done, seems I forget "bzr launchpad-login xeranas"
<balloons> xeranas_, right.. I suspected that as the problem.. hence the whoami question.. I should have just told you to run that command anyway
<balloons> sorry!
<xeranas_> balloons: is there any information what should I wrote in "Propose branch for merging"? or leave defaults?
<balloons> ahh... you found the link :-) Yes, so add a brief description about what you've done so people can review and understand the merge request
<balloons> something like added autopilot tests structure, etc works fine
<balloons> doesn't have to be big or long, just anything that might be needed to review
<xeranas_> Reviewers leave blank, or I need specified?
<balloons> you can leave them blank
<balloons> they will default automatically
<balloons> xeranas_, I see one small change for you to make :-)
<xeranas_> balloons: ok, thanks for guide to bzr and launchpad :)
<balloons> in tests/autopilot/sudoku_app/emulators/main_window.py, you still have ""RSS Reader app autopilot emulators.""".. probably want to rename that :-)
<xeranas_> yea :)
<balloons> xeranas_, your most welcome. I'm going to share your work with everyone! It's exciting to see new people writing tests!
<balloons> you can simply update your branch and push it again to the same place
<balloons> the merge proposal will automatically update :-)
<balloons> ohh, one more thing, you don't need the get_item() function from mainwindow.py either so probably makes sense to get rid of it  too :-)
<xeranas_> balloons: yea
<balloons> So you've come full circle now! Think you've got a better understanding on how to write tests and contribute?
<xeranas_> balloons: real experience always best way to learn
<balloons> xeranas_, indeed..
<balloons> Letozaf_, evening!
<DanChapman> Letozaf_, Hey :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, Hey
<Letozaf_> balloons, did you read my mail ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, not sure if I did or not.. The email box is quite full still :-)
<balloons> it's funny how 1 day off throws away for a loop :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! can immagine, sorry forgot about the 4th July :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I wanted to share a mail with you from  Joey Chan on Autopilot
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh, ok.. I wanted to circle back on the rss reader stuff :-)
<balloons> I feel like your merge has been pending out there forever :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I have also the Calendar-app that's pending since  06-27
<balloons> wowzers.. so yea, let's fix that :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but if you read Joey's mail maybe the answer is ther
<Letozaf_> sorry there
<Letozaf_> balloons, not sure if it's better to wait or continue with Autopilot core app tests
<balloons> let me find and read :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I don't see anything newer than 6/29 from you
<balloons> can you send again?
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you mean the mail or the merge proposal ?
<balloons> the mail you speak of
<balloons> then we'll talk about the merge proposals
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah!  I think the mail is from yesterday or saturday
<Letozaf_> balloons, the merge proposal is from 6-27
<balloons> right.. thunderbird shows nothing from carla, so ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I can send it again
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, just sent it
<Letozaf_> balloons, subject [Merge]lp:~carla-sella....
<balloons> weird.. why don't i see it?
<balloons> ohh.. filters
<balloons> zzzzzzz
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> it went into the automated messages for merges
<balloons> there's 388 messages in there, good luck :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, 388 wow!
<Letozaf_> balloons, that means a lot of work to do :-Dì)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh ok I see the mail now
<Letozaf_> balloons, fiew :-)
<balloons> whew.. yes I think it's a-ok to get the tests in.. we can update them as the code changes
<balloons> no big deal
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine so I will continue with other tests on rssreader-app
<balloons> so let's go look at everything you have pending an get it merged
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about the Calendar-app ?
<balloons> k, I see https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-test-add-view-feeds/+merge/173316
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/new-event-test/+merge/171878
<balloons> so for the calendar, the devs paused everything because they are reworking the app.. still, I will followup and get them to accept/reject/comment on the merge
<balloons> the rss reader shouldn't have any issues and should just be merged :-)
<balloons> and you reset the name right, because autolanding on the rss reader still failed
<balloons> we can't merge if it's failing :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah but why is it failing ??
<Letozaf_> balloons, I also added some new tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, can I fix it some way ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, let's go look at the test runs to see why it's failing
<balloons> it shows success for both runs for me on the comment, but then overall a failure
<balloons> I'm confused
<Letozaf_> balloons, don't tell me :P
<balloons> fginther, are you about?
<fginther> balloons, hello
<balloons> fginther, can I bug you for just a moment to look at this merge and see why jenkins failed it? https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-test-add-view-feeds/+merge/173316
<balloons> mm.. wait, I do think I finally see some failures
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/44/
<fginther> balloons, yes, the autopilot tests failed. However, there also appears to be a bug in the jenkins tools. It should indicate the failure in the launchpad comment
<balloons> fginther, sure.. It's confusing to read and look at.. At first glance everything I looked through passed with success, and the commend says so too :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, fginther the weired thing is that on my notebook everything works fine without errors
<Letozaf_> balloons, do not understand why in Jenkins I get those errors how do I fix them if I do not get them on my notebook
<Letozaf_> ?
<fginther> Letozaf_, it could be a missing dependency or some other difference in the environment
<fginther> Letozaf_, I'll take a look since this testing is relatively new
<Letozaf_> fginther, thanks
<balloons> fginther, ohh, thank you for the offer!
<DanChapman> Right im calling it a day. See you all tomorrow folks
<balloons> DanChapman, night mate!
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, 'night
<Noskcaj> balloons, i've left a few of the manual testcase merges for you, can you have a look at them?
<balloons> Noskcaj, shoot
<Noskcaj> my parole one: https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/parole/+merge/172212 and elfy's three: https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/XFCESession/+merge/172539 https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1574_xfce4settings/+merge/172850 https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/XFCE_App_finder/+merge/172811
<Noskcaj> also, what things do we want in the "xfce" folder and what don't we
<Noskcaj> and you have a lot to update on the qa-tracker. lots of testcases came in on the weekend
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-) keeping me busy :-)
<Noskcaj> that's my plan
<balloons> on the xfce thing, knome moved things over into it.. my guess is all the xfce specific stuff they want to go in there, since it's large enough to sort out
<balloons> it doesn't affect the syncing in any way.. so the sorting is just for us
<Noskcaj> ok, when kknome is next online i'll see if he wants the other xfce4 things in there
<balloons> Noskcaj, perfect
<knome> Noskcaj, yes, the ideal solution would be to group all the things under the Xfce subdirectory
<Noskcaj> knome, should i add bulk_renamer and the three xfce4 tests to it then
<knome> what are the "three xfce4 tests" ?
<knome> bulk renamer is thunar, right? will there be other thunar tests? (most possibly yes)
<knome> maybe the thunar tests can be left out at least
<Noskcaj> xfce4panel, xfce4settings and xfce4 ppearance settings
<Noskcaj> *appearance
<knome> settings and appearance can go at least, i'm not sure about panel
<knome> it can go under the xfce subdir at least in bzr
<Noskcaj> knome, if you responded, i didn't see it. my internet keeps crashing in 13.10
<knome> 00:30  knome: settings and appearance can go at least, i'm not sure about panel
<knome> 00:30  knome: it can go under the xfce subdir at least in bzr
<Noskcaj> ok, so all three?
<knome> yes.
<Noskcaj> knome, should xfdeesktop settings be in xfce? (it's a new test)
<knome> we can group that too
<Noskcaj> ok, everything is being pushed now
<asac> thomi: hi
<thomi> asac: Hi
<asac> thomi: so i have http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thomir/+junk/runbench/ branched on my phone ... and wonder how to run it :)
<thomi> asac: do you hav mir-demos installed?
<asac> get:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5856777/
<thomi> asac: and also glmark2-es ?
<asac> probably not :)
<asac> let me see
<thomi> asac: hmmmm
<asac> i searched for mir demo and didnt find anything in archive
<asac> package doesnt exist
<thomi> the package is mir-demos
<asac> E: Unable to locate package mir-demos
<thomi> asac: you have the mir-team/staging PPA added?
<asac> no
<asac> so thats something new?
<thomi> asac: the PPA has been around for a while - I guess those packages aren't in main yet. Not sure why - you may want to ask on #ubuntu-mir about that
<asac> thomi: we have universe in our apt list
<asac> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy universe
<asac> deb-src http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy universe
<thomi> asac: right - but if the mir packages aren't built for armhf that won't help you.
<asac> grmpf
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-09
<smartboyhw> Good morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw
<Noskcaj> any progress on testdrive? your version has permanently broke any testdrive i install
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no.
<Noskcaj> :(
<smartboyhw> And I will depart for London tmr, so don't ask me anything until 31st July.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> wait. london?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yeah.
<smartboyhw> Study tour
<Noskcaj> wow
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, hey. How are you?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, good, packing for London
<elfy> good day DanChapman
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, cool, well the weather is pretty good for us at the moment. How long is the journey?
<DanChapman> elfy hey :-)
 * elfy can't think of a worse place ... 
<elfy> /wore wellies so they didn't mistake me for a local
<DanChapman> elfy I have a few autopilot tests together now for xubuntu, but wasn't sure where they are going.....
<elfy> going?
<DanChapman> elfy the ubuntu-autopilot-tests branch is now running on jenkins so putting xubuntu tests in there would just cause loads of failed tests. I ment to speak to balloons about it yesterday but i forgot
<elfy> oic - no idea :)
<DanChapman> not sure if its a good idea to create a seperate xubuntu-autopilot-tests project
<elfy> that's probably a conversation for when more than I'm about - just about to wander off for work too
<DanChapman> elfy no worries. I will stick what i do in a +junk branch until its decided on a plan of action when everyones about. Have fun at work :-)
<elfy> knome: ^^ re xubuntu-autopilot-tests project
<elfy> DanChapman: cheers :)
<smartboyhw> Hey elfy
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, you just missed hum
<Noskcaj> *him
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ouch
<knome> forestpiskie, ok, got that
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have any idea what is going on with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-adt-firefox/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/83/ ?
<chrisccoulson> jibel ^^ :)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, this is a test timeout, now why it times out, I have no idea. I'll run the test again and log into the system
<chrisccoulson> jibel, thanks
<asac> gema_: ho
<asac> gema_: do you know why "default" is not run on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2898/
<asac> ?
<gema_> asac: looking
<asac> gema_: oh ... i think it might be dashboard screwage
<asac> i found "default" here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2871/
<asac> e.g. ended up in the entry before
<gema_> asac: no, I don't think so
<asac> hmm. y0ou are right
<asac> its the "when its run" vs. "what image it ran on"
<gema_> those runs are for yesterday, we made two for some reason
<asac> so that one just ran late
<asac> yeah but if yo ulook there, the default has the time of Jul 9
<gema_> asac: they are grouped by image they run on, not by what time they run
<asac> right
<gema_> if we run twice on a particular image
<gema_> they get grouped together
<asac> ack. makes sense
<asac> gema_: so maybe default for todays image is still running?
<gema_> asac: I have found results for sdk and security but not for default
<asac> right
<gema_> asac: I am trying to determine that in the internal instance
<asac> kk
<gema_> asac: but I didn't expect the other ones to run until default is successful
<gema_> so I will talk to plars about that tomorrow (he is off today)
<asac> sure
<asac> gema_: here... on the autopilot stuff... is the infrastructure ready and you wait for someone giving you a list of what to run?
<gema_> asac: not sure what autopilot stuff we are talking about , the normal test cases?
<gema_> the integration autopilot test suite?
<asac> autopilot tests for daily image runs
<asac> so seems noone told you which ones
<asac> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGR3c1NUM2RnYkNBYjVMTkMxVjFqb2c#gid=0
<asac> related to that
<asac> let me get the list then
<gema_> asac: we haven't got to the autopilot ones yet, I'd like to know which ones are the right ones for us to start adding
<gema_> asac: i.e. the most stable ones
<asac> right
<gema_> asac: I am going to get lost in the intranet for a bit, bb as soon as I figure out what happened to default jobs
<asac> gema_: kk
<gema_> asac: I am rerunning grouper, see if we get some default result for today
<gema_> asac: it looks like the phablet tools got the wrong image for that job, but the right one for the other ones (makes no sense)
<gema_> anyway, if that works I will rerun the others as well
<gema_> and talk to plars about it tomorrow
<asac> gema_: http://pad.ubuntu.com/jlIeQVyP8X
<asac> the canonical: ones are the goal
<asac> i would like to group them by team/unity (so we dont have so many jobs)
<asac> e.g. one job for all applications ... one job for all shell
<asac> one job for sdk
<asac> gema_: maybe phablet tools does too much implicit magic and you rather want and explicit "list available images" and "download exact image by id"?
<asac> i can imagine if you just pull "current" that there might be interesting races
<gema_> asac: that'd be good, but since there are so many moving pieces atm, we didn't want to reinvent any wheel
<gema_> asac: we go with the flow and test phablet tools as well
<gema_> asac: got a result there , it should be in the dashboard soon (within an hour)
<gema_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/saucy-touch-grouper-smoke-default/33/
<gema_> asac: I will rerun the others as well
<gema_> asac: thanks for spotting that problem
<gema_> asac: we have a theory, we think that the md5 file changed before the image itself in cdimage
<gema_> asac: so our jobs started thinking that the new build was already there
<gema_> and the default jobs installed the previous one, rather
<gema_> asac: by the time we got to the other two, the new image was fully copied and was picked up properly
<gema_> asac: I will discuss with plars tomorrow
<balloons> DanChapman, elfy it's ok to push stuff to the ubuntu-autopilot-tests branch.. only the "prod" branch is being run in jenkins -- hence the reason it exists
<smartboyhw> Good evening balloons
<balloons> evening sm0x
<balloons> bah.. evening smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> balloons, :) Well, maybe you should give us a non-production Jenkins instance to test things;P
<balloons> that's your local box eh? :-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, whoa? No, buy one yourself:P
<gema_> asac: results are published for the default jobs already
<gema_> smartboyhw: if I get you a jenkins instance, how many test cases are you going to give me in return?
<gema_> :)
<smartboyhw> gema_, well ask elfy and DanChapman
<gema_> smartboyhw: you asked for it, so I am asking you :P
<smartboyhw> They are the ones who will push things to ubuntu-autopilot-tests branch, I might add few though
<smartboyhw> Still learning
<gema_> smartboyhw: ok
<smartboyhw> gema_, expect that elfy and DanChapman will try to utilize Xfce autopilot testcases:)
<smartboyhw> Which will be a lot;P
<gema_> balloons: keep an eye on these guys and let me know whenever you think they are ready to tame a jenkins
 * balloons is silently watching :-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol
<gema_> smartboyhw: he is watching you get caught on the spider web I am preparing :P
<gema_> smartboyhw: having a jenkins is a daily task and it takes time
<gema_> smartboyhw: and keeping it running happily requires a lot of dedication
<gema_> smartboyhw: we'll start running your tests in ours
<gema_> and eventually we may get to a point where it makes sense for you guys to have yours
<smartboyhw> gema_, well what, I am not that sticky (at least, not to spider webs)
<smartboyhw> gema_, it would be a great idea if we can run tests at your Jenkins instances
<smartboyhw> That will surely encourage more people to write autopilot tests
<jibel> smartboyhw, we already run tests from the production branch, so if tests from the dev branch are good enough they'll surely be promoted to production and run daily
<smartboyhw> jibel, oh great
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, chilicuil add oil on making your autopilot tests stable;P
<chilicuil> good morning smartboyhw o/
<smartboyhw> hey chilicuil
<jibel> smartboyhw, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<balloons> smartboyhw, as jibel said.. the biggest piece with running unstable tests is you have to spend time fixing them when they break.. we're already stepping out by maintaining the set running in the production branch :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, jibel sure:)
<asac> gema_: cool. guess we dont know the reasons?
<gema_> asac: yep, if you read the log you'll see
<asac> gema_: what will i see from the log? that we dont know the reason?
<gema_> asac: this channel, I told you a while ago our problem with the jenkins trigger
<gema_> asac: that's the reason why the jobs didn't run with today's image
<gema_> asac: not the job's log, this channel's log :)
<DanChapman> balloons, jibel, smartboyhw  hey o/
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, make your autopilot tests stable and get us a specific Jenkins bot!:P
<balloons> DanChapman, hello
<DanChapman> balloons, just seen on scrollback about putting xubuntu tests in trunk. so should i put what i have in a seperate xubuntu_autopilot_tests directory rather than sticking it in with the ubuntu_autopilot_tests and them getting 'jumbled up' so to speak
<balloons> DanChapman, we can if we wish. I'm not opposed to a separate project eitheir persay, but as we talked about having things in one place makes it nicer..
<balloons> we can organize things however we wish. That said, there is debian packaging in the branch that will need to be adjusted. I don't know that we'll ever publish binaries again, but we did at one point
<balloons> so similar to manual tests, make a folder and drop them in
<balloons> I think that makes sense if they get xubuntu specific.. but gnumeric runs on ubuntu, lubuntu, etc too.. I run it for instance on unity alot :-)
 * smartboyhw likes gedit or nano
<DanChapman> i was thinking rather than have it in ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/ stick them in ubuntu-autopilot-tests/xubuntu_autopilot_tests/ then the whole suite can be run from the top dir depending on distro. But they all still stay together
<balloons> I think that makes fine sense
<DanChapman> balloons, cool i will do that then.
<smartboyhw> balloons, private message?
<knome> hey balloons
<balloons> hey knome
<knome> balloons, what was the reason why upgrade tests had their own product again?
<balloons> knome, lol.. you love to ask me questions I've forgotten answers to
<knome> sure!
<knome> you know, somebody has to
<knome> there needs to be challenges for you
<balloons> knome, lol..
<balloons> knome, "That'd be because a respin of an image shouldn't reset the upgrade
<balloons> results. The upgrade products are typically reset all at the same time
<balloons> whenever a massive change happens that affects upgrades."
<knome> okay
<balloons> I quoted Stephane's answer from last time.. and indeed he's right
<knome> yes, and that still makes sense
<forestpiskie> thanks balloons - read that reply :)
<knome> balloons, stgraber: it would be nice though if the xubuntu product filter would show the xubuntu upgrade tests as well though...
<knome> balloons, stgraber: or alternatively, if the upgrade tests had more "weight" and always sunk to the bottom
<dkessel> good evening :)
<DanChapman> evening dkessel
<balloons> dkessel, :-) I was going to ping you today to see how things were going
<dkessel> balloons, well here i am :)
<balloons> dkessel, indeed :-) You going to make the workshop today?
 * DanChapman having a tough day with ALL virt solutions. 
<dkessel> balloons, that's why i am here. i am starting with http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> perfect
<balloons> I'll see everyone in 20 :-)
<balloons> alrighty, time for our automated testing workshop to begin today :-)
<balloons> Welcome to anyone who's joined us to learn more about autopilot test writing
<balloons> What I'd like to do is have a brief introduction, then open it for questions from anyone who wants help. If your working on something and need specific help, let's work through it together
<balloons> if you wish, g+ hangouts are also an option if needed. So without further ado, let me introduce things
<AlanOD> I'm just starting out, so it's all new.
<balloons> First I'll give a little introduction on what autopilot is, and what we're doing.
<balloons>  Autopilot itself is a functional testing tool allowing us to interact with an application the same way a user would. it can click, swipe, touch, and type in an application by simulating a user
<balloons> This allows us to use it to pretend we're a human using the application, and thus do functional testing
<balloons>  So, we want to bring this tool to the core apps project. The core apps are written by community developers and represent the core applications for the ubuntu touch platform.
<balloons> Apps like the calculator, calendar, terminal, weather, and games too like sudoku :-)
<balloons> So, in order to help contribute tests there are a couple things you'll need
<balloons> the first is an installation of ubuntu saucy or raring. It can be in a VM or installed on physical hardware
<balloons> the second is an understanding of autopilot, which is what we're here today to help with :-0
<balloons> Now to get started learning about autopilot, specifically for the core apps, go through the tutorial on developer.ubuntu.com,  http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/mobile/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> if you haven't done that yet, that's your first stop ;-)
<balloons> it has an example application you can run and see the tests, along with an introduction to how the tests work
<balloons> Now, anyone who has gone through the tutorial, good :-) Let's talk about writing a test for a core app now
<balloons> I'll be talking through similar things as the tutorial here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase
<balloons> In a nutshell, you'll want to pick a core app and feature to write a test for
<balloons> fortunately, there is a handy list you can see on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<balloons> here's the list of open tests needed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<balloons> that includes all the core apps :-) the page itself has them broken done for you by applicatio
<balloons> ok, so you have your feature and core app. Next, grab the source code for the core application
<balloons> you can find handy links to the launchpad project pages where you can find the source on the core apps wiki
<balloons> so for instance, the weather app page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Weather
<balloons> clicking through the launchpad page shows me the bzr branch is :  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-weather-app
<balloons> So, you've branched the code, you've picked a test to add. The last step is to write it
<balloons> I approach writing the testcase by running the application and exploring the feature first
<balloons> once your ready, go through and test the feature. Write down each action you take, in english (that is plain words, not code), and not what happens as you perform each action
<balloons> this forms the basis of what you will do in your test, and then what you will "assert" about those actions
<balloons> So let's quickly look at the tutorial for an example of what I mean
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> Inside the test_clear_button function we do a simple action, namely, clicking the clear button
<balloons> from the user perspective the expected result is to see the fields have been cleared
<balloons> armed with this knowledge we can write the autopilot test
<balloons> this is how it looks:
<balloons> #click the clear button
<balloons> self.pointing_device.click_object(clearButton)
<balloons> #confirm fields have been wiped
<balloons> self.assertThat(fromField.text, Eventually(Equals('0.0')))
<balloons> self.assertThat(toField.text, Eventually(Equals('0.0')))
<balloons> So we click the button using autopilot, then we use asserts to make sure the screen is cleared afterwards
<balloons> that is the basics of a good autopilot test. interact with the UI to expose the feature, then issue an assert(s) to ensure the feature reacted properly
<balloons> Ok, enough of my rambling --  Let's talk about what questions you might have and help you get contributing ;-)
<balloons> if you have a question or want help, it's an open channel so no need to raise your hand or anything.. type away :-)
<knome> away :-)
<knome> (ahahahahah!)
 * knome bows
<balloons> knome, we both know your behind any help I can give you :-p
<balloons> *beyond
 * balloons hides sheepishly
<knome> i think you missed my joke... (you said "type away :-)")
<balloons> knome, I very much enjoyed it.. well done
<knome> thank you sir
<knome> (now that i have broken the ice, i'll leave the floor to more serious questions)
<AlanOD> This seems fairly straight forward, I need to read your links prior to starting to write any tests.
<dkessel> strange... no matter what app i run, unity always shows the "clock" app's icon... :)
<AlanOD> Do your links cover checking test cases in?
<balloons> AlanOD, wonderful. Feel free to go through the tutorial now if you haven't and ping me as you have questions :-)
<balloons> AlanOD, they do cover contributing things back. The bottom of the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase covers using bzr, setting up your machine, etc
<AlanOD> I think my machine is set up correctly, but I'll confirm that.
<balloons> Still, if you get stuck, that's what we're here for. The first time committing can feel confusing or daunting, but we'll help you through it. You learn how it works quickly :-)
<dkessel> anyway. balloons, I am going to try and fix bug 1188736
<ubot5> bug 1188736 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test opening context menu on directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188736
<balloons> dkessel, ohh excellent
<balloons> iBelieve is the other person writing file manager testcases, so there's a nice test structure already setup in the application source :-)
<balloons> it's much easier if your going through things for the first time
<balloons> dkessel, and AlanOD any feedback on the tutorial on developer.ubuntu.com feel free to toss my way.
<AlanOD> I need to leave now. I'll start working through the tutorials tonight. I should be able to start writing a few cases tomorrow.
<AlanOD> If/when I run into questions, I reach out to you, or the community.
<balloons> AlanOD, no worries. I hope this helps you get started. See my pm if you would so I can keep in touch with you, if that's alright
<dkessel> balloons, is it convention to put all tests in one .py file?
<balloons> AlanOD, yes, #ubuntu-autopilot, #ubuntu-quality and #ubuntu-touch are all good places the community hangs out. core app decs in -touch, autopilot hackers in -autopilot, and well us here in -quality :-)
<balloons> dkessel, you can split them out or group them depending. I know clock for instance has one file for each view containing all the tests in that view
<balloons> that seems like a nice way to split things
<adegoodyer> Hello everyone
<balloons> adegoodyer, hello. how's today treating you? :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, Good as always, the sun is out and life is well! How about yourself?
<balloons> much better today than last week.. The last couple weeks were crazy.. Now life is good again.. time to breathe and enjoy. And see some new tests get written and sharing the joys of automated testing.. It's good
<xeranas> hi, I wonder which best way to debug autopilot tests/emulators?
<adegoodyer> balloons, That's great to hear! Yes, we all like to be busy but not TOO busy - that's just no fun at all. Still could be worse :oP
<balloons> xeranas, hello.. Always such good questions!
<balloons> adegoodyer, indeed, it could ALWAYS be worse.. perspective eh?
<adegoodyer> balloons, thats
<adegoodyer> .. it, all in the perspective lol
<adegoodyer> Right, I have decided I am not leaving this desk until I write an autopilot test this evening! I have chose bug #1199112 as my first... so wish me luck!
<ubot5> bug 1199112 in Dropping Letters "Autopilot Testcase Needed: test starting a new game" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199112
<balloons> xeranas, so I don't use  a step through debugger or anything like that when I'm trying to figure out how to write or run a test. I will use the autopilot vis tool to examine the application and then just run my test to see if something is broken
<balloons> xeranas, that said you can use dbus tools to examine the dbus stack if you think something is really broken.. say like d-feet
<balloons> xeranas, does that answer your question or ?
<balloons> adegoodyer, :-) That's the ticket! I'll be share to share it when you do as well! I'm going to highlight that app on friday, and you can be a part of the highlight ;-)
<balloons> sure to share, not share to share
<balloons> my typing is so bad recently
<adegoodyer> balloons, Oh no don't say that! ... No pressure!! :-O
<xeranas> balloons: what is autopilot vis tool?
<balloons> adegoodyer, no no no.. of course not! The post is written, it would be more work for me to edit it now :-P
<balloons> xeranas, ohh excellent. Let me share with you the tool and how it works
<adegoodyer> balloons, Haha, that's good to hear... of course if my test is simply mind blowing then feel free to use... but I doubt that it will be very much lol
<balloons> xeranas, so, lets say I wanted to see what the sudoku app made available to autopilot at runtime
<balloons> I would do this: autopilot launch -i Qt sudoku-app
<balloons> then, autopilot vis
<balloons> after the vis tool laucnhes, select the QtQmlViewer connection from the dropdown and you'll be seeing what autopilot sees
<balloons> would it help for me to show you via video?
<adegoodyer> balloons, What does the -i parameter in the autopilot command do?
<balloons> -i tells autopilot what introspection library to load. It tries to guess automatically and usually gets it just right so it's not needed
<balloons> I like to be specific, lol, so I sometimes define it
<adegoodyer> Ah, I am with you then... so Qt is the library right??
<balloons> yes, exactly
<balloons> you could also do -i Gtk
<adegoodyer> balloons, cool, that's simple but really good to know
<balloons> and you may not no if the app is Qt or Gtk.. hence it's not needed to use autopilot, but handy in case you need to help autopilot figure it out :-)
<xeranas> balloons: yea video will be fine too. Maybe I do something wrong but in tool dropdown only Unity exist
<balloons> xeranas, alright, let me try streaming quickly and I'll show you :-)
<balloons> xeranas, so in just a moment, I'll be up here: http://youtu.be/lTBNOkrzEC4
<balloons> ok you should see me now :-)
<adegoodyer> So cool ^^ :-)
<adegoodyer> Guess who was trying to test using the old version of autopilot... doh!
<adegoodyer> balloons, My apoligies, what's the command to launch sudoku-app in QML viewer again?
<adegoodyer> balloons, in autopilot of course..
<adegoodyer> balloons, thank you! :o)
<xeranas> this tool is so time saver!
<xeranas> balloons: thanks for showing
<dkessel> dang
<dkessel> somebody already did my test
<dkessel> but named it "test_file_actions_shows"... while it shows the directory context menu
<adegoodyer> xeranas, I attempted autopilot tests a while ago without the 'vis' tool and it was absolutely impossible.
<dkessel> hm. they seem identical anyway
<adegoodyer> dkessel, if there identical then you definitely are on the right track at least :o)
<balloons> did that help?
<balloons> the plugin crash so the stream ended, lol
<adegoodyer> balloons, Yes definitely helped me. It's the silly small things that take time sorting out so when  you watch someone else breeze through, you learn a lot quicker.
<balloons> cool..  I can share more if you have more questions :-)
<balloons> dkessel, ahh.. sorry mate!
<balloons> but yes, if they are identical, well you've done well in writing it!
<balloons> was the bug not updated to say it was done?
<balloons> we should do that if so :)
<dkessel> balloons, now anyway... i have written a test that also tests for the context menu on files....
<balloons> ohh nice.. I was just playing with the file manager app today
<balloons> it's come along quite far
<dkessel> i guess there must have been a bug for the context menu on files... for which the author built a test for the context menu on FOLDERS
<dkessel> now i have written the one for the file and renamed the old test
<dkessel> hm, i get an error when trying to list the tests... let me paste it
<balloons> ahh that makes sense.. the functionality might not have been implemented
<dkessel> what am i doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859314/
<dkessel> ah, the test has a dependency on the mock module.... meh
<balloons> heh.. I was just going to mention that
<balloons> python import yelling at you
<adegoodyer> balloons, Before writing a test, would you recommend running apt-get update to update the apps? Is this the best way to keep them updated??
<balloons> adegoodyer, since you messing with the code directly, I would run them from the branch you've checked out and are messing with
<dkessel> balloons, how do i know that module is available when the test is run i.e. on jenkins?
<adegoodyer> balloons, Yep, cool
<balloons> you might have modifications to the qml files for instance adegoodyer
<balloons> dkessel, fginther has been adding modules as needed to run on jenkins, and yes we've already had some surprises
<balloons> ideally packaging and adding dependencies in debian control file is the right way to go
<balloons> for now, we just work through it dkessel
<balloons> Letozaf_, are you still about/
<fginther> dkessel, jenkins builds in a very minimal chroot environment, so any missing build dependencies should be discovered during build. Test dependencies are a little harder as the autopilot environment is not quite as minimal. So if a test has a package dependency, it should be in the control file, catching these is a little difficult.
<fginther> dkessel, ideally we don't want to add packages to the build environment, we want the packages themselves to pull them in.
<dkessel> fginther, that's what I guessed you would want. Thanks for clarifying
<fginther> dkessel, you're welcome
<balloons> fginther, since I've called you in as well, should the missing dependency for rssreader be fixed?
<fginther> balloons, are you referring to this? https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-test-add-view-feeds/+merge/173316
<fginther> balloons, If so, I did add the missing ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa, but ran into different errors.
 * fginther needs to clone self
<balloons> fginther, indeed I am
<dkessel> balloons, I am done. I have run the test to check that it works, and I have pushed into a lp branch. Is there anything else to do before suggesting a merge?
<balloons> dkessel, that should be it. Propose the merge and the devs will review.. since I'm here and your proposing I can just review :-0
<balloons> once approved jenkins will try running it and if all the existing tests pass, aka, you didn't break anything jenkins will merge it
<balloons> so issue an MP, I'll have a look and we'll see if we can't get it merged :-0
<dkessel> done :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry was away for a while :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm back
<dkessel> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~d-kessel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/test_opening_context_menu_on_directory
<fginther> balloons, Letozaf_, I'm taking another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-test-add-view-feeds/+merge/173316
<Letozaf_> fginther, thank you :)
<balloons> Letozaf_,  no worries, see fginther response above. basically I tried again to merge things, but yea, still working on it ;-)
<Letozaf_> thank you to both :) then
<balloons> Letozaf_, are you working on more tests then now?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am looking at the stock ticker
<Letozaf_> balloons, app
<balloons> dkessel, I'm on it! Ohh one thing.. Unlike the desktop apps, we push these tests directly into there source trees and not the autopilot project
<balloons> so you should push that merge to lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app
<adegoodyer> balloons, Disaster! All the object names in dropping-letters are black according to vis??
<adegoodyer> *blank even
<dkessel> balloons, i fixed the target branch
<balloons> adegoodyer, let's rollback a moment so I understand :-)
<balloons> dkessel, :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, My apologies! I have chosen the 'test to start game' testcase for the dropping letters game...
<balloons> adegoodyer, right, so you've figured out how to click the start button eh?
<balloons> but you want to assert the screen is cleared of letters new and the score reset or ?
<adegoodyer> balloons, Well not exactly, I don;t seem to be able to refer to the play button directly as when I introspect with vis, all the objectName values are blank?
<balloons> I guess the english version first is good :-)
<balloons> adegoodyer, ohh, heh.. ok,
<balloons> let me try launching vis and seeing what you see
<adegoodyer> balloons, ok
<adegoodyer> balloons, You ok with the command? :oP
<balloons> :-
<balloons> dkessel, I forgot the file manager app kind of dislikes me
<balloons> adegoodyer, ok all loaded up
<balloons> ahh so I understand now what your saying :-)
<balloons> you get to define the objectName in the qml yourself
<adegoodyer> balloons, You see?
<balloons> so literally whatever object you want, go add a name for it so you can select it during runtime :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, Oh, how do I do that? Sound cool
<balloons> so yes, we get to edit the qml to add that property as needed :-)
<balloons> right so dropping letters has only 1 qml file I think
<balloons> let's see
<balloons> yep
<balloons> dropping-letters.qml
<adegoodyer> balloons, That's right
<balloons> open it up and have a look.. go ahead an add the objectName property to anything you want to get at :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, So it's ok to edit the actual qml file to get the relevant objectNames and then update this upon committing?
<balloons> dkessel, so let me set it to approved and jenkins should merge it
<balloons> I see some toolbar buttons for new game
<dkessel> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> your most welcome :-) so, you have background on gtk vs qml.. what are your thoughts comparing the 2?
<balloons> adegoodyer, so I would make names for the play button and the newgame button
<balloons> then you'll need to figure out how to assert properly that the screen clears and game resets when you click it
<adegoodyer> balloons, Yep am totally on it now, for some reason I didn't think we could edit the source like that
<balloons> so there is a Timer you see in the qml with a tickCount that gets reset.. add an object name to it too
<balloons> adegoodyer, if you don't specify the way it works is it's given a random name at runtime
<balloons> which doesn't help us :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, Ah, didn;t realise that at all, which is also helpful. C'mon developers - it's only one line of code for each object and would sure help us folks out :oP
<balloons> dkessel, jenkins bot slapped you :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~d-kessel/ubuntu-filemanager-app/test_opening_context_menu_on_directory/+merge/173802
<adegoodyer> balloons, Can we not introsospect using id??
<balloons> pretty cool though eh? you can thank fginther and team for putting it together..
<balloons> adegoodyer, sadly afaik no.. I'm not a qml guru, so I'm unsure why the distinction between the too, but ;-)
<dkessel> balloons, funny how it requires input into a field that is marked as optional on the website...
<balloons> hmm indeed, that is odd.. seeing as the site too says it should be used for merging
<balloons> why the (optional)?
<balloons> I suppose to not force things upon anyone.. it *should* be used
<fginther> dkessel, balloons, launchpad allows for a more flexible workflow. When we started building the jenkins environemnt, we wanted a distinction between the commit message and the description. So we can enforce this in the jenkins tools, but we can't change launchpad.
<dkessel> fginther, and what i just did is that i enterend the exact same text into both fields ;)
<fginther> dkessel, yeah, that's usually how it goes. Some people like to put testing notes or other info in the description. So it's not always the same...
<fginther> but we all use the tools differently
<dkessel> fginther, will the lp bug be closed automatically once a new package with my changes is released?
<fginther> dkessel, I think it will be marked as 'fix committed'
<balloons> yes it will mark as fix committed
<fginther> dkessel, correction. It is marked 'fix committed' when the merge proposal is merged in. I also think that it will go to 'fix-released' when the package is released to distro.
<fginther> balloons, can you correct me on that ^^
<balloons> fginther, you've got it correct
<balloons> for these apps, I don't think you'll ever see the fix-released because they are going into the ppa :-)
<dkessel> boo ;)
<balloons> :-p\
<thomi> morning
<balloons> aloha thomi
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, take a look when you have time enough https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-manual-tests/+merge/173811
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sure thing. I owe Noskcaj merged too :-)
<balloons> I'll do a big ball of them tonight :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it is a big testcase, maybe 2 reviews will be necessary
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, i'll have a look at it, first issue is the line "<dd>you should be redirect to the manual page in your browser <a href="http://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/tos/">http://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/tos/</a>, do you?</dd>"
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, lol
<SergioMeneses> the wrong file
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, but is ok... try to check the rest
<Noskcaj> ok
<SergioMeneses> I didnt include the link in the final test
 * SergioMeneses looking for it
<Noskcaj> it's part of the diff for some reason
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, because I merged the wrong file jeje
<SergioMeneses> that's the reason :)
<Noskcaj> lol
<SergioMeneses> but it doesnt matter, please check ( and balloons ) the rest of the test
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, that link was just a copy
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, one thing to remember when writing testcases: use a spellchecker
<Noskcaj> also, your <dd> and <dt> are done all wrong
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, what happen with dd and dt? I've changed them
<SergioMeneses> ?
<Noskcaj> don't write them as <dd>does this happen?</dd> write them as <dd>This happens</dd>
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, ok got it
<Noskcaj> i also saw a few instruction in <dd> tags
<dkessel> balloons, I got to go. I'm glad I could contribute something. Will try to do more stuff next week ;)
<balloons> dkessel, thanks for hanging out and contributing ;-)
<balloons> i'm sure we'll see more
<balloons> adegoodyer, btw, how are you coming along?
<adegoodyer> Got sidetracked a little and it's getting late here so I think i'll probably finish up early tomorrow whilst waiting for the Dev app hack day to start.
<adegoodyer> Thank you very much for the tips and advice though, help me no end! :o)
<balloons> adegoodyer, ;-)
<kanliot> how do i see if MIR is running?
<adegoodyer> kanliot, Good question? Plymouth crashed when I booted which told me it was probably running :o)
<kanliot> i had good results, except for ubiqutiy in the daily for lubuntu desktop 64bit
<adegoodyer> kanliot, apart from that issue I have to say I saw no real difference, which of course is a very good thing
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I'll upload the new test, thanks for your time :)
<Noskcaj> no problem
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-10
<smartboyhw> phillw: ping
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: How's discussion with kirkland and roaksoax?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, non-existent. nothing new has appeared since yesterday, other than the bug count going up by one
<Noskcaj> And i've rage-quit trying to package stuff
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Why?
<Noskcaj> Nothing worked, ever
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Well, you have to try;)
<Noskcaj> i did. also, i hate the debian bug tracker
<smartboyhw> Tell me, what didn't work?
<Noskcaj> the everything
<Noskcaj> mostly the guide on the developer website only works with a specific sort of installer
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I know that package is a bit weird
<smartboyhw> I mean, maybe try packaging simplier ones?
<smartboyhw> Get a sense of success first?
<Noskcaj> i've looked, i'll keep trying and as you when something get's stuck
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Good.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, since bug 1119092 already get's built to ppa, is it just a case of contacting debian or the MOTUs to get it included
<ubot5> bug 1119092 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xnoise" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1119092
<Noskcaj> never mind, it's got dependencies that aren't in ubuntu
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Hah
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, how do you search the debian archive to check for existing packages?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: packages.debian.org?
<Noskcaj> i'd never thought to scroll down on that page *facepalm*
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: ROFL
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: If you want to learn packaging, come join Kubuntu, we have a lot of packaging items for you to do;)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i'm looking at bug 1157723 and i've sent a debian bug for it, only issue is i don't have a kubuntu install to test it on
<ubot5> bug 1157723 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kfilebox" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157723
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Oh?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Heh, Kubuntu has quite a reputation of not putting packages into Debian (even new ones)
<smartboyhw> nee versions rather
<Noskcaj> i just thought it would be beneficial
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Well of course you can, but as far as I heard, Debian's KDE team is understaffed:P
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i'll set up a kubuntu VM, that's the only way i'll be be to run it
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> Hey elfy
<saintlulu> its still evening here, DanChapman
<saintlulu> =P
<DanChapman> saintlulu, :-D
<DanChapman> jibel, morning :-) could it be the firewall failing the firefox autopilot test? but then again one of the tests which loads planet.ubuntu is passing. So i'm not sure if its the test that needs adjusting.
<jibel> DanChapman, that's possible, *.ubuntu.com should be fine. Which url does the test uses ?
<DanChapman> jibel, one does a google search and the other a wikipedia search.
<jibel> DanChapman, google is allowed (until you select a result), wikipedia is not
<DanChapman> jibel, ok cool. Well i will lose the wikipedia test for it and maybe add jenkins as a search engine option (which ive only just found you can do) and do a search against that.
<DanChapman> jibel, thanks
<jibel> DanChapman, Thank you. On my side, I'll check if I can enable a proxy
<ade_goodyer> balloons, you about?
<balloons> ade_goodyer, indeed I am
 * DanChapman_ waves to balloons and ade_goodyer 
<ade_goodyer> balloons, I have managed to click play in my testcase!! :oP
<ade_goodyer> DanChapman, Hey Dan
 * balloons waves to DanChapman 
<balloons> how are you two on this lovely day?
<DanChapman> balloons, for ubiquity we now have default, plain lvm and lvm with encryption. and half way through 'something else' now.
<balloons> whoa.. that's moving along rather quick now, isn't it? :-)
<ade_goodyer> balloons, Not easy I can tell you either, having no python knowledge at all, I had to set up all the test folders, emulators etc
<ade_goodyer> DanChapman, Nice one bud
<balloons> ade_goodyer, ahh yes, you didn't get the luxury of that work being done already. it's nice for your first commit to commit to something established
<ade_goodyer> balloons, Yes definitely, but after waiting for a few days I knew that I wasn't going to have that luxury so I just jumped in.
<ade_goodyer> In QML, can objectNames be the same as id's??
<DanChapman> balloons, what do you think should be done about the options to install updates and 3rd party stuff. and which test should i incoroporate it into if they were to be selected.
<DanChapman> xnox ^^ ..... you might be a better person to ask
<balloons> hmm.. both of those really need examining the filesystem to confirm they worked so to speak.
<balloons> off the top of my head, that's my thought. you could check them and make sure nothing else blows up, but you wouldn't be verifying the feature itself worked beyond not blowing up the installer :-)
<DanChapman> okey doke. :-)
<fginther> balloons, FYI, I found the missing dependency for https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-test-add-view-feeds/+merge/173316
<fginther> balloons, bug report and merge proposal have been filed
<balloons> fginther, nice, thanks for tracking that down :-)
<balloons> I see it merged even
<fginther> balloons, it was starting to give me nightmares :-)
<balloons> fginther, yikes!
<balloons> asac, so I hear and see your plans for the mobile images -- running things through all the tests everyday before publishing
<asac> balloons: thats next step... first step is to run everything after the fact...
<asac> found out though that a bug in our infrsatructure will allow us to do that publishing after manually reviewing stuff
<asac> so first: land everything -> get people fix stuff -> start automated gating
<balloons> asac, ok, so first step is expose the holes and get people to fix things up, then autogate. Makes sense. We'll keep adding tests :-)
<asac> yeah... also figuring what tests are reasonable
<asac> at first step to auto gate on
<DanChapman> balloons, could you run the firefox test for me in the dev branch. Ive done fixes for jenkins and would like your go ahead before it goes into production
<balloons> DanChapman, of course
<DanChapman> cheers mate
<balloons> all the tests run fine.. I like the jenkins inclusion, haha
<balloons> while I'm looking at things, I better merge the manual tests backlog before jackson awakes
<DanChapman> :-D yeah i liked that one.
<DanChapman> Ok well i will get that into the prod branch and we should have all passes when it runs later
<balloons> excellent :-) They don't like having failures, heh
<balloons> what did you change exactly.. it's using processmanger, because of the introspection issue
<DanChapman> balloons, first i got rid of all the http:// autopilot didn't seem to work too well as firefox hides it as you carryon typing so that was causing errors. For the google search it was looking for 'ubuntu server docs' in the title bar but what was actually there is 'tu server docs' and just added the jenkins test as wikipedia is blocked
<balloons> ohh right! the firewall stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have a quick question then I have to go, have you got 2 min ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the clock app, looks like tests are written one .py file per test
<Letozaf_> balloons, but If I want to write some tests for this app do I have to do the same ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can add to the tests in those files
<balloons> it's one .py file per view basically
<balloons> so it you wanted to add a stopwatch test, add it to the stopwatch.py file, etc
<Letozaf_> balloons, so if I want to add a test on Alarm I should create another file, right ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh you already answered
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks... have to go, be back later :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes add a file
<balloons> and alarm is changing.. it's not fully functional yet as an fyi
<balloons> ciao Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will pick something else
<Letozaf_> caio balloons ;)
<thomi_> morning
<adegoodyer> balloons, Have you got two minutes?
<balloons> adegoodyer, for you sur e:-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, I am totally stuck when using select_single in autopilot
<balloons> stuck on?
<adegoodyer> balloons, e.g. return self.app.select_single("Label", objectName="playButton")
<balloons> yep that looks fine
<adegoodyer> this is fine
<adegoodyer> but, when I try to 'query' any other value or attribute I can't seem to get anywhere with it.
<adegoodyer> e.g. return self.app.select_single("Label", objectName="accumulate") - Doesn;t work
<balloons> got a branch?
<adegoodyer> 2 secs, I will commit what I have implemented so far...
<balloons> k
<adegoodyer> balloons, Sorry about the wait... am still getting used to working with bzr
<adegoodyer> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~adriangoodyer/dropping-letters/new_game_autopilot
<adegoodyer> balloons, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adriangoodyer/dropping-letters/new_game_autopilot/view/head:/tests/autopilot/dropping_letters_app/emulators/main_window.py
<balloons> k, grabbing it
<adegoodyer> balloons, Thanks and my apologies for being a slight pain
<balloons> adegoodyer, so I don't see a call to it
<balloons> ohh wait
<balloons> lol
<balloons> it ran ok for me, heh
<balloons> lol self.main_window.get_flipable() doesn't exist, but apart from that it ran
<balloons> so I'm not sure what the issue is now ,lol :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, "Label" seems to work ok, but when I try "Timer" for example (in an attempt to query Timer.droptimer), it won't work?
<adegoodyer> balloons, I am not sure I am explaining this well at all... :o)
<balloons> you'll want to grab the proper object name when you query
<balloons> if your having trouble, look at the qml file, or even load the app up in vis to see what the root node is
<balloons> your test as written works for me
<balloons> so commit the stuff that doesn't and push it back
<balloons> it'll make more sense to me then :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, lol, am really sorry about this. Ok, 2 mins...
<balloons> no worries!
<balloons> happy to help
<balloons> we'll iterate on it
<adegoodyer> balloons, Try again now, same branch :o)
<adegoodyer> balloons, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adriangoodyer/dropping-letters/new_game_autopilot/files
<adegoodyer> balloons, this link would probably be a lot easier to see where I am coming from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adriangoodyer/dropping-letters/new_game_autopilot/revision/35?start_revid=35
<balloons> i got it now
<balloons> yes whenever you see a nonetype has no attribute error, it's due to your select failing
<balloons> well, most likely :-)
<balloons> the object might also just not have that property
<adegoodyer> Yes, that's what I believe at the moment, but am unsure how to rectify it?
<adegoodyer> I am positive the problem line is this one...
<adegoodyer> return self.app.select_single("Timer", objectName="dropTimer")
<balloons> ahh..
<balloons> so the issue here is timing yet again
<balloons> I should put this in the video
<adegoodyer> ??
<balloons> when you grab that object, it doesn't exist yet
<adegoodyer> Oh...
<balloons> don't grab everything at the top of the function like that, it'll get you in trouble
<adegoodyer> Ok, so how best is to grab it?
<balloons> still fails, lol.. let's see
<adegoodyer> lol
<balloons>         #Check timer is set at zero
<balloons>         dropTimer = self.main_window.get_dropTimer()
<balloons>         self.assertThat(dropTimer.tickCount, Eventually(Equals(0)))
<balloons> grab it before you need to check it, to ensure the object has been created
<adegoodyer> ahhh, I am with you.. So define your variables just before use basically?
<adegoodyer> Ok, two seconds... I will try and commit if works
<balloons> well.. just remember when you grab the object , make sure it exists :-)
<balloons> if it's on a different view it might not
<balloons> in this case doesn't seem to matter
<balloons> it doesn't fix your issue.. your not getitng the object
<adegoodyer> Yeah, am finding the same thing here.
<adegoodyer> :(
<balloons> the issue is you named it the same as the id
<balloons> also a no no
<balloons> ohh wait
<balloons> bah
<balloons> forget that
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi again :D
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, but then wnat can I write autopilot test for without it being not fully functional ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean how do I know what to pick ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh on the alarms thing.. I just said watch out, they might not be on yet. you can view the dogfooding page.. but in general run you would find out about the alarms working or not as soon as you ran the app
<balloons> the work should be set to blocked
<balloons> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-clock-development
<balloons> here's the features they are aiming for this month: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Dogfooding
<balloons> I got the the blueprint for clock from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Clock
<balloons> that's alot of gibberish to hit you with at once :-)
<balloons> but you can see on the blueprint the work is blocked because they need something to implement alarms.
 * Letozaf_ is reading
<balloons> you could know this because the work is set to blocked in the blueprint, or just because you ran the app and couldn't get alarams working
<balloons> thus no test for it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, it's just I had picked the stock ticker and that was done by another person, now the alarm thing, so I must be unfortunate :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, never mind, I will surely find something :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks for the info, I will also try to look at the blueprints
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, sorry to hear that ;-(
<balloons> Letozaf_, sudoku hasn't see a lot of work.. it's pretty wide open
<balloons> who's working on stockticker? I didn't know anyone was
<Letozaf_> balloons, Robert Strechroth wrote an email sayin "These bugs were part of a bigger picture and got finished while building the autopilot tests. I hope that you have not spent any/much time on this...." I think he's the dev
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can forward the mail to you, I think they were still working on this app too
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it's not a problem, it's would just be a good idea to have a way to know if something is not open for working on, that's all
<balloons> ahh yes, in general the newer apps are undergoing more stuff. you can look at the blueprints to get an idea of what's going on
<balloons> the work is all tracked there
<balloons> all the coreapps have links to there blueprints from there page on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> adegoodyer, sorry so sidetracked there for a minute
<balloons> so timing wasn't the issue, so I'm not sure off the top what is
<balloons> might be time to ask the the autopilot hackers :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, No problem at all, I know you are extremely busy
<balloons> #ubuntu-autopilot is the place for hard questions
<adegoodyer> balloons, Ok I will dig a little deeper, thanks for having a second look for me :o)
<adegoodyer> balloons, On my way now lol
<balloons> adegoodyer, I'm looking in vis
<balloons> so when the game starts the QQuickRectangle objects populate
<balloons> I see the page, but no timer
<balloons> you might be better off looking for the letters
<balloons> the point is I don't see it in the vis tool, so autopilot doesn't seem it at runtime either :-)
<balloons> thomi, can we introspect timers?
<adegoodyer> balloons, I came to the exact same conclusion but wasn't sure as I am new to using these tools.
<thomi> balloons: in a call at the moment - can we talk later? maybe 30 mins?
<balloons> no rush at all thomi
<adegoodyer> balloons, I checked every branch of the tree after naming the object in Qt creator and found nothing
<balloons> yea, well your simply trying to assert the game has begun right?
<balloons> the more obvious piece to me is to assert letters are created
<adegoodyer> balloons, That's correct...
<knome> balloons, so, re: test case names, are we going to drop those?
<balloons> knome I am all for it
<adegoodyer> balloons, I started by looking at the restart function in Qt as this is called every new game...
<balloons> i'm not going to edit the old stuff, but yet
<balloons> adegoodyer, a good place to look :-)
<knome> balloons, me too. the actual testcase name is enough in my opinion.
<adegoodyer> balloons, Ok, I can see your really busy and you have given me plenty of advice for one day so thank you and I will let you knwo how I get on :o)
<balloons> feel free to keep asking questions. I'll let you keep going with those ideas :-0
<balloons> dropping letters is a toughie
<balloons> I don't have all the easy answers :-)
<balloons> adegoodyer, do you mind if I assign you the work for the tests though so others know? At the moment, there's no one assigned :-_)
<adegoodyer> balloons, Yes and I thought I was picking an easy test case to start with! :o)
<adegoodyer> balloons, Oh? I thought I assigned myself?? Yes, no problem at all
<balloons> they track on the blueprint itself too
<balloons> not just the bug :-)
<balloons> what's your lp id again adegoodyer ?
<adegoodyer> balloons, Oh right, I seem to be learning something new every minute at the moment lol
<balloons> it slows down don't worry :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, Not sure I want it too, it's great! :o)
<adegoodyer> balloons, lp:~adriangoodyer - That the one?
<musicman_> Hey all... Just wondering if anyone has it in them to chat about wireless issues. I don't know if this is the right channel - if not, could someone point me in the right direction?
<musicman_> Been using ubuntu for about 5 years. Every problem I have even encountered I've found a workaround for, but this recent wireless nuke is just insane
<balloons> musicman_, for general support? try out #ubuntu I believe
<musicman_> sure, I could bounce over to the main ubuntu channel...
<balloons> give it a whirl.. askubuntu is great too for specific questions like what your aksing
<musicman_> thanks, baloons
<musicman_> musicman out!
<balloons> your welcome.. there are some wonderful troubleshooters on AU
<adegoodyer> musicman_, I can't recommend AskUbuntu enought, there very good there - http://askubuntu.com/about
<balloons> adegoodyer, done: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/droppingletters-coreapps-development
<adegoodyer> balloons, Yikes! Looks like I am going to be a very busy man in the next few days!! Thanks Balloons ;o)
<balloons> adegoodyer, :-) one day at a time
<adegoodyer> balloons, What kind of turnaround time wise would you be expecting for this?
<adegoodyer> balloons, IRC is having a few issues, so think I am going to call it a day on here. I will keep you updated with progress :o)
<balloons> morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello balloons
<balloons> almost finished merging everything :-)
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, balloons \o\
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I'm looking at your test as we speak :-)
<Noskcaj> hey SergioMeneses
<balloons> Hola mi amigo
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok Noskcaj made me some notes about it and I will work on it this weekend
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I can fix the formatting for you
<balloons> I'm already on it
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, how did the content of the case look?
<SergioMeneses> if you have time enough that will be great
<Noskcaj> ?
<balloons> on the review for audacity you don't mention anything about the test itself..
<balloons> just wondered if you reviewed that piece o rnot
<Noskcaj> I just did my checklist of possible issues, i didn't get around to reading the whole thing
<balloons> Noskcaj, k, thanks
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/parole/+merge/172212?
<balloons> I want to get all caught up :-)
<Noskcaj> It's rough conversion of the version on the tracker, it probably will need expanding
<balloons> ok audacity formatting fixes are done
<balloons> pushing and merging.. 2 more
<SergioMeneses> balloons, wait
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ?
<SergioMeneses> dont merge it ...I have to change one link on Audacity testcase
<balloons> SergioMeneses, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1577/info
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Test-case name: audacity/ady-014
<SergioMeneses> the last test but dont worry I'm going to change it tomorrow, ok?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes, no worries.. It won't go onto the tracker just yet to submit results to
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect them
<SergioMeneses> then
<balloons> you can push another merge to fix it :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I was thinking the same
 * SergioMeneses has to play with Bacula these days
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok so only parole is left
<balloons> so merge it and remove the old one?
<dkessel> good evening!
<balloons> dkessel, evening sir
 * dkessel is hesitating to try and flash his old phone with ubuntu touch
<Noskcaj> DO IT!
<dkessel> well... cyanogenmod is not building current versions for it. it is a htc desire
<balloons> the desire z?
<balloons> or just desire?
<dkessel> just desire. codename bravo
<balloons> ahh.. I have the desire z :-)
<dkessel> i expect lots of problems with device drivers
<balloons> woot, no active reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+activereviews
<dkessel> so you're out of work to do balloons? :D
<Noskcaj> but are they all in the tracker or marked as fix committed?
<balloons> dkessel, hardly!
<Noskcaj> ;)
<balloons> Noskcaj, they are all pushed
<balloons> I found one with a bad id and fixed that too
<dkessel> balloons, just kidding :)
<balloons> dkessel, I'm trying to finish the video for autopilot testing
<Noskcaj> i will watch, i still cannot understand autopilot
<thomi> balloons: I have time now, if you had a question for me?
<balloons> thomi, sure. So it appears like timers can't be introspected.. kind of odd, but I guess the general question is, "what qml objects CANNOT be introspected?"
<balloons> is there a list, known or otherwise?
<thomi> balloons: there's no list - if it's in the QObject tree, then it should work
<thomi> do they not appear in the list at all?
<balloons> thomi, correct. It's not in the list
<balloons> I can get specific, but I'm not sure I want to open the can of worms right now :-)
<thomi> balloons: hmmmm. It sounds like either they're not added to the object tree, in which case there's nothing we can do, short of patching Qt, OR there's a bug in autopilot-qt. Let's assume the latter. Can you please file a bug against autopilot-qt, and I'll ask someone to take a look at it?
<balloons> thomi, ohh really you think it's a bug? I was assuming it was a limitation in Qt/QML
<thomi> balloons: if you have a minimal example to reproduce the issue, then that would be great as well :)
<thomi> balloons: it could be either, but I'm not skilled enough to tell. but if we file a but against autopilot-qt, we'll know for sure :)
<balloons> right right, heh. Ok, fair enough
<balloons> ty
 * dkessel yaaaaaawns...
<dkessel> balloons, what could I possibly do for QA next tuesday? more qml tests, for filemanager maybe?
<balloons> dkessel, hmm.. well, let's look
<balloons> making this list go to zero would be awesome :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<dkessel> i hope i will be able to make it a habit. quality tuesday or something ;-)
<balloons> overall this is the magic burndown.. Adding tests made it spike :-) http://status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-13.10/
<balloons> so now we need to help keep them on track :-)
<balloons> dkessel, fun idea
<dkessel> nice burndown
<balloons> heh, can you guess when we added the work for tests?
<balloons> I'll give you one guess
<dkessel> at the beginning of june?
<balloons> yep
<dkessel> that was hard to guess ;)
<balloons> lol
<Noskcaj> balloons, do i delete parole 0.5 or just disable it?
<Noskcaj> I disabled it last month
<balloons> disable is perfect
<balloons> it will exist for the old results so they can be viewed
<dkessel> good night channel!
<asac> doanac: https://plus.google.com/u/0/117775935412882278033/posts/5BfpBMT4ZGt :)
<doanac> asac: is this sort of Zach's satellite idea?
<asac> doanac: right. but by someone i trust :) ... deleted thepost by now btw ... resharing in g+ looses my text, so its waste of investment. .. will rather blog
<asac> doanac: s/trust/believe can get it right/
<asac> doanac: i think its powerful if it is paired with the idea to open LAVA up to the kernel and linux community
<asac> on scale
<asac> that one is actually the main idea i like... then crowd contributing hardware is sexy on top :)
<asac> (and yes, that idea isnt new ... its just that i think this will really happen now that LAVA can do everything)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-11
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<jibel> good morning
<elfy> balloons: is it possible to interrogate the iso.qa areas to find out how much testing has been done?
<knome> elfy, you mean a report across different milestones?
<Saviq> asac, ping
<elfy> knome: yea
<knome> elfy, i don't think there's a tool like that but i'm all ears for balloons' answer ;)
<elfy> or anything that I can get hold :)
<knome> elfy, you should be able to see testing numbers per milestone by simply going under those
<elfy> lol - balloons hates me :p
<elfy> knome: you mean like the 0/5 mandatory 0/1 run once type things?
<knome> yes
<elfy> k - knew about those - I mean more like this milestone had these results, this one these results etc - maybe see all since saucy was released
<knome> mhm
<asac> Saviq: hey how is it going
<asac> what can i do?
<Saviq> asac, just wanted to let you know that enabling indicators_client tests is probably not needed
<Saviq> asac, as we're building it *into* lp:unity8 soon (as in it's merging today)
<Saviq> asac, and lp:indicators-client will get deprecated
<Saviq> asac, we have some general problems with unity8 tests on the device, though, that we're trying to resolve now
<asac> Saviq: thanks for getting back to me. unity8 is afaict scheduled for next week
<asac> so you still have some time :)
<asac> i anticipated that that test suite will be one of the least easy to fix ones
<Saviq> asac, actually it was targeted at device runs from the get go, we just have some generic input issue (that we might've solved already, but need to verify)
<DanChapman> balloons, hey mate. You busy?
<balloons> hey DanChapman
<balloons> trying to finish up video :-)
<DanChapman> :-) what on?
<balloons> autopilot of course!
<DanChapman> sweet!
<DanChapman> balloons, when you get a chance I have 2 MP's waiting on your review. But really i want your thoughts on the firefox one
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh, right.. I reviewed the ff one, unless you have another
<balloons> mmm.. I see :-)
<DanChapman> I have just proposed it couple mins ago
<balloons> first glance these both look nice
<balloons> on the ff stuff, it's always going to be a bit of a pain because we can't introspect it properly
<balloons> trying to do something useful while minimizing errors is always the key
<balloons> I like the idea of keeping it local and opening a file
<balloons> I don't see where you killed the second window stuff -- did you/
<DanChapman> Running the current test many times today on a few occasions it opened a second tab while it was typing. Have no idea how though, but it was giving me the same output as the failed test on jenkins
<balloons> well we do open a new tab
<balloons> timing is everything.. can we add asserts in there to time things better?
<balloons> I know we're so limited without introspection
<balloons> have to be creative
<balloons> to some extent we're sending keystrokes blind
<DanChapman> balloons, sorry had screaming child to deal with. Errm well i think asserting we have gone back to a single tab will probably help. AT the mo it closes it without 'checking' that it has gone back to one tab. I'll see where else i can slow it down a bit
<balloons> DanChapman, sounds like a plan :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, have slowed that test down. let me no what you think
<WebbyIT> balloons: tonight there is Automated Testing Workshop? Can it be a good tutorial? :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, there is a workshop tonight
<balloons> I think in about 4 hours
<balloons> if i remeber right :-)
<balloons> If you want a jumpstart, read over the tutorials and workshop intro and FAQ..
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<balloons> WebbyIT, first things first if you've not yet gone through it is http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/mobile/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<WebbyIT> balloons: yes, I red and did it, but I miss that leap to start working in the real :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, well then can you make it this evening?
<WebbyIT> balloons: sure
<balloons> I'm also very close to finishing the video walking through a real contribution
<balloons> here's the text version: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase
<balloons> I know it's not quite the same, but it's there
<WebbyIT> balloons: thanks you :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, your most welcome!
<adegoodyer> Hey all, hows it going this evening?
<balloons> adegoodyer, hello!
<adegoodyer> balloons, Hey, how are things?
<balloons> busy, but good :-) doing video edits and takes
<balloons> so can't really chat, but :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, No worries, I certainly don't envy you this evening! Good luck and sure all will be bafta worthy :oD
<balloons> how's it coming for you?
<balloons> how's the test?
<adegoodyer> balloons, Don't ask lol. I can click the play button to start, but then have no idea how to test for game start.... well I have but the boxes are generated at runtime so don;t even think it's possible to select them for introspection by autopilot.
<adegoodyer> balloons, I have committed what I have written so far, so hopefully a good base for someone to further if nothing else.
<balloons> adegoodyer, well good.. a start is a start
<balloons> do you propose a merge?
<balloons> I can probably help with the boxes.. but later :-)
<adegoodyer> balloons, No I haven't proposed a merge yet, shall I? The code is pretty much what you executed last night. Not a problem at all, I'm already conscious  of taking loads of your time all the time lol
<balloons> adegoodyer, yes of course
<balloons> if what you have is a good base, commit it and get it merged
<balloons> at the moment there is nothing for dropping letters
<balloons> it's best to merge small pieces at  atime
<balloons> don't want to write everytestcase and then propose it :-)
<balloons> ok.. bbl everyone
<adegoodyer> balloons, agreed - ok will do and will leave you alone for a while :oP
<balloons> ok whew.. back :-)
<balloons> upload time :-)
<darran> hi all
<balloons> hello darran
<darran> is the ubuntu touch testing presentation going to be recorded?
<balloons> hey darran if we do any livestreams those will be recorded
<balloons> but in addition, I'm uploading a big walkthrough video now to youtube
<darran> is the presentation today on livestream or irc?
<balloons> So in about another hour or so that will be available to view also, which will help alot if needed.
<balloons> darran, a bit of both. I'll be on IRC, with a small intro and taking questions. If someone has a good question, I'll turn on the livestream and answer it
<sak> hi guys
<balloons> hey sak! good to see you!
<sak> same here. Am I in-time for the tutorials?
<balloons> you are indeed!
<sak> Great.
<balloons> we'll start in about 10 mins. I was mentioning to darran that there's also a video walkthrough of everything I'm uploading now, so very soon it'll be on youtube :-)
<darran> where are you based out of balloons?
<balloons> it's long but in-depth.. you get to follow me through writing 2 tests
<balloons> I'm east coast us
<sak> East cost here as well
<balloons> I tried to host this at different times for everyone.. this is the latest one of them all :-)
<balloons> in UTC time that is
<balloons> alrighty, let's get this show on the road :-)
<sak> nice
<balloons> So welcome to everyone who's here for the testing workshop
<Noskcaj> i here, but busy with debian stuff
<sak> here
<balloons> So the goal here is for me to give a little background introduction, then help anyone with specific questions they may have
<sak> ok
<balloons> if we get into some details or people are interested, we'll do a livestream or hangout
<balloons> I know not everyone wants to be on camera, so we'll stick with IRC for the moment. First I'll give a little introduction on what autopilot is, and what we're doing.
<balloons> In a nutsheel, Autopilot itself is a functional testing tool allowing us to interact with an application the same way a user would. it can click, swipe, touch, and type in an application by simulating a user
<balloons> So we can use the tool to test and ensure our apps work as expected from a user perspective
<balloons> This includes apps like the core apps project, whom we've been focusing on to get tests written for
<balloons> The core apps are written by community developers and represent the core applications for the ubuntu touch platform.
<balloons> So, in order to help contribute tests there are a couple things you'll need:
<balloons> the first is an installation of ubuntu saucy or ubuntu raring. It can be in a VM or installed on physical hardware
<balloons> it's important to have raring or saucy for the sdk and autopilot stuff..
<balloons> the second is what we're here for.. an understanding of autopilot :-)
<balloons> So, first things first
<balloons> For anyone who hasn't yet gone through the tutorial on developer.ubuntu.com, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/mobile/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/, please do so now
<balloons> it's a nice intro to autopilot and gives you an example app to play around with
<sak> how long do we have to go over the tutorial of the link you gave us?
<balloons> sak, if you've not yet gone over it.. do it now :-) I'll field questions as you do so
<balloons> For those who have gone through the tutorial, let's talk about what to do next
<balloons> The basic steps are:
<balloons> 1) pick an app and test you want to write
<balloons> 2) contribute it
<balloons> 3) Profit! (there is no step 3 :-) )
<balloons> so how do you know what's needed? there's a handy list found on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<knome> isn't the step 3 "repeat steps 1 and 2" ?
<balloons> knome, indeed that's the true step 3
<darran> Is there someone that should approve out tests?
<balloons> aka, "repeat"
<darran> I'm curious who developed autopilot
<balloons> darran, yes, the development teams and others will review the tests you write
<balloons> just as a normal code contribution
<balloons> darran, autopilot itself was developed by a group of folks within the unity team a few years ago
<balloons> originally they wrote it to test unity. However since then it's morphed into a general testing tool for use by many applications
<Noskcaj> Is it not better to do the writing on Ubuntu itself, rather than the various flavors.
<Noskcaj> ?
<balloons> you can interact with the folks who wrote the tool directly on #ubuntu-autopilot
<Noskcaj> It also tests ubiquity
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm running unity, but you don't have to in order to develop tests
<balloons> these core apps should run on other flavors.. I don't know why they wouldn't
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes your correct. Besides the core apps the quality team here maintains a project of gtk testcases, including tests for automating the installer. DanChapman was instrumental in getting those written ;-)
<balloons> the gtk tests can be found here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<sak> So just to be clear, autopilot is used to test an application from a user's prospective?
<balloons> sak, yes that's correct
<balloons> as such it's important to use the tool where it makes sense
<balloons> test user facing application pieces, not things that are better suited for a unit test.. For example verifying a function handles race conditions, etc
<balloons> So, going back to the contributing part for core apps.. There's a handy list of what needs doing.. aka outstanding tests
<balloons> the big list is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<darran> is this the place to come if we have questions?
<balloons> plenty of places to get invovled. So pick an app, pick a test.. Then your ready to get crackin' on solving it!
<sak> Can we use any flavor of ubuntu for autopilot tests, or does it have to be the original ubuntu flavor, unity?
<balloons> darran, yes you can ask questions here, in #ubuntu-autopilot, #ubuntu-touch and the mailing lists
<balloons> autopilot hackers are in -autopilot, folks like us hang out in -quality, and the devs themselves generally are in -touch
<balloons> sak, yes you can write autopilot tests using any flavor, and for any gtk or qt/qml application
<balloons> so, if you've picked an app, picked some tests to write, what's next?
<balloons> the first step is to run through the tests yourself
<balloons> fire up the application and go through the test you want to write
<balloons> in english (or your native language if you wish :-) ), write down the steps you take to perform the test
<balloons> the basic idea here is to note everything you do as an action
<balloons> then after you perform an action, note what happens
<balloons> in other words, what you expected
<balloons> thus your basis for a testcase look something like this
<balloons> click on X button
<balloons> the screen changes in Y way
<balloons> aka
<balloons> perform an action
<balloons> expect a result
<balloons> all of these actions steps can be simulated by autopilot
<balloons> you can have autopilot click, type, etc
<balloons> then, for the expected results you've written done, you can write assert statements
<balloons> these statements will verify what you expected actually happened
<balloons> this is the basis of a good testcase
<balloons> So, let's quickly look at the developer tutorial for an example.. I like real world examples :-)
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> if you scroll down to the part "Testing the clear button" you can see a function displayed
<balloons> this is a very simple test in the exact format we described
<balloons> first we perform an action
<balloons> self.pointing_device.click_object(clearButton)
<balloons> we then issue some asserts to confirm our results
<balloons>   #confirm fields have been wiped
<balloons>     self.assertThat(fromField.text, Eventually(Equals('0.0')))
<balloons>     self.assertThat(toField.text, Eventually(Equals('0.0')))
<balloons> Does that make sense? If you understand that basis for the testcase, we can build your knowledge of syntax and tricks from there :-)
<balloons> So I'll stop yapping for a moment and see what questions you all may have, and if anyone has something specific they would like help on
<WebbyIT> balloons: where can we find all option to do something? E.g: if i want to swype something, how can i do? And where can I find how can i do? :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, great question
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/ is the documentation for autopilot
<balloons> I know everyone loves reading docs, but there's really just a page or two you should look at to get started
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/input.html
<balloons> this covers the input section; so in your example you want to swipe something
<balloons> on that page you'll find the drag command which will do exactly what your looking for
<balloons> the other handy page is this one: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/introspection.html
<balloons> it covers select_single and select_many
<balloons> these are the introspection tools you have available in autopilot
<balloons> armed with an understanding of those couple things and you can be dangerous and write some tests :-0
<balloons> WebbyIT, does that answer your question?
<WebbyIT> balloons: yes, perfectly, thanks :)
<balloons> sak, darran how goes it? looking through the tutorial on developer.ubuntu.com?
<WebbyIT> balloons: I would have another question :) How can we verify if something is on the display? Eg: on calculator-app I've to swipe to delete a calculation. Now, thank you, I have undestand how to swipe, but how can I check if swype works?
<balloons> WebbyIT, we don't directly read the screen in autopilot. This is for various reasons, but basically boils down to it's not sustainable to have a test read pixels (they change too much!)
<balloons> so instead, you view the application state
<balloons> if you swiped to delete a calculation, you can check and make sure it's been deleted by examining the application.. see if it's stored by the app still, and see if the display data still shows the calculation or not
<balloons> I trust this makes sense ;-) You can read the values of say a label or textfield and thus confirm it's no longer there
<sak> Completing the installation and setup process
<balloons> sak, gotcha :-) ping if you encounter any questions.. Youtube says 10 more mins and the video tutorial will be done.. you'll be able to catch it here: http://youtu.be/qD_e_xqlBbg
<WebbyIT> balloons: so, I have first to do a calculation with autopilot, check his ID (every calculation has his ID) or something that identify the calculation, swipe away the result and check if his ID is not longer there?
<balloons> WebbyIT, yes that sound correct :-)
<balloons> so I would:
<balloons> perform an operation and finish it so it hits the history
<balloons> grab that calc id and verify it's contents
<balloons> swipe it
<balloons> verify the id is gone / contents are wiped
<WebbyIT> balloons: cool! So, tomorrow I'll try to do my first autopilot test on this :)
<balloons> WebbyIT, excellent!
<balloons> anyone else have questions?
<balloons> WebbyIT, you know where to find me as needed.. I think you've got it down
<WebbyIT> balloons: yes, sure :) it was an evening very informative, thanks a lot! :)
<WebbyIT> balloons: If nothing else I would go to bed, it's very late here in Italy
<balloons> WebbyIT, indeed!
<balloons> good night!
<balloons> and to everyone else, thank you as well for coming
<balloons> dinner time here for me, but do keep in touch if you need help!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-12
<balloons> darran, sak, Noskcaj10 thank you for coming
<sak> enjoyed, it, thank you balloons
<Noskcaj10> i'll read the logs when i get home, thanks balloons
<balloons> Noskcaj10, :-)
<balloons> video is up as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD_e_xqlBbg
<asac> plars: ho ... can you see if maguro and mako are still alive :)?
<asac> and if autopilots are in queue on those?
<plars> asac: autopilot jobs already ran on mako, and all failed
<plars> as could be related to a bug I filed a bit ago, I tried on mako locally and the ui didn't come up on first boot. surfaceflinger segfaulted
<asac> plars: how about maguro?
<plars> asac: that one's not set up currently, I think the existing ones on grouper and mako are still being debugged
<asac> plars: grouper matches what was expected
<asac> however its super unimportant device
<asac> top prio i maguro
<asac> second is mako
<asac> unless stuff failed completely dont debug on the infrastructure side... we saw exactly what i see on the dashboard locally as well
<asac> all failing on mako should be looked at yes.
<asac> but i have no local results to cross check
<asac> only maguro i have
<asac> thats what is in here:
<asac> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdDhEUy1nM1Jab3N4VGNQS0dQR19lTFE
<asac> plars: is setting up maguro scripted?
<asac> can you do that and kick them off?
<asac> in the hope ... :)
<asac> thomi: can you do n4 manual checks on the tests?
<asac> seems infrastructure has issues and i want to give folks a heads up tomorrow
<asac> default apps would be good enough
<thomi> asac: veebers has the nv, and I'm kneck-deep trying to un-bork the unity8 tests.
<asac> just to see if they all fail localy as well
<asac> kk
<asac> veebers: ?
<thomi> sorry :(
 * veebers reads backlog
<asac> yeah... i think now we should kill n7 right away
<asac> veebers: its about getting manual results for the tests for n4
<asac> seems folks always prefer n7 even though its like zero prio :)
<asac> veebers: its trying to run https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdDhEUy1nM1Jab3N4VGNQS0dQR19lTFE#gid=0
<asac> on n4
<asac> plars: try to just check if its infrastructure issue
<veebers> asac: right, can do. Although I may have lead you astray when I said it's a nexus 4, its actually a Galaxy Nexus (the samsung one)
<asac> damn
<asac> that one i already have
<veebers> asac: ah, sorry
<asac> plars: can you in some way kick off GN?
<asac> i am not sure why we didnt do GN first :)
<asac> i thougth i told everybody that GN is first prio :)
<asac> and N4 second and all the tablets are somewhere later
<asac> i really need those results to give people a heads up tomorrow...
<asac> otherwise i will just send what i did on the spreadsheet
<plars> asac: working on it, I need to make some changes to the script. Please be aware that these just ran for the first time today, and are not yet considered "in production" tests
<asac> which is outdated
<veebers> asac: I take it you don't need me to run that manually any more?
<asac> plars: well.. i see all devices succeed executing commands every day
<asac> why would running the autopilot stuff be different?
<plars> asac: I'm talking specifically about the autopilot stuff
<asac> so my suspicion is that the n4 really fails all tests
<asac> even if run locally
<asac> but cant validate locally
<asac> plars: iknow... but ultimately its not much than running commands on a provisioned device, no?
<plars> asac: no
<plars> asac: it's a pretty big difference
<asac> really... odd
<asac> well. ok.
<asac> lets try to get maguro over the line tomorrow
<asac> then
<plars> asac: I can get it running tonight, if you'll give me just a minute
<asac> hehe
<plars> asac: but as I said, they are still not "in production"
<asac> i dont need warnings... i know its all hot iron... i just need one run on todays images
<plars> there are some changes we still need to experiment with on the jenkins side to ensure that they don't allow a job to slip in between them and muck things up
<plars> asac: and I'm doing that now
<asac> veebers: actually i think if plars cannot get it done getting one more run of the default apps tests on todays image would be helpful
<asac> but i really hoped we would get those results from automation :)
<asac> plars: yeah. well. dont stress yourself out :)... in worst case i veebers will do a few on GN and i will do a few tomorrow morning here and then send the results :0... but it would be slam dunk to see that on the dashboard
<veebers> asac: ack, will run some app tests in a short while
<plars> asac: ok, I added it to the job generation scripts, regenerated the jobs, and kicked it off, if you have vpn access you can watch it in progress
<asac> yeah if i would be anything less than a moron i would still have VPN access.... but my NM somehow forgot the config and i didnt mangae to set it up when realizing it :)
<asac> will check out tomorrow moring
<asac> veebers: yeah... can you just put it in the column next to mine for the 08 build?
<asac> i will see how far you got and finish off tomorrow
<asac> remember to put the right build id on top
<asac> thanks a bunch
<asac> plars: thanks!! ... dont bother to wait... if they go through they will show up and i will be happy if not. no big deal. we can check tomorrow
<veebers> asac: can do
<asac> and will just send my disappointing mail with the manual results we are now getting :)
<asac> i will also get someone to run through n4 tests locally to see if everything fails
<asac> :)
<asac> most likely ogra :-P
<plars> asac: I'd offer, but my n4 is tied up testing something else at the moment, and I think my isp has finally throttled me
<asac> plars: i checked the dashboard
<asac> it looks reasonable for mako
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2935/
<plars> my download rates have slowed to a crawl
<asac> share-app succeeded
<asac> that means for me infrastructure is clean
<asac> and you shouldnt try to figure on your own what the problem is
<asac> i am almost 100% sure we will see the same stuff when run locally without utah
<asac> so all green from QA infrastructure side for now
<asac> dont spend time debugging... i will have ogra check locally and if he sees the same just throw it to the owners of those apps/tests to do everythinhg
<asac> triage/fix
<asac> etc.
<plars> asac: something went awry on notes-app it seems, no tests were run
<asac> really?
<asac> its 2/2
<asac> thats exactly what i would expect
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2935/share-app-autopilot/
<asac> thats looks realy ok
<plars> asac: not share-app, notes-app
<plars> asac: notes-app is 0/0
<asac> ah-autopilot run -v share_app.tests.test_share.TestShare.test_cancel
<asac> right
<veebers> asac: to clarify, which order would you like me to test: core apps then default?
<asac> thats a bit of a mystery i agree
<asac> veebers: default first... then core apps (aka community)
<veebers> asac: ack, thanks
<plars> dns problems it looks like
<asac> well spotted
<plars> incidentally, I think having dnsutils in the touch images would be handy
<asac> veebers: you might want to be lazy and wait a bit and see if we get results matching roughly what i have in the spreadhseet for the GN
<asac> if so you dont need to invest in manual testing i can just through the automated results at folks
<veebers> asac: cool, sounds good
<asac> not sure how long you are still on, but if you dont see results until 3 hours before your EOD just start manually
<veebers> asac: heh, that's about now. But I'll be back on later so can check then
<asac> veebers: right. well. i really just care about getting fresh results for GN (maguro) and mako for defaults apps... because those are the apps where we have paid developers doing the work :)
<asac> and unity is scheduled for later :)
<asac> and unity is being fixed with lots of enthusiasm by saviq and thomi so i am sure they will be great
<asac> veebers: so just focus on getting a bunch or all of them done when you find time... as long as i dont have to run all tomorrow i am happy :) (i only have a half day for travel reasons tomorrow to fill out and send mail to folks)
<asac> plars: can you send doanac a ping to remind me to talk about dnsutils with me while you are gone? i am completely brain wrecked right now and surely wont remember :)
<plars> doanac`: ping
<plars> :)
<plars> asac: yes, we have a sync tomorrow, I'll tell him to nag you about it
<veebers> asac: I see that you don't have the -n flag for phablet-test-run (disables the shell for the app test). I seem to recall that being a requirement for the apps tests, although that may be out of date now
<doanac`> plars:  hey
<asac> veebers: dunno ... i saw tests go completely green without it
<veebers> asac: ah ok, I just had 7 failures with the camera_app (marked green in spreadsheet)
<asac> and the grouper results on dashboard seem close enough to believe that what i did manyually is ok
<asac> veebers: yeah further to the right you see thomi's n7 results
<asac> i think he didnt get the scheme so its not clear :)
<asac> moved :)
<veebers> asac: right, but I also have a GN and more than tests fail for me, whereas you get green
<asac> but its a throwaway spreadsheet anyway :)
<asac> veebers: which build?
<asac> 09 was completely busted
<asac> i had to go back to 08
<asac> i woul dhope that -n would give more green :)
<veebers> asac: hmm how do you get the build date, I see "JENKINS_BUILD=saucy-41" in /system/ubuntu_stamp
<asac> i dont know :(
<asac> i dont have the 08 image anymore
<asac> i have it still one sec
<asac> Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130708/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<veebers> asac: ah good point, just did a listing of those directories to get the most recent files
<asac> dman
<asac> that ziup doesnt even have the ubuntu_stamp file
<asac> so *shrug*
<doanac`> asac: the maguro results are starting to show up now: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2934/
<asac> nice
<asac> green for share
<asac> 84.2% for notes
<asac> wait
<asac> i had 15 out of 19 failures
<asac> if that is 84.2% you calc the success wrong :)
<asac> hmm. thats 78.something
<asac> feels scary close
<asac> to the upside down calc
<asac>  :)
<asac> doanac`: sure you guys interpret the fail/total and not as success/total?
<asac> both me and thomi had 78% failyures
<asac> on different devices
<asac> i hope this turned to 84% success :) ... but maybe worth checking
<asac> that the real output agrees with that number
<asac> nice ... phone-app == success :)
<doanac`> asac: notes is 16/19
<asac> i didnt have a SIM so that would explain my RED
<asac> doanac`: in the log? ... what the stuff outputs is fail/total and not success/total.. unless my eyes were on crack the other day
<plars> asac: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2934/ is starting to show results
<plars> ah, doanac` beat me to it :)
<asac> plars: :)
<asac> dejavu :)
<asac> its great
<asac> so i love that dejavu :)
<doanac`> asac: i think the timing is just perfectly bad, and the rest of the results won't show for another 30 minutes, when the dashboard polls jenkins again
<plars> doanac`: what's odd, is that webbrowser was the last one to run, but it's here
<asac> that effect is called: race :)
<asac> or fail :)
<asac> i hope its race
<asac> doanac`: can we greedily kick another poll because its late and we love to watch how it goes :)?
<asac> or is tha trisky?
<asac> (i mean: more risky than landing all thist stuff :))
<doanac`> asac: cjohnston and josepht are the guys with access to do that
<doanac`> they aren't on
<asac> lazy guys.
<asac> sleep is for the weak i used to say when i was still a core-dev :)
<josepht> doanac`: I'm on, what do you need?
<asac> lol
<asac> see if we can brute force getting jenkins reults on the dashboard was the idea
<asac> see a few lines above
<josepht> smoke results?
<doanac`> josepht: can you make the qa-dashboard to a quick sync of smoke?
<asac> plars: so the maguro tests really got results super fast imo
<asac> given that it flashes everything etc.
<josepht> doanac`: it's runnning
<asac> e.g. 30 minutes for all
<asac> hmm. maybe my perception of time is just off
<doanac`> asac: i flash once, then run each test only doing reboots in-between
<asac> are all jobs going on the same device?
<doanac`> yes
<asac> thought we had a pool and they are parallized
<asac> ok
<asac> ic
<asac> how is that done in jenkins?
<plars> doanac`: unless you beat me to it, I'll experiment with locking that master job to the subordinate jobs in the morning
<asac> nevermind
<asac> lets talk about that at another time
<doanac`> plars: give it a shot. i'm a bit overloaded with a couple of other things.
<doanac`> asac: yeah - you don't want to know the world of jenkins
<asac> "remember sammy jenkins" :)
<plars> doanac`: I'd do it tonight, but staring at xml at 12 am can only spell disaster
<asac> http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A0PDoQ3eg99RKHwAC0GJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTFxMzBjMGUyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAMyMjllNjZhMDQxMjIxZGEwZjU5ZGE0NGQyNWZiYzEzZQRncG9zAzQ-?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3F_adv_prop%3Dimage%26va%3Dremember%2Bsammy%2Bjenkins%26fr%3Dcrmas%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D4&w=461&h=279&imgurl=i.stack.imgur.com%2FFfq6w.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmovies.stackexchange.com%2Fquestions%2F10526%2Fwhat-is-th
<asac> oops... damn long urls
<asac> i forgot :)
<josepht> the dashboard pull is done
<asac> nice... 0% :)
<doanac`> josepht: we have a small bug
<asac> plars: doanac`: can you confirm that http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2934/ shows all jobs that were supposed to run?
<doanac`> we are missing 2 jobs
<doanac`> josepht: mediaplayer and camera. let me share links ...
<doanac`> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/smoke-saucy-touch-apps-maguro/
<pitti> Good morning
<asac> 6:25 and pitti is booting up :)
<asac> thats ... err... scary
<doanac`> i usually take it a sign i should go to sleep when I see pitti logging in for the day
<pitti> heh
<asac> seems we need NZ after all to get a 24/7 sprint going
<asac> we dont need NZ i mean
<asac> THATS scary
<asac> pitti: go to bed :)
<asac> for 2h
<pitti> asac: I hope you aren't in Germany ATM
<asac> no... east coast :)
<asac> monday i am back in central europe ... working 24/7 :)
<pitti> hah
<pitti> asac: don't forget to work in the plane :)
<asac> german mode
<asac> :)
<asac> josepht: did you figure whats going on with those?
<asac> otherwise i believe we all can go to sleep ... and plars to early vacation :)
<josepht> asac: yeah those two jobs don't have any utah artifacts
<plars> asac: no, I'm here tomorrow for sure
<josepht> doanac`: ^^
<asac> plars: man. its a great achievement to cut and just take overhours swap day :)
<asac> but wll.. i know you wont listen
<asac> veebers: so can you do camera and mediaplayer only?
<doanac`> josepht: sorry. I could have sworn i saw yamls for them.
<doanac`> i'll dig into the job
<doanac`> sorry to waste your time
<josepht> doanac`: no worries
<asac> plars: josepht: doanac`: thanks. great stuff. talk to you tomorrow! i have all i need for now
<asac> dont sweat it :)
<asac> folks should now go and run stuff locally and fix :)
<veebers> asac: I've done cam, friends and gallery was about to do media player
<asac> nice
<asac> veebers: thanks!
<asac> i have enough data
<asac> and folks will have enough work for the rest of the week
<asac> :)
<doanac`> plars: josepht: asac: the problem: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-mediaplayer-app-autopilot/1/console
<doanac`> we have a disappearing maguro in the lab
<plars> doanac`: that can't be good
<plars> looking
<asac> yeah. i have the results i want... so now you can do the fixes needed like fixing the locking etc.
<asac> :)
<plars> doanac`: it's actually there, looks like an adb race
<doanac`> ugh - i worry adb doesn't scale well
<doanac`> this is awesome. i think gema just got online
<doanac`> we are literally working around the clock
<asac> hehe
<asac> as i said
<josepht> I'm wearing my "Quite Awesome" shirt
<asac> even without NZ we could work 24h
<asac> thats scary
<asac> hence... guys.. you did an amazing job
<asac> i have all i needed... why not start digging into whats going on tomorrow (at least you guys in texas :))
<asac> thanks
<josepht> good night
<asac> n8!!
<asac> see y0ou tomorrow
<pitti> n8 asac
<jibel> good morning
<Saviq> asac, ping
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> Hey elfy :-)
<asac> Saviq: bongo
<Saviq> asac, hey, we want to start looking into memory / performance / resource testing in unity8
<Saviq> asac, can you point me at someone who I could talk to about that?
<Saviq> asac, ideally integrated with whatever reporting / shooting $dev solution you have for regressions
<asac> yeah... let me wake up and think :)
<asac> maybe you can join a hangout in a couple minutes with tvoss?
<asac> lets say at :15?
<asac> will ping you once ready :)
<asac> could be a couple minutes later than that
<Saviq> asac, hmm in McDo's now for power (outage at home) - not the best place to hang out
<Saviq> asac, should be back 1300UTC
<asac> Saviq: :) hope its not breakfast time for you
<asac> Saviq: thats in one hour?
<Saviq> yes
<asac> sounds good
<Saviq> asac, ah, wrong...
<Saviq> asac, thought I'm free until 1330UTC
<Saviq> asac, but I've a meeting from 1300UTC to 1450UTC
<Saviq> asac, can we do later? or Monday?
<asac> Saviq: monday would be best. qa team has pulled huge things last nights and i think they need some moment for recovery :).
<asac> Saviq: is this for desktop or phone?
<Saviq> asac, phone
<asac> cool. yeah. maybe lets chat a bit here...
<asac> Saviq: do you alreayd have some kind of tests and just want to sort how to run it on infastructure and how to make the reporting happen?
<asac> or do you want to first check sanity on your test approach?
<Saviq> asac, we have a set of unit tests (dpkg-build-time), isolated ui tests (CI-time) and some autopilot tests (not nearly enough)
<Saviq> asac, but none of them had any performance measurement in mind
<Saviq> asac, so we simply need to pick brainz about how to approach that
<asac> right.
<asac> i think tvoss would be the right guy to discuss the high level approach etc. first
<asac> he has been good in setting good standards for the memory budgeting thing.
<asac> and gema should appoint someone from QA team i would think to have this discussion. let me talk abit around today.
 * cjohnston blames balloons for breaking the dashboard :-)
<balloons> wah!
<balloons> is everything I ever wanted on the dashboard done cjohnston ?
<cjohnston> balloons: I blame you.. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/2933/webbrowser-app-autopilot/
<balloons> finally these things are coming online, sheesh!
<balloons> is mir online yet?
<slickymaster> balloons: hi balloons. sorry for bothering, when we get the time can you take a look at this?
<slickymaster> when you
<slickymaster> https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4-power-manager-settings/+merge/174360
<balloons> slickymaster, yes of course
<DanChapman> balloons, Morning! .... it is morning where you are right lol
<balloons> Yes, still morning DanChapman :-)
<balloons> whew, so today is all about reviewing code and helping out.. so if you've got something for me to look at today's the day :-)
 * DanChapman is seeing if he has anything for balloons to look at
<asac> doanac`: did you recover yet?
<asac> :)
<asac> plars: :)
<plars> asac: we're in a meeting right now
<asac> kk
<asac> talk in a bit then
<DanChapman> balloons, I'm looking at the Terminal test in the dev branch at the moment. And can see that it can now be introspected which i will do. What would you say are the requirements of the test? I can't see how we can test the actual xterm emulator window anymore than create a file and check the file system for it. Would you say more focus on the dialog windows i.e. profiles, shortcuts, search. Aswell as the usual fullscreen, tabs e
<DanChapman> tc
<balloons> DanChapman, yes terminal is a bit more funny, but worth checking out.. Window management is a good one. we can't test the color stuff sadly.. I wonder about the fonts or "other" profile things
<DanChapman> balloons, ok cool I was going to strip the colours and backgrounds out. I'll have a play and see how it goes
<balloons> sounds fine.. Keep it simple for now and see what happens. Introspection is already going to make the whole thing saner!
<DanChapman> It is pretty wild atm!
<slickymaster> balloons: thanks, let us see what noskcaj and elfy had to say about it
 * elfy is happy with it as it is currently
<slickymaster> elfy: thank you, I'll leave it as it is and consider it ready to merge
<slickymaster> balloons: if it's also ok with noskcaj, I consider the test good and done to be merged
<elfy> slickymaster: I'll check spelling and format in a moment and approve if it's ok
<slickymaster> elfy: Thanks. I appreciate it :)
<balloons> elfy, thanks mate
<elfy> slickymaster: "The Display Power Management Signaling (DPMS) is disabled" too L's in signalling - but I'm really not too concerned about that
<elfy> given that American's can't spell colour properly ... :p
<elfy> but you can change it if you want
<DanChapman> elfy, hey mate. :-) I have made a start on getting some autopilot tests together for xubuntu. Evince worked straight away without any mods but firefox and fileroller ( which has a diff UI to ubuntu) are not working. Although I haven't tried the new firefox test yet. I will try to get those two working over the weekend :-)
<elfy> you are a superstar :)
<slickymaster> elfy: LOL
<slickymaster> elfy: I'll fix tonight. Right now I'm at work and behind a proxy and not able to push the branch
<elfy> I've approved it slickymaster - really not worried about that.
<elfy> I could come up with hundreds of spelling/grammar errors in testcases
 * DanChapman looking forward to seeing 0 fails on jenkins tonight 
<elfy> balloons: I've approved that one now - if I knew how to actually merge it I would
<slickymaster> elfy: ok, elfy, I'll leave as it is, then and assign myself to a new one (while continuing the settings manager)
<balloons> elfy, merging isn't so bad at all
<elfy> yep - cool slickymaster :)
<balloons> DanChapman, wahoo! 0 fails!
<elfy> balloons: I doubt it is - but trying to get someone to walk through bzr things doesn't always work out :D
<balloons> DanChapman, not today, but we need to get the ubiquity stuff added too.. I know we talked about it. There's some technical work and ideas to be done
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah pitti said he had talked with jibel about it and he was going to look into how to fake a disk drive to get it working.
<balloons> right, that was going the otto route I believe... it'll be more of a challenge that way I think :-)
<balloons> he's up to it!
<elfy> balloons: I would have assumed that doing bzr merge lp:~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4-power-manager-settings would do the job - but then again it might not :)
<balloons> elfy, checkout the trunk branch
<balloons> then do a bzr merge lp:~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4-power-manager-setting
<balloons> then commit and push back to trunk
<balloons> that's it.. you already knew how :-)
 * elfy wanders off to try and to get a rest from writing stuffs
<elfy> balloons: hang on - don't you add numbers or something?
<DanChapman> balloons, what route do you think would be better?
<balloons> elfy, I do, but that's for the sync to the tracker itself
<elfy> k
<balloons> so if you wanted to do that step manually, basically you would copy and paste the testcase into a new test on the tracker. Then name it id_Name
<balloons> that's the format. But you don't have to do that at all. Just merge without it and I'll add the id later when I run the sync
<balloons> I'd give everyone the sync tool, but it uses my apikey :-)
<elfy> see  - knew it - not as simple as you said - you always forget the steps you know :D
<balloons> I'm telling you not to worry about that part :-)
<balloons> just merge and ignore the id stuff :-)
<elfy> balloons: no, not that - the other "that's it.. you already knew how :-)" bits
<balloons> elfy, lol.. you did.
<elfy> don't worry about it now - I'll catch up with you some time early next week
<elfy> what you mean - lol you did - all I get here are errors
<balloons> enjoy your weekend mate!
<balloons> I hear even the UK is warm this week :-
<elfy> yep
<elfy> and little one is off to Big Town with her school - dad is free ... ;)
<balloons> NICE!
<DanChapman> elfy enjoy it!!
<elfy> balloons: on a serious note I will catch up early next week about this - I'd like to sort out the howto
<balloons> DanChapman, did you attempt or plan to attempt getting through the video I put together on autopilot?
<elfy> DanChapman: I shall
<DanChapman> balloons, I plan to have a look tonight once the  little devils are asleep. :-)
<elfy> balloons: of course I could hassle knome  about it as well :)
<knome> what?
<slickymaster> elfy: yeah elfy, have agreat weekend with no strings attached
<elfy> knome: I could hassle you about going through merging approved testcases in the main thingy
<knome> elfy, 15mins, ok? :)
<elfy> ok - cheers :)
<knome> elfy, you still around? :)
<elfy> I am
<elfy> knome: whenever you've time
<knome> elfy, i have time now, just go ahead and shoot ;)
<elfy> knome: so how do I merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4-power-manager-settings/+merge/174360
<knome> elfy, the page says: To merge this branch: bzr merge lp:~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4-power-manager-settings
<knome> elfy, so in your lp:ubuntu-manual-tests branch directory, run that command
<knome> then commit and push
<knome> (you probably want to move the file under Xfce before you commit)
<knome> i created the Xfce directory to keep the repository clean
<knome> the status will be changed to "merged" automatically
<elfy> knome: that's better - getting there
<elfy> knome: ok - moved the file to XFCE - so if I commit it tells me there's stuff missing now - do I have to bzr add first?
<elfy> alternatively I can just move it later to XFCE :)
<knome> what does it say is missing?
<elfy> the one I'm trying to merge - it expects it in packages
<knome> can you paste the line so i can paste you an exact command to run
<knome> (i'll also explain why it thinks you have it missing)
<elfy> knome: http://pastebin.com/c3a8Djg8
<knome> great, so as usually, when you add new files into a repository, you'd run: "bzr add ."
<elfy> I can understand why it thinks it's missing - it is - I can also understand why it's unknown - it is
<knome> that would make the unknown -line go away
<elfy> yep
<knome> for the missing line; bzr expects you to have files that were in the merged branch
<elfy> should I do that then?
<knome> if you moved those, you should run "bzr del old-name", in this case "bzr del testcases/packages/xfce4-power-manager-settings\ tests"
<knome> yup, run both the add and del command
<knome> then you shouldn't get either of the warnings when you do the commit (or see the status with "bzr status")
<elfy> testcases/packages/xfce4-power-manager-settings tests does not exist
<knome> did you use "\ " ?
<elfy> yea
<knome> weird
<elfy> status shows the added and the pending one now
<knome> but no missig ones?
<knome> *missing
<elfy> nope
<knome> ok, then you're fine!
<elfy> commit shows the added and pending merges
<knome> yup, that's fine
<elfy> k commited it
<knome> when it does that, it automagically handles setting the status of the MP merged
<knome> now push
<elfy> ok - bit more help then :p
<elfy> push how
<knome> bzr push
<knome> (you did the local commit, now push to the parent branch)
<elfy> bzr push :parent ?
<knome> or bzr push if you've done :parent at least once
<elfy> never done pasrent
<knome> then do :parent, yep
<elfy> seems to have done something :)
<knome> you should only need to do that once
<knome> yup! so in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk
<knome> you'll see your commit #165
<knome> and in https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4-power-manager-settings/+merge/174360
<knome> the status is merged
<knome> and effectively the merge proposal is now "closed"
<elfy> thanks :)
<slickymaster> elfy: I can confirm that, just received the email from LP stating it.
<knome> np
<knome> anything else you need help with?
<elfy> knome: nope - that's cool - thanks :)
<elfy> just make some notes now lol
<knome> quickly re: the id's you were asking before:
<elfy> slickymaster: thanks
<elfy> id's ?
<slickymaster> elfy: it's me who thnak you, elfy. not the other way around
<elfy> :)
<knome> elfy, 18:43  balloons: so if you wanted to do that step manually, basically you would  copy and paste the testcase into a new test on the tracker. Then name  it id_Name
<slickymaster> elfy: i wish a very good (free) weekend
<elfy> knome: oh I see - the numbering thing
<knome> elfy, so basically, now that a new test is in the repository, you go ahead and add it to the testing tracker (no bzr black magic included)
<knome> elfy, and once you've added it, the tracker will give you a test ID
<knome> elfy, once you have that, rename the file in the local branch to "thatID_testname" and commit+push
<elfy> ok - that all obviously makes loads of sense to you ;)
<elfy> leave it for the time being - I'll look at that a bit later
<knome> elfy, so the ID's are more for us humans to track that the tests have been added to the tracker and on the other hand, find those tests in the tracker easily. does that make sense?
<knome> elfy, well as balloons said, he can handle it
<elfy> yep
<knome> (i've let him do that before, and i think he might have some tool for it)
<elfy> indeed - just want to get my head around all of these things so I can at least keep up with our stuff
<knome> yup
<elfy> but for the moment - that's either another day or an SEP
<knome> SEP? :P
<elfy> someone else's problem :)
<knome> hehe
<knome> yup
<knome> if you need a new test in the tracker quickly, feel free to ping me
<knome> and i'll handle that stuff
<elfy> one thing at a time
<elfy> knome: ok :)
<elfy> knome: while on the subject of tests - someone who actually uses gmb should do the testcase ...
<knome> i'm not using gmb
<knome> ....right now
<knome> ;>
<elfy> LOL
 * elfy can write the testcase ... open/close/wait 6 hours for it to read library/give up/use clementine :D
<knome> lol
<elfy> knome: thanks for your help though :)
<knome> no problem at all
<knome> if nobody seems to be writing the gmb test later in the cycle, i can do that at some point
<elfy> ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wanted to do some other tests on sudoku app, but I see there is a merge proposal pending, do I have to wait for the merge to be accepted before pulling the branch ?  what happens If I pull it now and work on it and the merge gets accepted ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, no worries on active mp
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> unless the merge proposal is changing something your going to change or want to change (literally the same lines) it won't have an effect
<balloons> so I was looking at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-test-add-view-feeds/+merge/173316
<balloons> did you want to make those changes? The team was ready to merge as-is but we should fix it up as francis talked about
 * Letozaf_ did not see the last part
 * Letozaf_ is reading it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try to fix what's asked, sorry I probably missed the email
<balloons> no worries.. I just didn't want to do something you might be working on ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D  Let's say I kind of got used to it :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, funny eh! if I pick something, someone else does it
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, just another doubt, when I've done the changes to the rssfeed app, do I just have to commit an push it to the same branch it's now , will it be ok ?  never made changes to an already proposed to merge branch so no quite sure what's the right way
<balloons> yes, push to the same branch
<balloons> you'll see it'll just update the diff below on the merge proposal :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, the ubuntu-rssreader-app test should be fine now, I applied fginther's suggestions
<balloons> Letozaf_, cool :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> hopefully you'll stop being followed on writing tests eh?
<elfy> balloons: hi - got that thing merged in the end - I'll try and keep an eye on manual tests - most seem to be coming from xubuntu atm anyway :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :p yeah hope so :D it's a bit weired
<elfy> balloons: while I remember do you not want underscores in testcase names then?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I'm doing a lot of exercise in autopilot tests "for nothing" lol
<balloons> elfy, please no underscores :-)
<elfy> :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, I think it's over for now.. no one is following you on rss reader for sure
<balloons> oh I should approve so jenkins will merge your fixes
<balloons> Letozaf_, odd, does the changes run on your box/
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I tried the test before pushing it
<balloons> wild.. I guess it just dislikes me!
<Letozaf_> balloons, isn't it working on yours
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try  to move the test to another dir and pull the one that's in the branch
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe the push did not work correctly
<balloons> no worries.. the build bot will solve it for us
<balloons> if it works for jenkins, it works :-)
<balloons> give it a couple mins to pick it up and try it
<balloons> i have funny things on my box sometimes
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok because it already happened that push sort of left files on my box and did not find them in the branch
<balloons> what's bzr status say?
<balloons> if it doesn't look right to you, then it's worth fixing :-)
<balloons> ideally bzr status should be blank and show nothing after you commit and push
<balloons> if there's stuff in there, then you have local modifications that didn't get pushed up
<balloons> Letozaf_, ^^ what's bzr status say?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nothing
<balloons> Letozaf_, then you should be good :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope  so :) anyway I ran the test again and it worked
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean the one on my box
<balloons> right right..
<balloons> me wonders where the build bot is\
<balloons> ohh silly me, I didn' thit approve
<balloons> argh
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( I see a fail
<balloons> Letozaf_, so if you click that link it links to this page
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/78/?
<balloons> which has videos of the runs :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool, but there must be something wrong with my browser, I only see a black screen with a white mouse pointer
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/78/artifact/ubuntu_rssreader_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_view_feeds%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<balloons> one of the tests the app doesn't launch.. so it's blank
<balloons> that one shows the other test run
<Letozaf_> balloons, now I saw the other one
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool, let me try to pull the branch on my box and see if the same happens, because it works here
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pulled the branch and it says 17 revisions, they should be 18
<balloons> ll
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> did you bzr push?
<balloons> maybe you forgot to push that last one :-)
<balloons> ohh wait, no I do see i have r18
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's strange
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean that I pulled the branch and see 17 instead of 18 :?
<balloons> ahh.. I did get rev 18 when I pulled is all
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try again
<Letozaf_> balloons, zzz I pulled the lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app and not mine lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, mabye if I pull the right one ....
<Letozaf_> balloons, I confirm it works on my box
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's quite weired
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol gotcha!
<balloons> ok, well let's fix this before it's too late for you there :-)
<balloons> got 10 mins?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I pulled the right branch now and it works :?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmmm.. so yea, i see some changes we can still tweak in here
<balloons> I think fginther is saying that the buildbot will randomly not work
<balloons> if I approve again it may work just fine
<balloons> so his fixes and suggestions are to try and prevent it from randomly failing
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope so :)
<balloons> so your lambda: self.assertThat lines
<balloons> he was trying to explain how to do that a bit differently
<balloons> you want to use lambda: to allow you to use the eventually operator
<balloons> so you can do this:
<balloons> canonical_feed = lambda: self.main_window.get_canonical_feed()
<balloons>         #does it exist?
<balloons>         self.assertThat(canonical_feed, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<balloons> vs
<balloons> canonical_feed = self.main_window.get_canonical_feed()
<balloons>         #does it exist?
<balloons>         lambda: self.assertThat(canonical_feed, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))
<balloons> make sense?
 * Letozaf_ is looking at here code
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<fginther> Letozaf_, let me take a look at some of those failures, one of them looks like the app couldn't start
<balloons> go for it.. I'm going to try and clean up the code a little with some edits I would make.. we'll see what we think
<fginther> Letozaf_, also I can't view the pretty videos from chromium, I have to use firefox or wget
<Letozaf_> fginther, same here had to use firefox
<fginther> Letozaf_, new tests results http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/79/testReport/
<fginther> Letozaf_, 78 failed because the jenkins config had been reset and lost my latest changes.
<Letozaf_> fginther, :(
<fginther> Letozaf_, The error in 79 is caused by a missing import for "StateNotFoundError". I gave you some incomplete advice.
<fginther> let me find the right module for that
<Letozaf_> fginther, thanks
<balloons> fginther, I just changed it to be an open expect
<balloons> *except
<balloons> my wip is herE: lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-rss-reader/carla-feed-commit
<fginther> that works too :-)
<balloons> we don't really care why it didn't work :-)
<balloons> so Letozaf_ your before and after piece for the insert
<balloons> we can long tap on the feed name and tell it to update
<fginther> sometime we do :-)  It can mask the real failure and make it a pain to debug
<balloons> otherwise I don't see how it will work
<balloons> fginther, well, true I suppose
<balloons> but your blind returning anyway
<balloons> if it's a non state error, then it could be confusing
<fginther> Letozaf_, "from autopilot.introspection.dbus import StateNotFoundError"
<Letozaf_> fginther, ok let me insert this
<Letozaf_> balloons, fginther or are you guys going to do it ?
<fginther> Letozaf_, I'll give it a try, don't want to have to tell you I was wrong twice :-)
<Letozaf_> fginther, :-)
<balloons> mm ok I'm seeing why I'm having issues
<balloons> this return self.app.select_single('Subtitled', objectName='feedItem')
<balloons> more than 1 feed means this returns multiple
<fginther> balloons, yeah, the testing expects a clean slate
<balloons> wahoo success
<Letozaf_> balloons, fginther \o/
<balloons> bah
<balloons> wow..
<fginther> Letozaf_, balloons, I pushed my wip attempt here: lp:~fginther/ubuntu-rssreader-app/test-update-take-2
<fginther> Letozaf_, balloons, I have to drop off soon
<balloons> this is my as-is code:  lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/carla-feed-commit
<Letozaf_> balloons, fginther my problem is I cannot test on jenkins ... so I have to rely on you
<balloons> basically the one test works
<fginther> Letozaf_, I understand. I sometimes use a VM (like virtual-box to create an environment similar to jenkins)
<balloons> the other doesn't
<balloons> the issue is the bloody select_single call for grabbing the feed AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'text'
<fginther> balloons, that probably means the feed object wasn't available yet
<Letozaf_> fginther, but how is it configured, I mean the VM
<balloons> fginther, I'm sure your right.. but the check isn't working.. I suppose looping on sleep
<fginther> Letozaf_, balloons, I gotta go (my wife will yell at me if I don't) I'll try to help out later this evening
<Letozaf_> fginther, :)
<fginther> Letozaf_, the general idea of a VM is that it just runs a raring desktop, the fact that it runs *really* slow is what makes it interesting for running autopilot tests, you get completely different timings
<slickymaster> balloons: Hi, do you mind I ask you a quick question?
<Letozaf_> fginther, oh so maybe I will try on a VM
<Letozaf_> fginther, thanks
<balloons> there's actually a cooler trick you can do
<balloons> use Xephyr
<balloons> nest an xserver and launch the app into it
<balloons> you can make it unaccelerated
<Letozaf_> balloons, Xephyr ? never heard of it but I will google  to find out
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: Hi, do you mind I ask you a quick question?
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, sure
<Noskcaj> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: so, I'm continuing, in order to finish it, to work on the settings manager test. But I see that this test already has an ID abd is on the XFCE folder
<Noskcaj> Just branch ubuntu-manual-tests and work on it. Request a merge when you think what you have should be added
<slickymaster> iand now, when I'll want to bzr push the some  alterations I've made, do i use the bzr branch lp:~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/
<slickymaster> or do i use bzr branch lp:~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/
<slickymaster> Xfce ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, well it's all around late
<balloons> I'm leaving my branch as is..
<balloons> I guess we fail.. for now :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, quite...
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok maybe during the week end I can try on a VM or xephyr...
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: is the bzr any different?
<Letozaf_> balloons, and see if I get your problems
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, until then ;-)
<balloons> have a good weekend
<balloons> food time for me!
<Letozaf_> balloons, enjoy
<Letozaf_> bye
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, the for bzr, just skip the "add" bit
<Noskcaj> use lp:~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/WHATEVER-YOU-WANT
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: and do I keep the ID number in the test name?
<Noskcaj> yep
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: ok, thanks a lot. I won't bother anymore
<slickymaster> * bother you
<Noskcaj> remember: The changes don't do anything till balloons or i merge the test, and we won't do anything that breaaks the tracker
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: good to hear it, and to know it
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, it's not bothering us. Being on IRC is good because it's easier to contact you
<phillw> balloons: can you have a look at the latest email posting from Vasudevan Kottilil i'm not a unity user.
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: I know that, thing is during the day it's difficult for me to conciliate work hours and 'this' hours
<phillw> or anyone? :)
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, ok.
<slickymaster> Noskcaj: I'll try to show up here more. anyway, thanks, again
<Noskcaj> This does count as volunteering and can be used as a referral or previous experience
<slickymaster> see you tommorow :)
<Noskcaj> ok, bye.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-13
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<WebbyIT> Hi all :) How can I verify, with autopilot, that an object doesn't exist?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-14
<sm0x> Hey, i have a Question about ISO Testing, is there a difference between testing on testdrive and testing with a ubuntu direct installed on my physical hardware? Should we test both or is one of them enough?
<Noskcaj> sm0x, Testing on real hardware is preferred due to being able to check how hardware that people will use.
<Noskcaj> However any testing is great, and testdrive can probably test faster due to know setup time
<Noskcaj> Remember that testdrive will make live USBs for you to test on real hardware if you want
<sm0x> ok thanks for the answer :)
<sm0x> how often we should test the daily image? i think it makes not much sense when i test really every day the iso, or?
<Noskcaj> sm0x, As much as possible. I try to test three different ISOs a week. e.g. xubuntu AMD64, Ubuntu i386, Lubuntu AMD64
<Noskcaj> That's probably a good middle ground
<Noskcaj> Just try to find as many bugs as possible
<sm0x> ok thx :)
<sm0x> hey, one more question, when i have in the shutdown-dialog (iso testing) a few lines marked with "fail", should i report them ?
<Noskcaj> sm0x, as in once you've clicked shutdown? no, unless something breaks when you next log in
<Noskcaj> Evening e11bits
<Noskcaj> oops, i mean, elfy
<elfy> hi Noskcaj
<DanChapman> Morning elfy, Noskcaj o/
<elfy> hi DanChapman :)
<sm0x> Noskcaj: yes, It happens directly after i see the "installation finish"-dialog -> i click on reboot (http://imagesup.net/?di=16137378288414)
<Noskcaj> sm0x, It's fine, that happens
<sm0x> ok thx :)
<Noskcaj> no problem
<thomi> Morning all
<thomi> WebbyIT: Did you get an answer to your question?
<WebbyIT> thomi: which question?
<thomi> <WebbyIT> Hi all :) How can I verify, with autopilot, that an object doesn't exist?
<WebbyIT> thomi: oh yes, thanks, I used introspection :)
<thomi> cool
<thomi> WebbyIT: you can also ask questions in #ubuntu-autopilot
<WebbyIT> thomi: oh, thanks!
<WebbyIT> thomi: BTW, this is what I answered for: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1188703/+merge/174632 :)
<thomi> WebbyIT: hmm, you shouldn't need to use get_root_instance like that
<thomi> get_root_instance just returns the root of the tree - which you already have in 'self.app'
<WebbyIT> thomi: so if I use self.app is the same thing?
<WebbyIT> thomi: or there is a better way to do this?
<thomi> WebbyIT: the thing you get back from calling 'self.launch_test_application' is the root of the tree.
<thomi> WebbyIT: if you use select_single or select_many on that object, you're searching the entire tree
<thomi> so yeah, you can use 'self.app' whenever you want to search the entire tree
<WebbyIT> thomi: ok, thanks, now I'm going to update my commit :)
<thomi> I'd make a method called 'get_calc_label' that does 'self.app.select_single('CalcLabel', id=label_id)' behind the scenes
<thomi> so you hide away the complexities of how to get that particular part of the user interface from the test code
<thomi> that way, if/when the application updates it's internal structure, you on;ly need to change the test code in a single place
<WebbyIT> thomi: so, I have to do a get_calc_label and then something like self.assertThat(self.simple_page.get_calc_label(label_id), Equals(None)
<thomi> WebbyIT: that sounds correct to me, yes
<WebbyIT> thomi: ok, thanks :)
<thomi> WebbyIT: even better, use the eventually matcher, like this:
<thomi> fn = lambda: self.simple_page.get_calc_lable(label_id)
<thomi> self.assertThat(fn, Eventually(Equals(None)))
<thomi> if you pass a callable object into assertThat and use the eventually matcher, the matcher knows what to do :)
<WebbyIT> thomi: thanks to you, here a better implementation :D https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1188703/+merge/174632
<WebbyIT> thomi: to check if has been saved, can I use self.assertThat(label, Eventually(NotEquals(None)))?
<thomi> WebbyIT: does the CalcLabel object name change? I'm wondering if that could be hard-coded, rather than passed in?
<thomi> WebbyIT: also, I recommend you hide those drag operations behind a function
<WebbyIT> thomi: are you thinking to something like def get_object(self, object, label_id):?
<thomi> WebbyIT: no, something like:
<thomi> label = lambda: self.simple_page.get_calc_label()
<thomi> i.e.- does 'label_id' change from one run to the next, or is it a constant?
<WebbyIT> thomi: no, it's change
<WebbyIT> thomi: is based on how many calc you have done
<thomi> WebbyIT: ahh, ok then :)
<thomi> WebbyIT: I'd still put those drag operations behgind a method or function though
<thomi> WebbyIT: so instead of having this in your test code: "self.pointing_device.drag(tx + h / 3 , ty - w / 2, tx - h / 3, ty - w /2)"
<thomi> you can have this: "self.delete_calculation()"
<WebbyIT> thomi: good idea :)
<thomi> which makes your tests a lot more readable, and means you don't need to use comments
<thomi> WebbyIT: in general, my rule of thumb is that if I need a comment to explain what the test does, I probably need to change things to make the code more obvious :)
<WebbyIT> thomi: cool rule :) Is better implement it in test_simple_page.py or in simple_page.py?
<WebbyIT> simple_page.py is the emulator
<thomi> WebbyIT: I'd do it in the emulator, since this seems like something that will be used often
<thomi> if it's something that's likely to only be used by that one test suite, I'd put it in the test suite
<WebbyIT> thomi: ok, thanks for your availability :)
<thomi> WebbyIT: no worries - it's Monday for me anyway :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-07
<pitti> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> good morning.
<davmor2> elopio: See we gave you every chance to go all the way and this is how you repay us, shame on you ;)
<elopio> I'm sorry
<elopio> :'(
<davmor2> elopio: morning dude :)
<knome> hey balloons
<brendand> elopio, a good try :)
<elopio> brendand: it was good. I wanted to be champion, but it'll be next time.
<knome> nope, it won't
<knome> germany will win all the championships from now on.
<brendand> knome, they need to win this one first :)
<knome> well but of course they will.
<balloons> hey knome
<balloons> ahh, soccer talk :-0
<balloons> the game winner was swapping the goalie on ned
<knome> balloons, we need to cut down the amount of mail in -quality...
<knome> balloons, i mean, seriously, three answers for one offtopic mail? :)
<balloons> knome, for non -quality requests? I was intending to simply answer it without going to the list
<knome> wait, 4...
<knome> balloons, well it did approach there
<knome> i think it's a good idea to reply to the list so others know it's been answered
<knome> otoh, the "others" need to make sure they aren't *re-answering*
<knome> ultimately, the link i gave them already had all the information they needed if they were willing to use more than 3 minutes to click around
<knome> it isn't nuclear science, and if it is for them, they probably shouldn't be installing ubuntu touch at this point...
<balloons> knome, I meant I could have chosen to not send it to the list
<balloons> I let it in over the weekend, but I was going to not have it hit the list.. keep the noise down
<balloons> I'll do that next time
<balloons> elfy, when you are about, let's talk about this thursday and make sure we are happy with the list of work
<knome> balloons, i know, but you were the *fourth* person who replied to the message...
<balloons> knome, LOL.. I had to add my 2 cents, eh?
<knome> yeah, i guess, and everyone else as well!
<elfy> balloons: give me a while to drink this cold bottle and I'll be free :)
<knome> thursday? work?
 * knome flees
<balloons> elfy, take your time.. I'll be busy for the next hour
<balloons> knome, lol.. you could also participate by watching :-)
<knome> i guess i'll just opt out and work with paid work :P
<balloons> well, there's that also
<balloons> work nonetheless
<knome> yeah...
<brendand> elopio, hey can we talk about what needs to be done to get the ux tests in the dashboard? i want to help with that
<elfy> and by this thursday I assume you mean this thursday that we're doing the hackfest - not this thursday - that thursday is next thursday - needed to say that before I drank this cold bottle
<elopio> brendand: now, just follow the MOTU process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Going_through_MOTU
<elfy> hi knome :)
<knome> hey elfy
<elopio> I was waiting to get the building and autolanding ready on jenkins, which just happened last week. So our package is almost ready.
<brendand> elopio, is it in a ppa yet?
<elopio> brendand: not yet.
<brendand> elopio, we need to do that first i think
<elopio> brendand: yes, that's part of the process.
<ePierre> Hi everyone!
<balloons> hello ePierre
<brendand> elopio, not sure a good team to use
<brendand> elopio, btw you're wanted in a meeting ;)
<elopio> I don't get what you are talking about. Good team use for what?
<elopio> I'm fighting my gtalk plugin, almost done.
<brendand> elopio, for the ppa
<elopio> brendand: oh, well, ~canonical-platform-qa
<elopio> that's our team.
<elfy> balloons: will you be about around 19:00UTC ?
<balloons> mm 4 hours? sure
<elfy> ok - cool, I can get the day dusted and be all yours then
<balloons> brillant
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa
<elopio> can I get a review here, please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/device_emulation_scenarios/+merge/224505
<robotfuel> elopio: I will review
<elopio> robotfuel: thanks
<elopio> rvr: hey! :)
<rvr> elopio: Hi! :D
<elopio> rvr: please, change the online accounts status from green to red on the summary, because they are not being run on mako.
<rvr> elopio: Not running at all?
<elopio> rvr: and please, review these two branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/
<rvr> elopio: Failure or what?
<elopio> that will get it back to green.
<elopio> rvr: they have an: if !desktop: return.
<elopio> so no failure, just a quick way to pass without questions :)
<rvr> Ok
<robotfuel> elopio: review is done, there are some failing tests, and one inline comment
<elopio> rvr: thanks. I'm looking at it.
<rvr> elopio: Did you check the bug?
<elopio> rvr: which bug?
<rvr>  self.skipTest('Skip because of bug http://pad.lv/1252294')
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1252294 in unity-mir "Application window appears in the background" [High,Confirmed]
<elopio> rvr: yes, now it works.
<rvr> So it should pass now
<elopio> rvr: it does.
<rvr> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7761053/
<rvr> elopio: I copied your branch to my device
<elopio> rvr: are you running it with python2?
<rvr> elopio: Yes
<elopio> it's python3 only.
<rvr> Ok, python3 gave other errors
<elopio> paste them please
<rvr> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7761081/
<elopio> rvr: do you have accounts on your device?
<rvr> Yes
<elopio> you need to start clean
<elopio> we are not yet patching the home in these tests.
<rvr> Bad :)
<elopio> agree, but don't blame me :)
<rvr> autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'MainView'.
<rvr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7761115/
<elopio>  did it open?
<elopio> rvr: ^ ?
<rvr> elopio: Yes
<rvr> Accounts ... no accounts
<rvr> Ahh
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> I have my phone in Spanish
<rvr> Hmm
<knome> rvr, please do not use enter as punctuation
<rvr> knome: ?
<knome> rvr, you used 5 lines to say 1-2 lines worth of words.
<rvr> Geez, I'm going to suck all the bandwith that Netflix needs ;)
<elopio> rvr: I explicitly didn't want to move the launch from the test case to the custom proxy object, because I want to experiment with it and a fixture in a different branch.
<elopio> so I left it as I found it.
<elopio> it's already too big this branch to experiment with that.
<rvr> elopio: Ok, I see
<rvr> elopio: I was surprised, because everything else looks so good
<elopio> rvr: wait for it...
<elopio> it's just that it's not straight-forward. I need to give it more though.
<elopio> because now we have the helpers, so we don't really need to pass the test case object as a parameter.
<elopio> but if we don't pass the test, we can't make the clean up afterwards.
<elopio> so this needs to be a fixture, somehow.
<elopio> I think it won't live in the object, nor on the test. It will be a separate class that returns an app object and is used from the base test case.
<elopio> rvr: I'll show you some code to discuss, soon.
<rvr> elopio: For cleaups I use __del__, which you didn't like
<elopio> well, that's one think. But the cleanup we need is to close the app.
<elopio> you can't use del for that.
<rvr> Well, the use case that I had was to remove a directory after the tests in the gallery app
<elopio> rvr: yes, because you were using the test case to launch the app.
<elopio> so the test case closes the app.
<elopio> if we don't want to send the test case as a parameter, we need a different solution.
<rvr> See you tomorrow
<elopio> damn it. He left the branch in Needs fixing.
<elopio> robotfuel: the thumb is not yet ready to be moved to a helper. That's on the test plan TODO for scrollbars.
<elopio> that will be some ~300 more line of code, and it's full of bugs that need to be fixed first.
<elopio> I think I fixed the failing tests. I'm waiting for jenkins to confirm.
<robotfuel> elopio: ok, it seemed like there was enough to start the helper
<elopio> robotfuel: we can start it. But it's a QQuickItem, so we can't just make a class for it.
<elopio> that's the first problem. I've already talked with veebers because we need more help from autopilot on those cases.
<robotfuel> elopio: oh, that makes sense. we can just wait for tests to pass then.
<elopio> robotfuel: thanks for your review. Much appreciated.
<elopio> wow, I've just seen a push notification for system updates.
<elopio> another case of a skip tests because we are not yet able to run them:
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1338714
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1338714 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "On desktop, we need a password-less keyring for autopilot tests" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elopio> to follow the process, robotfuel maybe you can give the QA approval that we won't be running credential tests on desktop until it's fixed ^
<elopio> jfunk: you also requested to be informed about skips. This is a weird kind of skip I'm adding ^
<elfy> balloons: whenever you're ready for the next couple of hours suits me
<balloons> elfy, I think now is good.
 * balloons loads hackfest page
<elfy> okey dokey - here?
<balloons> sure, we can do it in channel
<elfy> as you know I mailed stgraber - not had a reply other than he'd seen it
<balloons> right, so I think let's look at things besides edubuntu for this one
<elfy> I've been talking to zequence re studio stuff - for the time being I think I'll steer clear of that stuff
<elfy> so really - it IS edubuntu :p
<balloons> elfy, ohh
<balloons> what's up with studio? it too is lts
<elfy> yea - you know what the packages are like - not going to be too complicated unless someone actually uses something like jack
<elfy> sigh
<elfy> it IS going to be too complicated for us to do much in the way fo studion cases
<balloons> elfy, ahh.. so it's really self-invlusive
<balloons> elfy, anyways, currently the hackfest is just pointing to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<elfy> they are a bit - not easy at all - I'm ongoing talking to studio
<elfy> yea I was going to point to edubuntu I think - they are in the main simple standard apps
<elfy> that ok with you?
<balloons> elfy, yes..
<balloons> elfy, there's another side to the coin too.. kubuntu
<elfy> none marked as kubuntu
<elfy> and I've no idea what they plan for app testing tbh
<balloons> elfy, ahh it's Kde Edu project
<elfy> oic
<balloons> aka, edubuntu
<balloons> also, some of these can be closed
<balloons> may as well clean them up now too
<elfy> well - I wonder if we should get people to do it in a vm unless they want to install half the world in an non kde type install
<balloons> yea, pulling kde libs is not something desirable for many
<elfy> ok - so I'll change wiki to point at edu bugs and make a note re kde libs
<balloons> brillant
<balloons> now, as to some of these old bugs to close..
<elfy> I don't think I'll need long on air - whoever does the autopilot can use more - probably need it :)
<balloons> we can keep the air sessions short and sweet
<elfy> I'll try and record a basic desktop run through to link as well
<balloons> no need to drag them on :-) just don't rush
<balloons> So looking at this bug, I think there is one change we can make to close it
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1115515
<elfy> yep - not really much to say about manual stuff - pull branch, do some typing, test it, push it, wait for us to look :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1115515 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Post-Installation testcases need to be reviewed" [Wishlist,New]
<elfy> looking
<balloons> perhaps not.. seems flavors have implemented there own.. or just not used it
<elfy> is 1436 not used then?
<balloons> it is, just under ubuntu
<balloons> so it's fine as-is
<elfy> ok - cool - so that can be closed :)
 * balloons closing
<balloons> elfy, whatever happened with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1335669?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335669 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Manual test needs updating for Alternate" [Undecided,In progress]
<balloons> phillw never gave details :-(
<elfy> no idea
<phillw> balloons: don't worry, It's still on my to do list :)
<balloons> k, I'll leave it be, ty
<elfy> hi phillw
<balloons> elfy, I think we should also use the bitesize tag; and toss some non-edubuntu stuff in there
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<elfy> balloons: ok - that makes sense
<balloons> I'm tagging some easy stuff I see
<phillw> hiyas elfy. I have the test cases printed off by the side of me. With my non-pae 3.13 kernel now working in LiveCD mode. I can go back to test cases :)
<elfy> balloons: what I was going to do was tag the edubuntu things which drag in kde with kde or something
<elfy> so people can easily see - then I can still link to edubuntu bugs
<balloons> elfy, you still working https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1308687?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308687 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Screenreader Testcase needs updating" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elfy> I have gotten as far as printing it ...
<balloons> elfy, if you want to make the split, go ahead I guess. I'm not sure I would
<balloons> elfy, I added it as a bitesize ;-)
<elfy> ok :)
<elfy> balloons: ok - you persuaded me not to :p
<balloons> elfy, lol
<elfy> balloons: so how about if we list edubuntu and bitesize on the wiki
<balloons> elfy, yep and I think that takes care of everything
<balloons> I'm almost finished looking through and cleaning up the bugs
<elfy> ok
<balloons> elfy, can you confirm / tweak https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1288893?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288893 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Xfdesktop Setting testcase details do not correspond to application " [Undecided,New]
<balloons> I assume there's a bug in there with the tests
<elfy> I think that's pebkac
<elfy> and some of the xfce compositing tests don't work in VM
<balloons> ok, remove my bitesize tag if indeed you do something else with the bug ;-)
<elfy> yep
<balloons> thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1268942?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268942 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "bluetooth testcase missing in ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> well - we made all our bluetooth tests optionals as people never did them :p
<balloons> few folks outside of laptop users have it
<elfy> balloons: thought - do we need to say that testcases should be written using Utopic app versions?
<patdk-wk> heh? desktops are using bluetooth a lot these days
<balloons> patdk-wk, well, I guess my evidence is only anecdotal.. no desktop I have ever owned has had it
<patdk-wk> :)
<elfy> patdk-wk: that 'might' be the case, but if the few people who run tests don't have it - and from experience they don't - they're still pretty much pointless to write atm
<balloons> it's certainly important.. I finally, as in a couple months ago, got a laptop that has bluetooth.. never had bluetooth on any machine until then
<patdk-wk> ya, I had to stop running test cases, couldn't figure it out since it all got changed up
<balloons> patdk-wk, ohh? what's confusing / preventing you now?
<patdk-wk> technically? I can't remember, it's been like almost 2 years
<patdk-wk> got too fustrated
<elfy> balloons: almost done this wiki edit - utopic point above ^^ :)
<balloons> patdk-wk, ahh.. you interested in writing any testcases? Or running them? We're holding sessions thursday and next tuesday respectively to do just that
<balloons> might be a good time to hop back in
<elfy> balloons: hold you're horses dude
<patdk-wk> I was just running them, writing isn't my thing, except sometimes I am annoyed enough to do so
<elfy> it's the 15th not the 10th :)
<balloons> elfy, yes.. this thursday the 10th is the bug hug / testing day.. which sounds like it's more inline with patdk-wk
<balloons> after we finish this up I'll be sending a reminder round
<elfy> balloons: I'm at cross purposes perhaps then - I thought we were talking about the one I'm involved with
<patdk-wk> your just not that important!
<balloons> elfy, yea.. it's a little confusing.. I'm liable to do so trying to speak too quickly
<elfy> lol
<balloons> anyways, patdk-wk we'll be hanging out here from 1900-2200 on Thursday July 10th
<patdk-wk> utc?
<balloons> patdk-wk, yep utc
<balloons> so, like now ;-)
<patdk-wk> heh, will try
<elfy> not sure what the point is in me talking about what I was going to talk about a week later then
<balloons> awesome.. hope to see you there :-)
<patdk-wk> to unconfuse everyone that gets confused from this one
<balloons> lol.. elfy we haven't talked specifics on what you wanted to present
<balloons> but the test writing should be next week, for the hackfest
<balloons> this week it would make sense to show running tests and recording results
<balloons> as that's part of what we'll be doing
<elfy> ok
<balloons> the other bit is triaging
<elfy> I assume you have some sort of plan for the whole shebang :)
<balloons> elfy, yes.. For everyone's sake it would be better if I didn't present alone
<elfy> but I just got confused about today's chat I guess
<balloons> I'd like to lock that down today
<balloons> so yea, I'm happy with the buglist, let's chat about the hangout demos. What are you up for?
<elfy> well I was intending to run through manual testcases from marking a bug so someone else doesn't do it to pushing the finished thing up for us to approves
<elfy> which is why I assumed we were looking at the testcase bug list :)
<balloons> elfy, we're editing the same wiki page.. I'll leave it
<elfy> I've not seen anything specific on the m/l re this thursday
<balloons> elfy, see the utopic bug hug days
<elfy> balloons: saved changes - all yours
<balloons> elfy, ty
<elfy> balloons: oh d'oh - while you're editing it - can you remove the autopilot bits from the utopic requirement I added for manual testcases
<balloons> elfy, it's all yours.. I made no changes in the end.. I don't see what you want to remove
<elfy> done
<elfy> balloons: so - this Thursday - I can be about to help you with hangout if you want
<balloons> elfy, that would be great. So you want to demo executing manual tests? That's perfect. I need to find a volunteer for triaging, since no one stepped forward ;-)
<elfy> I can do the manual testcases thing yep
<balloons> perfect. you are on the schedule
<balloons> it will be 1900, and it will be ubuntuonair.. I'll send you a link shortly before to join
<elfy> not sure how that can work though
<elfy> yep
<elfy> balloons: so how would I demonstrate executing that in a hangout?
<balloons> elfy, depending on which test, you can screenshare. If you run in a VM, you can screenshare even installing. I would focus on executing an application test
<balloons> shorter, simpler, easier to demo
<balloons> pick a test or two from the xubuntu list
<elfy> I'd do one of the xubuntu ones I've not double checked to be honest
<balloons> sound like a plan?
<elfy> then if I find a testcase error I can make it absolutely plain - that's not an app bug but a testcase one :p
<elfy> balloons: yea - sounds fine to me - I've not screensahred before so an idea of how would be useful :)
<balloons> elfy, I'd like to see someone just talk through the process.. The screenshare would mostly be about you navigating to the test, reading it, selecting pass/fail, etc
<balloons> less on the test itself and more on finding a bug, reporting results, reading the test, logging in.. all the other bits
<balloons> that's how I see it.. but ;-)
<elfy> yep - makes sense to me too
<balloons> wonderful. Ok, so that's for this thursday
<elfy> yea
<balloons> now for the hackfest next tuesday, you'll also do a demo on manual test writing.. I imagine it will be similar. Talking about formatting, mindset, finding work, etc
<elfy> this is where I got confused :)
<elfy> I thought THAT was thurday week :p
<balloons> elfy, ahh.. :-)
<balloons> I have it for the 15th.. which is 8 days away.. next tuesday
<elfy> now that one will need more screenshare I would say
<elfy> the chat we just had about the bug list/edubuntu/studio isn't anything to do with THIS thursday at all is it ...
<elfy> more confusion on my part :p
<balloons> elfy, right.. no it's for next week
<elfy> :)
<balloons> the work for this thursday I need to put together.. I've not made a bug hug list before
<balloons> I'll need to do that today
<balloons> the other prepwork is simply what's already done on packages.qa.ubuntu.com.. have people run those tests!
<balloons> I saw you put out a call for xubuntu to have a go as well..
<elfy> testing?
<elfy> I've been doing that for weeks - not much happening atm ...
<elfy> balloons: basically what I'd intended to run through was http://pastebin.com/dVbF1dC1
<balloons> elfy, pastebin looks logical
<balloons> elfy, sorry got pulled away for a sec. So you a-ok on everything?
<elfy> hah
<elfy> just got back myself balloons :)
<elfy> ok - so if paste looks logical I'm fine - I'll get a run at screenshare this Thursday
<balloons> elfy, excellent. thanks for helping out!
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> balloons: back tomorrow if you need anything more
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-08
<ePierre> Hi!
<Noskcaj> hello ePierre
<ePierre> living in Asia, I often feel I'm in the bad timezone :D
<Noskcaj> ePierre, A bitnorth of me, but probably a similar timezone (I'm AU)
<ePierre> 12:43PM here
<ePierre> Melbourne?
<Noskcaj> sydney
<ePierre> Nice!
<pitti> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<ePierre> hey davmor2  :)
<om26er> ubuntu-qa could anyone please review this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/address-book-service/test_dummy_service/+merge/225846
<brendand> om26er, looking
<brendand> om26er, address-book-service has no ui, so you can't use autopilot to test it
<brendand> om26er, why do you need to have an -autopilot package? is it to distribute the helpers so that other tests can use them?
<om26er> brendand, the service provides a dummy backend, it needs to be tested on a real app, so I had to use address-book-app to verify that. But really I am writing those tests to be able to produce reusable helpers for the UX test
<om26er> brendand, the important part is in fixture_setup.py
<brendand> om26er, what's the reason not to have the helper in address-book-app?
<om26er> brendand, a bad change in the service can make the dummy backend stop working and we won't know if it did. only when the UX test starts failing
<om26er> brendand, I am testing the service, not the app.
<brendand> om26er, then by all means add a test for the service, but you don't need to package it in an autopilot package
<brendand> om26er, if you're packaging it then you must intend for other tests to use part of it?
<om26er> brendand, the test have dependencies and it needs to run in the CI
<om26er> brendand, yes, other tests will use most of the code
<om26er> re-use.
<brendand> om26er, i don't think tests have to be in an autopilot package in order to run in CI
<om26er> brendand, whats you suggestion ?
<brendand> om26er, first of all can the test for address-book-service itself, and the helper code that might be used in other places be seperated?
<om26er> brendand, the helper code sets a few environment variables and restarts the service so that the dummy backend of the service is started.
<om26er> brendand, you mean in two different branches or in two different projects ?
<om26er> the helpers can live anywhere but they belong to the service, as the fixture is trying to start the dummy service.
<brendand> om26er, i think the helpers belong in address-book-app actually
<brendand> om26er, because they are useful for tests that test the address-book-app
<om26er> brendand, how ? address-book-app, messaging-app and the dialer-app all use address-book-service. The service provides contacts, what these helpers are doing is they start the service with a certain vcard so that *any* app that uses these helpers can be fasciliated
<brendand> om26er, btw have you checked how this helper overlaps with the one that's already there in ubuntu-experience-tests (but about to be moved to address-book-app)?
<brendand> om26er, that allows the running address-book-service to be interacted with
<om26er> brendand, I did look at those helpers in ubuntu-experience-tests. What they are doing is they add/delete contacts live on the service. The developer of address-book-app guided us against that a few months ago and implemented this dummy backend for us
<om26er> and I thought they were not being used by any UX test ?
<brendand> om26er, but for experience tests do you think it's a good idea to use dummies/mocks?
<brendand> om26er, we're supposed to be testing the whole system
<brendand> om26er, for the address-book-app autopilot tests it's different, since we're only testing the app itself
<brendand> om26er, the tests that are using it haven't been merged yet - it was specifically merged so that it could be shared between myself and rhuddie's tests
<om26er> brendand, I do agree to that but half, adding a contact from an API is not the same as a user would add it from the UI :)
<om26er> brendand, I can halt my branch for now, it can probably be used for integration testing in future.
<brendand> om26er, maybe not, but you need to try and limit the scope of the test somehow
<brendand> om26er, also using the ui to setup prerequisites makes for large and unmaintainable tests
<brendand> om26er, i see some people are doing that though
<om26er> brendand, the test I am working on has to interact with unity to launch app, messaging-app for sending the messaging and the address-book-service to reveal a contact to send the message to.
<brendand> om26er, we should definitely have a standard way to launch an app via unity, otherwise it will be a mess
<brendand> om26er, currently i'm not doing that but i would if there was a straightforward helper to use
<om26er> brendand, I created one, you can use it when it gets merged.
<om26er> its starting app from the launcher
<brendand> om26er, and unless your test cases is actually about creating a contact, i don't see the problem with doing it via the service
<brendand> om26er, a test case will nearly always have some prerequisites, and these should be created/configured in the most straightforward way possible
<om26er> brendand, so you suggest I use the helpers from ubuntu-experience-tests to add a contact ?
<brendand> om26er, let me move them to address-book-app (although you can start, because not much will change on using it except the import)
<balloons> you were busy pitti :-)
<pitti> balloons: hehe, yes; good morning!
<balloons> good morning. I tried to follow along with the emails as you went through things. I agree that my original timeline was the same as yours, I figured we'd move over a slightly longer period ;-)
<pitti> balloons: yeah, I was a bit paniced by the "by tomorrow" thing :)
<balloons> yea, it was EOD for me and thomi started asking about it.. I mentioned that we finally had a solution and I was going to start working towards implementing it
<pitti> balloons: so I think autopkgtest has the necessary functionality there (maybe a few beautifications)
<balloons> yes, I played long enough last night to confirm that.. I think I agree. It's a bit rough still, but definitely seems to work
<pitti> balloons: so it would be nice if you could update and land your calendar MP
<balloons> so, I like the new syntax for depends. much nicer
<pitti> balloons: and we need someone to fix notes-app
<pitti> balloons: yeah, and no magic semantics
<pitti> I mostly added the "autopilot": "foo_tests" to be compatible with existing apps
<balloons> so, wow.. you were able to mark everything else invalid, really?
<pitti> balloons: yes, I ran through them all :)
<pitti> kept my phone busy this morning
<balloons> that's really surprising
<pitti> why?
<balloons> well... I suppose not really surprising, heh. We've moved most things into the toolkit
<balloons> hekoer
<balloons> *helper
<pitti> balloons: but NB that these are only the clicks we install by default; the store has many more :)
<balloons> ofc ofc
<pitti> but I suppose the default click apps are what matter for image verification etc.
<balloons> yep
<balloons> so, my other thoughts are to cleanup the debian packaging for the -autopilot packages
<pitti> balloons: hah, new autopkgtest just got promoted to utopic
<balloons> they are a bit broken too.. but I'll leave it alone
<pitti> balloons: yeah, we can drop them all once we moved CI over
<balloons> pitti, ohh, on the subject, are you going to backport to trusty?\
<balloons> autopkgtest that is
<pitti> balloons: I can issue a backport request, yes; until that lands you can just use the deb from utopic
<pitti> in the lab (for production autopkgtest) I just run straight out of git, which makes deployment of fixes dead easy
<balloons> pitti, I thought the deb would work straight up.. Many of the developers still use trusty, with a utopic vm
<balloons> I told them to install the deb and linked it, but lol, last time I did that I sent them on a goose chase breaking there system so they didn't believe me ;-)
<pitti> oh, really? it's a bit tricky on precise as there's no python3-debian yet; but on trusty it should just work
<pitti> (I have a locally built precise backport for python3-debian for our friends in CI)
<balloons> well.. I'm sure it works fine. I've had them play with newer versions of the toolkit and autopilot before.. those are more connected and what broke things in the past for them
<balloons> pitti, link to the lp built deb? my local mirror is slow
<balloons> autopkgtest - 3.1git1 that is
<pitti> balloons: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_3.1git1_all.deb
<balloons> ty
<rvr> pitti: ping me when you are free
<rvr> pitti: (I'm vrruiz :)
<pitti> ah, I just /whois'ed :)
<pitti> rvr: better just ask your question, I'm swamped in things anyway :)
<rvr> pitti: I asked you yesterday to meet to check the problem I have with a test (dbusmock with callbacks)
<pitti> rvr: ah, anything I can look at for this?
<rvr> pitti: Hangout? I think it will be faster to introduce you to the problem
<pitti> rvr: sure
<rvr> Ok, let me create it
<pitti> rvr: you aren't logged in
<rvr> pitti: Details sent
<pitti> rvr: so I wrote http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765896/ now, and it's completely invisible to "gdbus call -e -d com.example.DeepThought -o / -m com.example.DeepThought.Answer"
<pitti> rvr: back in 15 mins, then I'll look at that
<rvr> pitti: ok
<balloons> pitti, sent you a mail with a few follow-up responses to my questions. I'll discuss once you've read ;-)
<rvr> Hmm
<pitti> rvr: so, neighbor cat is fed and caressed, continueing :)
<rvr> lol
<rvr> pitti: I tested your code here
<rvr> $ python3 dbus-cb.py
<rvr> DeepThought: method Answer called, will succeed
<pitti> balloons: replied
<pitti> rvr: it fails with 1/3 probability and succeeds with 2/3
<pitti> (just to test both the error and success callbacks)
<rvr> SometimesFlakyDeepTought :)
<pitti> yeah, much more realistic that way :)
<jibel> brendand, about your mtp transfer test, how is the file transferred from the device? via ssh xxxx@xxx "cp /<mtp address>/<filename> <local path>", correct ?
<balloons> pitti, ok, I just proposed something for notes, but trying to run it with the new click= isn't working
<brendand> jibel, essentially
<pitti> balloons: oh, how so?
<balloons> also, can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/autopkgtest/+merge/225910?
<jibel> brendand, okay. so ssh doesn't have any active role in the transfer other than driving the host?
<brendand> jibel, exactly
<brendand> jibel, it's ssh not scp :)
<jibel> brendand, yeah, just confirming :)
<pitti> balloons: done
<balloons> pitti, I can send the log and how I'm running.. one sec I'll paste
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766046/
<jibel> brendand, I think the test should just verify that the file is there and not corrupted like same checksum on both sides and that's good enough
<brendand> jibel, good idea
<pitti> balloons: ah, hah; it's --click=
<jibel> maybe test with different sizes of files too, lot of small, 1 big ...
<pitti> balloons: or --click com....
 * brendand wonders how to hash several files together
<pitti> brendand: funny, it's trying to interpret this as a source package name, and apt-get source interprets the =... as a  version to download
<pitti> brendand: cat file1 file2 | sha1sum ?
<pitti> balloons: but if you fixed the Exec=, don't you need to rebuild the click and test that instead of the preinstalled one?
<brendand> pitti, cool. i didn't know sha1sum took stdin - i probably should have expected it though :)
<pitti> brendand: welcome to Unix! :-)
<brendand> pitti, yeah but you know you can't always assume X tool is going to be compliant. something as fundamental as sha1sum ought to be though i guess
<pitti> balloons: oh, so that -I doesn't even come from ubuntu-app-launch and that broken Exec= line, but from the test itself?
<pitti> brendand: regardless of that, I suppose the bogus $@ and the -I should be fixed in CMakeLists as well?
<balloons> pitti, ohh, haha.. --click :-) Trying again
<pitti> balloons: yeah, it's a bit nasty to fit all the different use cases into a concise CLI syntax, and bare identifiers are already taken for apt sources :/
<balloons> pitti, yes, it's coming from the test itself.. The test controls how the app is launched
<pitti> balloons: and as apt source names can contain '.' there is no solid way to tell apart a click and an apt source name
<pitti> nor are click packages required to contain dots
<balloons> pitti, right.. completely reasonable
<pitti> so I iniitally thought about click:foo.bar
<pitti> but it's not really simpler than --click=foo.bar
<balloons> so, tests seem to be running now
<pitti> balloons: so I like your idea of wrapping it in click-buddy, or phablet-test-run, or whatever
<pitti> balloons: btw, '--- \ssh '
<pitti> balloons: that \ is just to escape a line break; apparently the shell gracefully handles/ignores it here :)
<balloons> pitti, ohh, btw, for the store clicks, I found out it's coming in a few weeks, but you'll have to be logged in to get them
<pitti> balloons: ok, so I guess for now I'll completely ignore this and demand that you either have it installed or have the .click locally
<pitti> and let the retrieval be an SEP :)
<balloons> pitti, yea I assumed the --- \ stuff was to handle some shell weirdness
<balloons> I discovered that when I left an additional space and it blew up :-)
<pitti> balloons: I just put that into the documentation as they span two lines
<pitti> which looks nicer than one long one, and separates the tests from the testbed args
<pitti> balloons: one thing to make the command line shorter is to implement automatic source retrieval from the vcs-* manifest fields, but I haven't done that yet
<balloons> so, since we are calling conventions, there's a couple other things to discuss. Could we give a reference to an lp branch?
<pitti> (it would also slow down the test run quite a bit, though)
<pitti> balloons: yeah, not sure about that yet; I'd have to teach it about bzr, git, hg and what not (as this should also work for Debian packages then)
<balloons> also, is it necessary to pull the entire branch, or could we simply just copy in the tests/autopilot directory?
<pitti> it depends on the test metadata
<pitti> if it only has one "autopilot" test or only autopilot_module tests, then yes
<pitti> (and not DEP-8)
<balloons> pitti, the idea being I could specify a branch and have it do everything; as it stand if I want to run a whole suite of these I need to branch all of them
<pitti> balloons: right, for that case automatic --click-source retrieval through vcs-* would help indeed
<pitti> and then something like checkout --lightweight
<balloons> pitti, right.. so that should handle the image verification case then I'd think
<pitti> balloons: yes, something like adt-run --click foo --click bar --click baz --- ssh ..
<balloons> the other half is the app developer workflow.. I think being able to re-use the temp directory would be helpful. Ohh that reminds me of what I was going to say
<pitti> without the interspersed --click-source
<pitti> balloons: apt-get without apt-get.. :)
<balloons> pitti, yes indeed!
<pitti> with a writable image this wouldn't be a problem
<pitti> and we can't write to anywhere permanent
<pitti> perhaps $HOME/.cache/
<pitti> but then this leaks into other test, shadowing that your test misses test deps, so it shoudln't be done by default
<balloons> pitti, so in theory if you unpacked the depends into /home/phablet/autopilot as is done now, because autopilot is on the image, etc, that would emulate how I test now.. aka, not requiring setup each time
<pitti> balloons: well, you don't know which package versions you unpacked, whether there are updated versions, etc.
<balloons> pitti, yes, it would be a non-clean env
<pitti> I'm not going to rewrite half of apt
<pitti> if we want apt, let's use apt; developers can use r/w
<pitti> anything permanent without proper version tracking etc. is going to introduce potential bugs
<balloons> yep, totally. I'm just thinking through how we can adopt a best practice from what's happening now
<pitti> balloons: btw, a lot of the packages will disappear once libautopilot-qt will stop installing python2.7 and all those python 2 libs
<pitti> balloons: and I hope in the medium term we'll get a better way of bringing the apt and click worlds together
<pitti> mvo had some nice ideas about that
<pitti> and it's like the #1 problem for convergence
<balloons> the slowness of the testruns is a small price for the robustness. As it stands, most folks can't easily run tests due to hitting those hidden errors (bad env, missed depends, outdated depends)
<pitti> like, system image plus a chroot for apt, and then permanently extending $PATH and friends
<pitti> balloons: so, let's land the python2 sectomy fast, and jdstrand just told me how to shave off that minute for aa-clickhook
<balloons> pitti, right.. once that's done the setup should be rather minimal
<balloons> and nothing ever stops me from just pushing my tests and calling autopilot manually.. I can be my own tool if I wish for some reason :-) This brings sanity to the world
<pitti> FWIW, "bzr checkout --lightweight" is surprisingly fast
<pitti> balloons: right, or --shell
<pitti> or -s
<pitti> balloons: or running your tests in an LXC container, which is so much faster :)
<balloons> so I think I'm pretty happy. Really we are left with working on making  invoking the testrun to be easier. Ohh, there is one thing I'm not thinking about..
<balloons> How can I run a single test?
<balloons> this hearkens back to be able to pass -v or other arguments as well Ithink
<pitti> balloons: right, from autopkgtest's POV, "autopilot" is the one and only single test
<pitti> balloons: that, or again --shell
<balloons> yes, I could in theory change the manifest.. that's no good
<pitti> balloons: we can invent somethign for passing additional args to the AP command (erk more special cases, but so what)
<balloons> pitti, how does --shell work? It won't run till after the tests
<pitti> balloons: for calculator-app I just commented out the tests in teh checkout and ran them then
<pitti> balloons: right, -s or --shell apply after a test run; from then on you can run individual tests in that shell
<pitti> (thus -s is usually more useful)
<balloons> I think passing args is a bridge we'll need to cross at some point. But yes, it's not crucical..
<balloons> yea, I still have to wait for the test run, but you are right. I can then invoke the tests any way I wish
<pitti> right, let's keep that idea on the backburner
<balloons> :-) So one final bug for passing args then?
<pitti> balloons: in other news, of all the tests that I ran today, music-apps' were the most enjoyable
<pitti> was nice to listen to some calming music which suddenly started playing :)
<balloons> pitti, lol..
<balloons> the backstory on music is kind of funny
<pitti> balloons: final bug> I suppose so; I need to think about how to make this look not horrible
<balloons> originally the random music playing wasn't so calming shall we say
<balloons> pitti, yes.. here I am asking to make invoking the tests easier, yet demanding I be able to pass args!
<pitti> balloons: so of all the packages in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766218/ only the last two should remain, and they are only 550 kB
<pitti> balloons: the fun thing is, downloading/unpackgin python2 stuff won't even *do* anything, as autopkgtest's magic will only work for python3 :)
<pitti> (as there's no separate PYTHON3PATH and PYTHON2PATH, you can't mix the two locally)
<balloons> pitti, ahhah. how true!
<balloons> pitti, so I wonder who can review https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/notes-app/ap-setup-update/+merge/225992
<pitti> balloons: actually, I wonder if my libautopilot-qt bug is correct
<pitti> it should certainly be fixed, but I just realized that it's already installed by default (without recommends)
<pitti> so it must be something else
<balloons> pitti, my guess on the py2 stuff is we're going to end up with it for awhile.. I have a bug or two about making py3 default, etc
<balloons> I'm not sure if there's a way they can package it easily to be a pure py3 install, with no py2 bits
<pitti> balloons: so autopilot-touch is already installed
<pitti> ooh!
<pitti> it's ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<pitti> that depends on all the py2 stuff
<balloons> yes, autopilot could be removed from the images ;-) Ohh, speaking of which, in our depends can we actually specify a version? I assume not, as we're using apt, we're going to get whatever apt gives us
<balloons> pitti, ohh, well hmm.. that might be a simple packaging fix
<pitti> balloons: you can specify constraints like >= 1.2.3
<balloons> pitti, ohh marvelous
<pitti> balloons: you can also specify exact versions, but then your test will fail if apt doesn't have that
<balloons> pitti, yes ofc.. but the autopilot disasters of breaking tests could be totally avoided this way
<pitti> balloons: this is exactly why I argued so much about having separate pytho3-foo-autopilot packages, but nobody wanted to believe me back then :(
<balloons> pitti, it's fine.. we can just blame elopio :-)
<pitti> balloons: I have a meeting in 10 mins (tech board) and need to clean up a few things; would you mind filing a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit to stop depending on py2 stuff in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot?
<pitti> (or using alternative deps with py3 first)
<balloons> pitti, I'll probably file the bug and then do an MP for it
<balloons> if the change is simple enough
<balloons> thanks for your help on everything.. quick iterations ;-)
<elopio> I can prove my innocence.
 * balloons waves to elopio
<balloons> buenoes dias mae
<balloons> so elopio see above.. do you think we can tweak ubuntu-ui-toolkit to depend on py2 or py3, so it doesn't pull py2 stuff?
<balloons> I'm branching now to look
<elopio> balloons: you are getting to the advanced jargon.
<elopio> ¿quihubo?
<pitti> balloons: thanks; I'll leave the night shift (US time) to you then :)
<elopio> balloons: that's a question for barry. I suppose it will involve changing all the packages to use python3-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot, or python-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<elopio> if we are to touch all the packages, it would be better to touch them to be py3, and then drop py2 from the toolkit.
<pitti> elopio: well, I argued that to death with barry and thomi back then
<pitti> and they didn't want to split the package
<balloons> elopio, in french I would say pas mal.. I'm not sure about 'not bad' in spanish.. no mal ;-)
<pitti> so I suppose we'll just move the deps to py3 and mop up the py2 breakage (I doubt that there's a lot)
<balloons> elopio, could we drop py2 altogether from the toolkit?
<balloons> honestly, why couldn't we at this point?
<elopio> pitti: there are some. It's not yet a quick task, but one really needed.
<elopio> otherwise we can't add those heleprs to the UX testing project.
<elopio> balloons: not yet, we need to port some other projects.
<balloons> elopio, breaking things always motivates.. there's likely to always be a lingering project
<balloons> fair enough.. I'll just file the bug then
<pitti> elopio: apt-cache rdepends ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot doesn't look bad
<pitti> elopio: and hopefully most of those *-autopilot packages are ported to py3 now?
<pitti> rvr: sorry, seems I got sucked into the discussion with balloons for too long, Tech board now; promised, will look tomorrow morning!
<balloons> ohh lookey what I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1249235
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249235 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Need a python3 version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rvr> pitti: Thanks!
<elopio> balloons: that's done.
<balloons> elopio, ahh I misread it.. the title was misleading
<elopio> balloons: there's one that's driving me crazy
<elopio> maybe you can try to find what's going on, that will help.
<balloons> elopio, sure thing..
<elopio> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/dialer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/220658
<balloons> elopio, ok, so this is just converting the dialer to py3, and you still get an error right?
<elopio> balloons: I don't, neither barry. Just jenkins gets the error.
<balloons> perfect.. I'll debug :-)
<balloons> I love fixing jenkins only erros
<balloons> I've done it so much, hah!
<pitti> balloons: just saw your mail reply -- ^5s!
<pitti> I thought dialer-app has used py3 for a long time already
<pitti> so apparently not
<elopio> brendand: I get this with the py3 branch:
<elopio> have_phonesim = out.startswith('[ /phonesim ]')
<elopio> TypeError: startswith first arg must be bytes or a tuple of bytes, not str
<brendand> elopio, of what - messaging-app?
<elopio> brendand: yes. Running the UX tests with the py3 messaging app branch.
<brendand> elopio, that's odd because i specifically fixed that issue
<elopio> brendand: oh, I'm using the fix action items branch
<elopio> I thought py3 was a prerequisite for that one. Sorry.
<brendand> elopio, ok - ignore my response in the other channel :)
<elopio> I will :)
<phillw> elfy / balloons The only things noticed in testcase 1483 (Alternate Install - Guided) are.... min does not work (I'm guessing they took it out as it was actually doing max and max was doing min). And the prompt to unmount an already mounted system - which is to be expected on a side by side install. I think it does a merit a mention in the test case, as a new tester may think it is an error and we don't need more bugs :P
<balloons> phillw, please add that to the bug report.. Well, add just what needs to be changed in your opinion. That said, you are probably the best person to change it as well if you are willing
<balloons> If nothing else, just pasting a revised copy of the test in the bug would make it possible for someone to do it
<phillw> balloons: I'm not an editor,
<phillw> I'll do that.
<elopio> balloons: july 10th. You missed the month on your email.
<phillw> balloons: bug 1335669
<ubot5> bug 1335669 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Manual test needs updating for Alternate" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335669
<balloons> elopio, ty.. man, I need to update that in severla places ;-(
<phillw> balloons: I'm  saddened that nothing has happened for the issue on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<phillw> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hardinfo/+bug/1308853
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308853 in hardinfo (Ubuntu) "Battery info returns: sh: 0: -c requires an argument" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<knome> u
<knome> oh bah
<knome> that's not what and where i was supposed to write!
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-09
<ePierre> hi everyone!
<pitti> Good morning
<ePierre> hi guys
<ePierre> what is the difference between checkbox and autopilot?
<ePierre> https://launchpad.net/checkbox
<Noskcaj> ePierre, Autopilot is automated testing, checkbox is an old tool for seeing if hardware works on ubuuntu
<jibel> development of checkbox might have started several years ago, it is still actively maintained and used.
<Noskcaj> jibel, old meaning it's been around for ages, i should have worded that better
<jibel> it's a rather generic test runner not only for hardware
<jibel> while autopilot is specialized on GUI testing. You could for example run autopilot tests with checkbox
<ePierre> oh ok
<ePierre> is there any online examples of what can checkbox do?
<ePierre> cause with autopilot, you write tests the way you would write unit tests
<ePierre> but with checkbox I'm not so sure... I've seen the wiki page, but it's very generic and doesn't enter too much into details
<jibel> ePierre, I don't know about online documentation but lp:checkox probably contains all the information you need
<brendand> ePierre, the main things that checkbox offers are the ability to gather hardware information, and the ability to run manual tests alongside automated tests
<brendand> ePierre, http://plainbox.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ is probably the best documentation, but it is still very technical
<brendand> ePierre, what are you planning on testing?
<ePierre> brendand, thanks for this! so PlainBox is a rewrite of checkbox...
<ePierre> I was just curious, this morning I was discussing with someone from Canonical who mentioned this tool, so I was having a look and was wondering the details compared to autopilot, which is also dev by Canonical
<brendand> ePierre, we still call it checkbox, but it's built on top of plainbox now
<ePierre> oh ok
<ePierre> so plainbox is more like the guts of checkbox :)
<pitti> balloons: so, two improvements in autopkgtest git head:
<pitti> balloons: you can now run adt-run under ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE=ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_divide_priority i. e. overwrite the "autopilot_module" value
<pitti> balloons: but *shht*, this is an utter hack for now and should be cleaned up
<pitti> balloons: and it doesn't download python2 dependencies any more, as they are useless anyway
<pitti> balloons: and I chopped off one minute from the workaroud for bug 1337253
<ubot5> bug 1337253 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Doesn't apply --include to newly installed clicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337253
<njin> Hi, have we got a chan for unity8 ?
<njin> Is apport deprecated in favor of whoopsie in unity8 ?
<pitti> njin: no, the two work together
<pitti> apport intercepts crashes and creates reports, whoopsie uploads them to errors.ubuntu.com
<njin> hi pitty, in unity8 if I run ubuntu-bug it reply to use whoopsie-upload-all
<njin> pitti:^^
<pitti> njin: what are you trying to do? upload an existing .crash or report a bug?
<pitti> reporting a bug should just work normally, and whoopsie isn't involved there
<njin> just trying to report a bug with a feaure request
<pitti> so, "ubuntu-bug packagename"?
<njin> ubuntu-bug unity-control-center...reply to use whoopsie-upload-all
<njin> but is the same with ubuntu-bug linux too
<pitti> ubuntu-bug linux works fine on current phone
<pitti> unity-control-center isn't installed
<pitti> (and it works on current Ubuntu desktop)
<pitti> so what is "unity 8" in your context/
<pitti> ?
<njin> ok, reboot the unity8 of today and retest, at least can i ping you ?
<pitti> njin: it would be helpful if you could put your precise command and the result into a pastebin
<njin> ok I will try
<jibel> pitti, I noticed what njin said on the phone but not on other environment
<jibel> $ ubuntu-bug unity8
<jibel> usage: whoopsie-upload-all [-h] [-t TIMEOUT]
<pitti> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ubuntu-bug unity8
<pitti> *** Collecting problem information
<pitti> jibel: *confused*
<jibel> ah
<pitti> what does one have to do with the other?
<jibel> popey also had this problem
<jibel> pitti, touch /var/lib/apport/autoreport
<jibel> then ubuntu-bug <package>
<pitti> ah, indeed
<pitti> this makes no sense
<pitti> this should only be used when uploading crash reports, not bugs
<pitti> bug report appreciated
<pitti> jibel: thanks for pointing out!
<jibel> pitti, yw, thanks to njin for raising the issue
<jibel> pitti, bug 1339663 , feel free to re-title
<ubot5> bug 1339663 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug fails with "whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments" when /var/lib/apport/autoreport exists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339663
<pitti> thanks
<rhuddie> fginther, I wonder if you can help me work out why I never get any Jenkins results added to any of my MPs? e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~rhuddie/gallery-app/add-photos-page-object/+merge/225962
<balloons> rhuddie, likely you don't get jenkins as you are not part of the dev team
<rhuddie> balloons, ah ok. I thought it would be something like user groups
<balloons> rhuddie, not sure how your collegues have solved it. we have a meta group for the community core apps for instance
<balloons> pitti, the improvements sound nice. I'll give it a run and see what kind of speed we get now
<pitti> hey balloons
<pitti> balloons: vila set up an automatic recipe, if you care for a deb more than running out of git: https://code.launchpad.net/~vila/+recipe/autopkgtest-test-vila
<rhuddie> balloons, I was thinking Canonical Platform QA Team would do similar, but seems not
<balloons> pitti, oO.. yep, grabbing the deb
<fginther> rhuddie, the jenkins that runs test for those MPs uses a user based whitelist. I've added you so you should start to see test results.
<rhuddie> fginther, thanks a lot :)
<rvr> elopio: I remember that you were working with faked online accounts, right?
<elopio> rvr: real online accounts through the command line.
<rvr> elopio: Haven't use it... is that tool able to create a faked facebook account?
<elopio> rvr: yes. Take a look at account-console
<elopio> rvr: and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/reminders/credentials.py
<rvr> elopio: Oh, great, thanks
<jibel> bdmurray, for oops on errors.ubuntu.com there is a field called 'SystemIdentifier', do you know what it is for a phone?
<jibel> because for several reported uploaded from the same device it is not always the same
<jibel> for example: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/1d60e754-0763-11e4-8972-fa163e339c81
<jibel> and https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/4a7f8b7c-0741-11e4-8c80-fa163e4ccdf2
<jibel> bdmurray, I got the list of oops on my phone with: awk '/OOPS/ {print "http://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/"$9}' /var/log/syslog
<bdmurray> jibel: I believe its the first network interface that is available and there is a plan to cache the SystemIdentifier on disk after the first time it is created to prevent this from happening
<jibel> bdmurray, ok, so the order can change and the id too. thanks. Do you have a recipe to build it like <some command>|sha512sum ? so I can find all the reports for a given device?
<jibel> i've been enable to match any of the systemidentifier on errors.u.c with what I tried
<jibel> *unable
<bdmurray> jibel: I'm looking for the gdbus command to look it up
<bdmurray> gdbus call -y -d com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences -o /com/ubuntu/WhoopsiePreferences -m com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences.GetIdentifier
<bdmurray> jibel: did that work for you?
<jibel> bdmurray, perfect, but it returns yet another identifier :)
<jibel> and nothing on errors for this id
<jibel> bdmurray, do you know when the change to cache the SystemIdentifier will happen?
<bdmurray> jibel: is this whoopsie version 0.2.34? there was a recent change that might have been bad
<jibel> bdmurray, it is 0.2.34. On mako build #122
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, I'll have a look
<jibel> bdmurray, thank you
<elopio> om26er: you wrote the system settings tests for the about page, right?
<om26er> elopio, yes I did a while ago
<elopio> I need your help. This is driving me nuts.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings/refactor_about_tests/+merge/225425
<elopio> the tests are failing on the only part of the code that I didn't touch.
<om26er> elopio, otto sucks, that problem is in otto, it goes away sometimes and gets back the others
<elopio> om26er: my branch has never succeeded.
<elopio> I'll rebuild.
<elopio> have you reported the bug?
<om26er> elopio, It just went away the last time I was asked to work on it
<om26er> i.e. I started investigating but was later told by the developer it is working now, probably due to re-deployment of otto.
<elopio> om26er: and now the one with system settings is brendan, right?
<om26er> elopio, I believe so
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | July 10th, Bug Hug and Testing Day, July 15th Test Writing Hackfest| Unicorns are in our future! Want to help make a better unicorn? Join us! | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | For help with autopilot, try #ubuntu-autopilot.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-10
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<elfy> good morning jibel :)
<jibel> good morning elfy
<om26er> ubuntu-qa anyone for a review https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/fixture_for_launcher_icons/+merge/226296 ?
<elopio> om26er: I'll take a look.
<elopio> om26er: I don't get why do you need to add an icon to the launcher with dbus.
<elopio> you can launch a fake app, and there will be a new icon on the launcher.
<rvr> om26er: Merge conflict, isn't?
<om26er> rvr, fixed
<rvr> om26er: Ack
<om26er> elopio, I am adding a real icon, so that fixture can be used as-is by UX test
<om26er> real icon i.e. of a real app
<elopio> om26er: on the ux tests, why would you add an icon to the launcher?
<om26er> elopio, in some case messaging-app may not be the default launcher in the icon, or if a developer is trying to run the test with messaging-app icon removed it will fail
<elopio> om26er: but the UX tests test the image as it is when just installed.
<elopio> one of the tests that we need to add to that project is that the messaging app is in the launcher.
<elopio> so it always will be there. And if the designers want to move it, then we need to start launching it from the scope.
<elopio> now if the messaging app is not on the launcher, it must fail.
<om26er> elopio, hmm, if we go that way this branch is useless
<om26er> makes life easier
<balloons> elopio, or ubuntu-qa, can anyone top approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/notes-app/ap-setup-update/+merge/225992
<om26er> i can just launch messaging app from my ux test
<pitti> balloons: ah, please don't spread the \ssh thing -- people might thing it's necessary and get confused :)
<balloons> pitti, the comment I left?
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> balloons: I'm not sure whether I'm qualified to top-approve; what's the policy for that/
<pitti> ?
<balloons> I'm wondering who owns notes-app atm.. I suppose bill did
<elopio> om26er: I think that's the idea. Instead of setting up everything for your test, you should rely on the initial state of the phone. And we need tests to make sure that the initial state remains always the same.
<balloons> pitti, so how would you run it, if not using --- \ssh?
<pitti> balloons: --- ssh
<pitti> balloons: I mean that weird \
<balloons> ahh, kk :-)
<om26er> elopio, thats a waste but makes me getting done with my test early
<elopio> om26er: what's a waste?
<om26er> elopio, hah alot of code
<pitti> balloons: hm, I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/7775468/ - does this ring a bell?
<balloons> pitti, when I ran it, it worked
<pitti> balloons: I'll run it again with -- -r, to make suere
<pitti> sure
<pitti> balloons: still the same -- so I still get tons of the "invalid option -- 'I'" errors, but they don't seem to be fatal
<pitti> balloons: but the ConnectionResetError persists; does that make any assumptions about having an account configured or so?
<pitti> balloons: this is a totally blank device now (with -r)
<balloons> pitti, I'm running it again now on my device and see what happens
<pitti> or maybe that's expected part of the fake web server log even
<pitti> ubuntuuitoolkit._custom_proxy_objects._common.ToolkitException: Only swiping to the right will cause the item to be deleted.
<pitti> not sure what hat is
<pitti> balloons: this might be fallout from teh recent UITK landing?
<balloons> pitti, yea.. it's quite possible
<pitti> balloons: I'm running image 121
 * pitti upgrades to 123
<balloons> pitti, I don't believe I built a notes-app and pushed it to the device, so I'm using the image version of the package
<pitti> balloons: yeah, your MP only changes the tests, that shouldn't affect the .click
<pitti> balloons: which image versino are you on? I'm curretnly re-running on 123
<balloons> pitti, I just upgraded to 123 and running there also
<balloons> I was on 121
<pitti> hm, same as I
<balloons> ok, I actually did get an error this time
<pitti> balloons: so is it possible that at the time of your MP you were on an earlier version wiht the previous UITK?
<balloons> pitti, yes I ran under 119 I believe
<pitti> balloons: ah, ok; that at least explains what's going on
<pitti> balloons: so yay, the tests found a regression :)
<elopio> balloons: today it's the hacking session for autopilot helpers, right?
<balloons> elopio, no it's next tuesday
<elopio> ack.
<balloons> I need to send a mail to the qa list proper about it
<elopio> brendand: I'm thinking about giving some general love to the media player app.
<elopio> the test that is failing is skiped by a weird reason. Maybe enable it and move some things around. It will not help with the crash, but will improve things in general.
<brendand> elopio, if it floats your boat :)
<elopio> brendand: I've never heard that expression, but I'd say yes! it floats my boat! :D
<elopio> brendand: the one I don't know about from the latest results is file manager. Do you have any info about it?
<brendand> elopio, it was a false positive unfortunately
<brendand> elopio, right now we have a big issue with running tests in CI, there is a major breakage of network-manager
<brendand> elopio, so we didn't get results today
<elopio> brendand: ok, thanks for the info. I won't complaint about the breakage, it gives us more time with just a few errors.
<elopio> om26er: it seems you are right about the dbus calls.
<elopio> can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings/refactor_about_tests/+merge/225425 ?
<elopio> brendand: maybe you too, as it's now your project.
<om26er> elopio, ok, I'll review it
<balloons> elfy, all ready?
<elfy> wut?
<elfy> it's only 1700UTC !!!
<balloons> elfy, I know.. just making sure you are ready
<balloons> :-)  no need to panic
<elfy> ok - just got hangout with CC too
<elfy> balloons: ping
<balloons> elfy, pong
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: somebody free for reviews? I've just noticed I have three without QA approval.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/test_open_dash/+merge/224553
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/fix1335548-click_scope_item/+merge/224923
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/test_open_app_from_launcher/+merge/225112
<balloons> elopio, fyi, I sent a mail to the list about the event next Tuesday. I'm assuming you are game for hopping on the hangout and talking about writing a test / helper
<balloons> it will be technical of course, but I don't want it to be a training video. We have wiki pages and videos for that type of thing. Just a quick start, get people moving and they can ask questions if needed
<elopio> balloons: ok, I'm in I can just show around the current helpers in less than 10 minutes.
<elopio> would that be ok?
<balloons> I wouldn't worry about prepping; just pick something you were going to work on, and we'll demo that live.. going through the setup, etc
<balloons> elopio, yep, you've got the idea I think
<dkessel_> good evening :) when's the ubuntu-on-air event? in 30 mins?
<dkessel_> ... or am i too late, balloons?
<elfy> 25 minutes dkessel_
<dkessel_> elfy: thanks :)
<balloons> dkessel_, howdy.. you are not too late at all :-)
<balloons> dkessel_, been watching soccer at all?
<dkessel_> great. sure, balloons =) it's why i am not getting enough sleep the last weeks ;)
<dkessel_> *holds eyes open with matches*
<balloons> dkessel_, ahh yes, it gets late for you! It's dinner time viewing for me
<dkessel_> balloons ...and i get to bed at 1 am after penalties ;)
<elfy> bit earlier here than that - but late enough
<elfy> though when all's said and done it was time to drown sorrows for Brazilians ;)
<balloons> ohh, remember to join #ubuntu-on-air elfy.. it's the channel displayed on the site, so I'll watch both for comments and questions
<balloons> howdy Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :-)
<balloons> PSA for all we're live on http://ubuntuonair.com/ :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, before you head out, I wanted to ask you about writing some tests with nik90 for the new clock
<balloons> interested?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure, I am always interested :)
<balloons> k, we'll chat in a bit
<balloons> Letozaf_, hop in #ubuntu-app-devel if you would
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> dkessel_, where you able to watch? I hope it was useful ;-)
<om26er> elopio, this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/messaging-app/use_fixture/+merge/225350
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-11
<pitti> Good morning
<elopio> brendand: please review om26er's branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/messaging-app/use_fixture/+merge/225350
<elopio> you are the one that I think will benefit with it.
<elopio> rhuddie: I saw the push team writing autopilot tests.
<elopio> congrats!
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, they finally landed my suite yesterday
<rhuddie> elopio, I hadn't realised they were adding new ones already :)
<om26er> rhuddie, elopio my test is almost done, just waiting for contactsdbus stuff to be moved to address-book-app
<om26er> brendand, ^
<rhuddie> om26er, that's good, I could use that in some of my address-book-app tests too
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks for the info on the content-hub
<rhuddie> elopio, i've not had a chance to look at it yet
<brendand> elopio, looks fine to me
<elopio> brendand: thanks.
<elopio> om26er: brendand: in the end, did you guys discuss about how to add and remove contacts?
<om26er> elopio, yes, will be using the contacts dbus api to add/remove contacts
<om26er> I suggested that to be done as a fixture with a stock VCARD, that way we can just use the fixture in any project, though a parameter to the fixture could also be provided to support custom vcards
<brendand> om26er, btw that code is in ubuntu-experience-tests now, so you aren't blocked. i am going to propose the branch to add it in address-book-app
<om26er> brendand, yeah, my test is currently using what is in ubuntu-experience-tests
<patdk-wk> crap I missed it, was on the phone wit hthe wife yesterday during that meeting/presentation/...
<elopio> ok, sounds good to me, thanks.
<elopio> om26er or brendand, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings/refactor_about_tests/+merge/225425
<elopio> the python3 branch already landed, so this is the one that's next for my UX test.
<brendand> elopio, i'll review it today
<elopio> thanks.
<om26er> jfunk, Call time!
<elopio> brendand: we are sooo close. We just need your notes app branch to land, and to kill media player.
<brendand> elopio, notes app did land - http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/126:20140711.1:20140709/9000/notes_app/
<brendand> elopio, the media player fix we thought would work, didn't though
<elopio> yay!
<elopio> balloons: any luck reproducing the issues on barry's branch for the dialer-app?
<balloons> elopio, afaict my branch should work, but I'm not sure what jenkins is running. I was curious about the weird results I got, so I added lots of debugging logging and other changes; but they don't appear in the logs for the runs.
<balloons> all the tests pass, except for the 2 it shouldn't be running. there are skips, but it runs them anyway
<balloons> and fails
<elopio> balloons: it seems to fail on the set up, that's run before the skip.
<balloons> elopio, ohh., well that probably explains it :-) I was going to do some more work on tweaking the skips so it wouldn't run them, but haven't done it
<elopio> balloons: and I see your added logs here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2017/console
<elopio> let me know if you need a hand. I just don't know what to do, but after not looking at it for a week, I have forgotten my frustration.
<balloons> elopio, wow, so it did run them.. ok, well I got frustrated and left it. But I too have had a couple days away. After I finish some things this morning, I'll swing back to it
<elopio> balloons: thanks.
<elopio> brendand: about your helpers on the messaging app
<elopio> we shouldn't add address book as a dependency to those tests.
<elopio> what we should do is to check that url-dispatcher has received the right message.
<brendand> elopio, ok - good idea
<brendand> elopio, any existing tests that do that?
<elopio> brendand: remindersa-app is using it's own fake service.
<elopio> brendand: there is a fake service on the url-dispatcher that I haven't seen when I did reminders. So I was thinking to check that one out, see if it gets installed with the url dispatcher and how to call it from the tests.
<elopio> so you can duplicate the fake service for now, or try to call the one in url-dispatcher.
<brendand> elopio, would i need to duplicate the code in reminders?
<elopio> brendand: if you want to use the python fake, yes.
<brendand> elopio, i was thinking , there are some helpers that might be useful across project, but not actually belong in a specific one. do we need a general place to put these?
<elopio> brendand: with balloons we discussed about two options
<elopio> first and ideal, to get them on the related project. So if we have a helper for the url-dispatcher, put it on the url dispatcher project
<elopio> second and in case the first option fails, put them on the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<elopio> which is not bad. That project should contain all the helpers to test ubuntu sdk apps, so it makes sense to even provide things that are outside of the toolkit code.
<elopio> ping om26er: is this still relevant? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/mediaplayer-app/fix_test_vid/+merge/212731
<elopio> rvr: I'm ready.
<elopio> rvr: lets use the same meeting hangout.
<rvr> elopio: Ack
<om26er> elopio, don't think so, tests are passing so I guess they did something for that.
<elopio> rvr: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/launch_fixture/+merge/226498
<elopio> om26er: no, the test fails on my machine.
<elopio> not sure why. I'll dig after a break.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-12
<phillip> hi, I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware, but the pastebin there dont works. Should I just use another pastbin?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-06
<kalikiana> ping ubuntu-qa, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1471598 all ap tests are suddenly running in windowed mode..
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471598 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Autopilot tests on Krillin run in windowed mode " [High,New]
<kalikiana> and not only uitk it seems
<brendand> kalikiana, yep
<brendand> kalikiana, just been dealing with this this morning
<kalikiana> ah, cool
<brendand> kalikiana, there's a workaround but we'll try and figure out a long-term fix
<brendand> kalikiana, you can force the mode with 'gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode "Staged"'
<brendand> kalikiana, do that prior to running any tests on the device
<kalikiana> brendand: will try that, thanks
<brendand> pitti, i seem to get en error when trying to run gsettings set as a setup-command of adt-run: (process:5055): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<pitti> brendand: yes, you can't; that command is running as root and not within a session
<pitti> brendand: do that as part of the actual test, and run it under dbus-launch
<pitti> (unless it's already starting a session with d-bus, of course)
<brendand> pitti, ok that's what i thought, i'll do that
<kenvandine> oSoMoN had mentioned an autopilot issue on vivid that was making think it was in desktop mode
<kenvandine> anyone know the work around?
<brendand> kenvandine, mzanetti mentioned it on the mailing list
<brendand> kenvandine, use gsettings to set the mode to Staged
<brendand> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode "Staged
<brendand> "
<kenvandine> brendand, thx
<kenvandine> anyone know what causes this type of traceback in AP tests?
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11831700/
<kenvandine> that's running on vivid desktop
<kenvandine> vivid desktop + the overlay PPA that is
<balloons> kenvandine, you don't have the XAuthority file correct
<balloons> how are you running this?
<kenvandine> autorun3 run blah...
<kenvandine> same as always
<kenvandine> they worked on friday
<kenvandine> so what do i need to do to my XAuthority file?
<kenvandine> balloons, just delete it?
<balloons> kenvandine, typically I would see that when it's not copied to the fake environment
<balloons> so we'd see it in jenkins for instance
<kenvandine> yeah, this is my local desktop
<balloons> we added this to fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832116/
<balloons> i'm not sure what sort of setup you do in your tests.. if any
<kenvandine> certainly nothing that has changed
<kenvandine> maybe i just need to reboot :)
<kenvandine> just hate doing that...
<balloons> hehe..
<kenvandine> brb
<kenvandine> same thing after reboot
<kenvandine> weird
<balloons> ugh.. did you update since friday?
<kenvandine> yes
<balloons> autopilot3-sandbox-run work?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> interesting output though
<kenvandine> Xlib.xauth: warning, no xauthority details available
<kenvandine> maybe that's normal
<balloons> does ~/.XAuthority exist?
<balloons> err, sorry.. ~/.Xauthority
<kenvandine> ~/.Xauthority does
<kenvandine> created time matches when i just rebooted
<kenvandine> modified time rather
<balloons> so you can see your magic cookies in there :-)
<balloons> I'm on wily, but if the tests are simply to run I'll try
<kenvandine> install ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot
<kenvandine> autopilot3 run ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_search
<kenvandine> that'll be quick
<balloons> on it
<kenvandine> just a couple tests
<kenvandine> thx!
<kenvandine> this was working fine on friday :(
<balloons> works fine.. hehe
<kenvandine> i did get an update for ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot this morning
<balloons> sandbox works too.. autopilot3-sandbox-run -X ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_search
<balloons> it's just odd that's the error you see if you aren't trying to do something with fake home or a different xserver
<kenvandine> i can't run other autopilot tests either
<kenvandine> it's not just system-settings
<kenvandine> RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends
<balloons> kenvandine, right, that makes sense insomuch as what you are doing isn't unique
<kenvandine> yeah, i figured it wouldn't work
<balloons> kenvandine, autopilot3 --version?
<kenvandine> 1.5.1+15.04.20150522-0ubuntu1
<balloons> I actually have 1.5.0+15.04.20150408-0ubuntu1, heh
<balloons> anyways, in another hour veebers will be about
<balloons> kenvandine, ohh.. actually. The version in vivid is also 1.5.0+15.04.20150408-0ubuntu1
<balloons> so you have something newer somehow
<kenvandine> i have what's in the overlay ppa
<kenvandine> i just downgraded and still busted
<balloons> first rule of testing, always blame ppa's haha
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<kenvandine> i could ppa-purge :)
<balloons> I don't see the packages in the overlay ppa
<kenvandine> oh... maybe in the sdk team ppa or something
<balloons> anyways, yea, as always try stock and figure out what you have that broke it
 * balloons goes back to playing with snappy
<balloons> and yea.. I've had those, 'worked last week' moments too often
<kenvandine> balloons, oh... that's in vivid-updates
<kenvandine> so not even a ppa
<kenvandine> i wonder why wily is outdated
<balloons> the autopilot releases have gotten a bit weird
<balloons> veebers was going to push a major new version that was going to break API with some older things in order to fix some longstanding bugs
<balloons> he started an update, but then decided he needed to make AP 1.6
<balloons> afaik, maybe that explains the difference
<kenvandine> balloons, figured it out!  xauth had multiple magic cookies
<kenvandine> all fixed now :)(
 * kenvandine hates X :)
<balloons> kenvandine, nice
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, I got your mail. There's some exciting stuff with snappy and phone testing coming up. The first is tomorrow with the snappy open houses
<balloons> I'm glad you find yourself with some free time again and want to dive back in. We'll keep it interesting by working on other things, shall we/
<balloons> ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I read about it on G+ :) must be interesting, yes ok
 * svij still needs to finish his first autopilot test :-/
<balloons> heh svij indeed you do!
<balloons> It would be the first html5 + autopilot testsuite
<balloons> if that helps! :)
<svij> playing with all the phones takes too much time ;)
<Letozaf_> svij, balloons sounds awesome :D
 * svij still preparing tomorrows big… "announcemnt" ;)
<Letozaf_> svij, announcement for what ?
<svij> Letozaf_: did you forget the thing, where you are in the jury ;)
<Letozaf_> svij, oooh! it's already time :D wow, time flies, didn't realize it was already time :-P
<svij> :)
<balloons> LOLOLOL
<balloons> thank you.. here I was sitting in my chair thinking too much
<svij> hm?
 * balloons just read the backlog about the announcement
<Letozaf_> :D
<svij> oh, so you were thinking too long to figure out what we were talking about? ;)
<balloons> svij, no, it was one of those moments when you are in serious thought.. And then someone tells you a joke and you burst out laughing, surprising yourself more than anyone else ;-)
<balloons> it's like being snapped back into reality
<svij> oh right
<balloons> which for me, happens like every 5 mins..
<svij> are you sure you don't mean "*snappy*ed back into reality"? :-)
<Letozaf_> svij, :D "*snappy*ed  --> nice catch :-P
<svij> :)
<balloons> nicely done
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-07
<Kaleo> ubuntu-qa: I rebuilt silo 49 as it was missing a revision, however I don't think the testing should be redone as the missing revision was only part of the camera-app and that revision was already included in the click package linked to the silo (the click package that was tested)
<Davmor3> jibel I think today is going to be a write off, they are keeping Rob in, but still don't have a bed yet. By the time I get home it will be time to finish 😞
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-08
<ianorlin> hmm do we know when the iso.qa.ubuntu.com will come back
<pitti> elopio: fixed bug 1468868 FYI
<ubot5> bug 1468868 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Selftests print a lot of messages about time stamps in the future" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468868
<elopio> pitti: ^_^
<elopio> thanks.
<Saviq> elopio, hey, can I steal you for a moment?
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm keeping my eye on you, if he is not returned in pristine condition you're in for it ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, he never showed up!
<davmor2> I have much to learn elopio oh wise one
<elopio> Saviq: hello.
<elopio> how can I help you>
<elopio> ?
<Saviq> elopio, hey
<Saviq> elopio, so, given a class http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11841840/
<Saviq> elopio, how do I mock BaseClass so that I can verify BaseClass.__init__ was called with the correct args?
<Saviq> I started looking at replacing __bases__, but not totally happy with that, there must be a better way :)
<elopio> Saviq: can't you use patch.object(BaseClass, __init__) ?
<Saviq> elopio, hmm trying
<elopio> Saviq: let me search a little too.
<Saviq> elopio, yup, that woked
<elopio> oh, awesome :)
<Saviq> elopio, nope, that works great, thanks! /me not fluent with mock yet
<Saviq> elopio, hah, that works for py34, not for py27 or pypy - those complain about "must by type, not classobj"
<Saviq> elopio, if I don't use super but call BaseClass().__init__ it's fine, but super must be doing something special
<Saviq> or I'm calling super wrong...
<Saviq> huh
<Saviq> aha, it's an old-style class in py2...
<Saviq> ok, so it wasn't super() for a reason
<Saviq> elopio, unping, base was an old-style class
<elopio> Saviq: the problem is clearly in trying to support py2, just drop that :)
<Saviq> elopio, indeed ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-09
<flocculant> both the qa.ubuntu.com sites are showing Service Temporarily Unavailable since at least yesterday
<balloons> flocculant, indeed you are right. The upgrades clearly didn't go well
<flocculant> balloons: thanks - didn't know the why - just the result - so shouted out
<balloons> flocculant, thanks for bringing it up. They are back online again :_)
<flocculant> \o/
<jhodapp> Is there a way I can have an integration test (using QTest) run in a silo only for certain architectures?
<balloons> jhodapp, interesting thought. I'm not sure what options exist for qtest off the top of my head
<balloons> would you want to limit by arch or would by device by enough?
<jhodapp> balloons, by arch, basically I can only run these tests on any of the actual phone targets but it can't run on the desktop yet since media-hub doesn't run there yet without crashing
<balloons> right.. we would normally see to do that by merely excluding the desktop, which sounds like it would work
<jhodapp> balloons, where would you actually specify to exclude the desktop?
<balloons> johnlage, you can use skip() to skip a testcase. I'm thinking about how you could know in qt when you have a device or desktop
<jhodapp> balloons, ok
<balloons> you can check properties.  perhaps there is a nice property you could check
<jhodapp> balloons, got an example of a property?
<jhodapp> balloons, in terms of what you're thinking
<balloons> jhodapp, no idea.. That's as far as I can take you offhand I'm afraid
<balloons> In autopilot there is a nice method to tell you. I don't know of anything in ubuntutest or qtest offhand
<jhodapp> balloons, ok let me know if you think of anything more specific
<jhodapp> but thanks
<Noskcaj> balloons, There's a guy joining the ubuntu-gnome team who wants to make documentation videos. Did any of the old "how to do testing" cideos need a rework? It might be good to start him on them
<knome> Noskcaj, does he know much about testing?
<Noskcaj> knome, Probably not, he says it's the first time he's done open source stuff. It's not super hard to pick up on, especially if it's just re-making a video so it's on a current release
<knome> there's that, but otoh it would be know that they actually knew what they were talking about and not just blindly copying
<knome> i don't think he needs to be expert on testing, but it would be nice if he had done a few tests himself before he records the video
<knome> that way he'll bump to the potential questions before he's deep in the making
<balloons> knome, Noskcaj howdy
<balloons> indeed, might be a problem to re-create things. Not a bad idea for him to make some videos though. Tell him to make videos as he learns.
<balloons> No reason to try and copy what I've done anyway :-) Stuff from his perspective would be better
<knome> yep
<knome> and there's no perspective without knowledge...
<knome> well at least some..
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-10
<veebers> Anyone know what the equiv. link now is for this old one? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtQuick.qtquick-qmlscene/
<jhodapp> balloons, just wanted to update you in case you're curious, figured out a way to conditionally run my integrations tests in the silo for qmake with: "system(uname -a | grep arm):SUBDIRS += integration"
<balloons> jhodapp, ahh you put it in qmake!
<jhodapp> yes :)
<balloons> I'll have to file that away. That's one way to do it :-)
<jhodapp> indeed, could have done a similar thing in the test .cpp file too
<teward> anyone installing wily in a VM environment seeing weird interface names?
<teward> (like, ens## instead of eth##)
<teward> where do we report weirdless like that
<teward> or did i miss a "This is intentional" notice
<balloons> teward, weird interface names?
<teward> balloons: see +1
<teward> balloons: i figured out it's a systemd predictable interface thing
<teward> but i discovered something even more evil
<teward> o you aren't there
<teward> balloons: anyways, installed system gets interface names by systemd, per http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ is my guess
<teward> balloons: but the installer ISO uses kernel unpredictable, eth##
<teward> so in my VM, it's ens## on the installed...
<balloons> teward, ahh, gotcha
<teward> but in the installer, it's eth##
<balloons> I was going to suggest as much. Names can easily be changed when something decides to name them by default
<teward> so the installed /etc/network/interfaces is wrong
<teward> balloons: the bigger problem is the reboot with the discrepancy in the -server ISOs comes up with broken networking
<teward> because eth0 != systemd naming
<teward> TJ- was poking it in +1
<balloons> teward, this has the workings of a nice bug report
<teward> where/how shalt I report it?
<teward> balloons: this is with the daily from the 9th
<teward> i haven't used the 10ths daily yet
<teward> my guess is same deal, but we could file bug and "Incomplete" in the interim
<teward> i just don't know where to file it
<balloons> teward, yea, I doubt today's iso is different
<teward> balloons: where/what to file against?
<balloons> seeing as the new systemd JUST landed
<balloons> can you check your version
<teward> one moment
<balloons> do you have systemd (222-1ubuntu1)?
<teward> i have to reboot the VM xD
<balloons> :p
<balloons> I would report against systemd I thin
<teward> ack
<teward> but i was dropped into a busybox shell so heh
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+filebug
<teward> 222-1ubuntu2, balloons
<teward> does ubuntu-bug still work in wily?
<balloons> should, give it a whirl
<teward> oh wait
<balloons> teward, than yes, you have the new version
<teward> pfft it didn't update to it
<teward> one moment
<teward> let me reboot and test
<teward> upgrade*
<teward> balloons: i also assume that's a crit level bug?
<teward> :P
<teward> if it reproduces
<teward> although i'm almost 100% certain this is still valid
<teward> because busybox sysvinit/upstart vs. systemd
<teward> balloons: what generates /etc/network/interfaces during install?
<teward> balloons: also not sure if a security hole, but nonsuperuser can `shutdown -r now` without sudo
<teward> DoS vector
<teward> balloons: confirmed: installer from the 9th's image detects it as eth0, eth1, systemd detects as ens33, ens34
<teward> and the installed /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work so networking doesn't autoconfigure
<teward> (it installs with eth0, rather than ens33)
<teward> so, less a systemd bug, more an installer failure bug
<balloons> teward, using ubiquity or debian installer?
<teward> balloons: whatever ships with the ISO, since I"m a VMware person
<teward> so my guess is ubiquity
<balloons> teward, yes ubiquity
<balloons> so I perhaps have it affect both
<balloons> systemd might be marked invalid or not
<teward> ack i'll file against systemd and ubiquity
<teward> balloons: my guess is a crit level bug though?
<teward> given that it fails to install the correct settings for networking?
<teward> I've set it to high for now
<teward> but eh
<balloons> yea, definitely high
<teward> balloons: [2015-07-10 15:28:44] <cyphermox> teward: ubiquity when you install in graphical, netcfg otherwise.  <--
<teward> perhaps it needs included against netcfg as well?
<teward> I used the 'text graphical interface' but not sure if that counts as a gui
<cyphermox> I'm not sure, it might just work magically well with netcfg
<balloons> aghh.. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ is down again
<cyphermox> this is all pitti's fault :)
<balloons> that was my thought :-)
<cyphermox> that said
<cyphermox> teward: why should there be an eth* or ens* if you're instlaling with ubiquity?
<cyphermox> (the answer is, normally there shouldn't, as it should be managed by NM)
<teward> cyphermox: confusion of ISO - ubuntu-server-iso
<cyphermox> ah!
<cyphermox> then netcfg it is :)
<cyphermox> I'm somewhat surprised that it doesn't just work too
<cyphermox> perhaps there is a file from systemd/udev or something in the installer environment
<cyphermox> things should just be detecting the interface name and using ifconfig or getifbyname and whatnot
<teward> IDK, i was going to test the 20150710 iso but eh
<teward> probably still going to remain an issue
<jhodapp> when building in a wily armhf silo, is /sbin/stop and /sbin/start present?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-11
<pitti> cyphermox: I like breaking things!
<pitti> (sorry about that)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-12
<cyphermox> pitti: hahah cool, well so do I ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-15
<balloons> pitti, bug 1602192 has proven to be fascinating -- good work on tracking it down
<ubot5> bug 1602192 in lxd (Ubuntu) "when starting many LXD containers, they start failing to boot with "Too many open files"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1602192
<balloons> 13 truly is an unlucky number
<tsimonq2> hey balloons! \o/
<pitti> balloons: heh, I hear 13 is rather reproducible indeed :)
<pitti> irrefutable proof of unlucky numbers indeed!
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-15
<tsimonq2> For the record, I'm adding an new Lubuntu testsuite because we switched to Calamares and testcases will be different.
<tsimonq2> It'll just be named "Lubuntu" because Alternate and Desktop are already in use by Bionic and Xenial.
<tsimonq2> Done. Right now it just has the live session because that's easy, but I'm going through and copy/rewrite the existing testcases.
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Would you like to review before I merge, or am I fine just going ahead?
<tsimonq2> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr "Daily rebuild quota reached for product."
<tsimonq2> Oh well :P
<tsimonq2> ("The ISO's almost stable enough where each change I make doesn't require a rebuild, I swear!")
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I can have a look if you want - but if it's brand new I'll trust you to spell properly - just remember to make it agnostic eg FAMILY not Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Got it, thanks.
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I assume you've not done it yet - can't see it anywhere
<flocculant> also remember to do both code and tracker
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> Thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-08
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Not really sure if this counts,  but i'm going to run Rolling Rhino for Xubuntu throughout this testing till release and see if I run into any issues.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Rolling Rhino issues should be kept to the rolling rhino github
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> In other words, you are testing 20.10. (re @troyBORG: Not really sure if this counts,  but i'm going to run Rolling Rhino for Xubuntu throughout this testing till release and see if I run into any issues.)
